# Not bad for a fat northern lad .



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome to anyone that wants to read this , its my new journal that was going to start in the new year however i couldnt wait that long .

just finished my first year of competing in strongman first comps were as a novice and turned open in october due to eating a few too many cakes , been training since i joined this forum back in 2009 always wanted to lift heavy stuff and be a strongman , learnt loads from this year and had my up`s and downs like everyone .

training is simple as it stands its a bit hit and miss but will be sorted for jan when i decide on the B P method of choice also exercises will be the same working on weak areas to be a better strongman .

diet is simple , lots of carbs bit of protein and some fats but the goal is energy so pizzas are in and rice and chicken are out 

heres a little pic my wife put together earlier .

View attachment 103097


top left from when i started (2009) out around 11.5 stone and bottom right is current just over 19 stone .

todays training .

warm up

treadmill warm up .

facepulls 3x15 supersetted with tricep press downs

dynamic stretches

log strict press light 65kg 5x5 .

single arm db press standing 40x5 45kg3x3

dips 5xbw +10kg x5 +20kg x8 +30kg x6 + 40kg 1x6 1x4

decline bench (hammer machine) 3x8 40kg each side .

weighted crunch macine 3x12 not sure how many plates .

done .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good man, now get cracking !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck mate!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

Ive always thought you were Welsh?

Good luck with it all mucka.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Am in. How fid you place in your comps this year.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah Ewen! get cracking...errrm...ermm...gulp...cough...

Can we chit chat in this one or is it strictly training, just so I know, cos you know I like to have a yak here and there...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

44carl44 said:


> Am in. How fid you place in your comps this year.


tbh i cant remember lol ill post links to videos in a min , highest placing was 2nd in an inters comp , ive always had a top ten mainly top 5 .


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

In dude, expecting some big numbers in the new year 

Got any plans for comps next year yet?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Yeah Ewen! get cracking...errrm...ermm...gulp...cough...
> 
> Can we chit chat in this one or is it strictly training, just so I know, cos you know I like to have a yak here and there...


haha thank you , this one is open to all for comments


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> In dude, expecting some big numbers in the new year
> 
> Got any plans for comps next year yet?


cheers will .

next comp is on the saturday of the bodypower expo in may .

events havent been released yet so not sure what to expect other than a good comp .


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> cheers will .
> 
> next comp is on the saturday of the bodypower expo in may .
> 
> events havent been released yet so not sure what to expect other than a good comp .


Ahhh are you competing at bodypower? That'll be a gd'un will definately see you there!

I like you even more now I know your an 'ard northern bastard like me


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

****in heck i thought you was always a monster but you was once a little guy to! how many years between skiny pic and big pic


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bro although we have very different goals i wish you all the best in yours and still respect you for what you have achieved ...

Will definitely be popping in here a lot even if i cant add anything for you ..

Good luck mate and hope your second year strongman stuff goes the best it can for you ...

i will start your journal with 1 quote for you that i hope you think about now and again mate

"Set your goals high , and do not stop until you get there " XX


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Ahhh are you competing at bodypower? That'll be a gd'un will definately see you there!
> 
> I like you even more now I know your an 'ard northern bastard like me


yeah i`ll be doing my thing mate if im any good at that level is another matter lol

ripon north yorks so yeah proper ard bastard :lol:



zack amin said:


> ****in heck i thought you was always a monster but you was once a little guy to! how many years between skiny pic and big pic


yeah i was a small guy for years , 3.5-4 years ive gone from skinny to my current , body needs a little time to adjust but once it does you can grow like fcuk lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Bro although we have very different goals i wish you all the best in yours and still respect you for what you have achieved ...
> 
> Will definitely be popping in here a lot even if i cant add anything for you ..
> 
> ...


thanks flinty .

yeah goals are different but then not really as we both want to better in whatever shape or form that is .

your quote is something i strongly agree with .


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

In to see the fat man get stronger


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hay ,well done,let's go......


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> In to see the fat man get stronger


haha 



biglbs said:


> Hay ,well done,let's go......


lol cheers tom


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Good luck matey, look like a completely different person to that in the first post!

Subbed!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Good luck matey, look like a completely different person to that in the first post!
> 
> Subbed!


cheers buddy .

yeah its a big change , strange to see it lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

al the best...it makes me feel slightly better knowing you were once as skinny as a garden rake!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Subbed 

Those pics show a huge transformation !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> al the best...it makes me feel slightly better knowing you were once as skinny as a garden rake!


haha cheers AS buddy , i still feel skinny as a rake at times .


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Big change in the first and last pic.

All the best with the journal and the strongman stuff.

:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Subbed
> 
> Those pics show a huge transformation !


cheers G , im shocked myself tbh .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

AK-26 said:


> Big change in the first and last pic.
> 
> All the best with the journal and the strongman stuff.
> 
> :thumb:


thanks fella .


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ah right so thats how everyone boosts there reps ...keep doing new journals :whistling: ................. 

Good luck big un :thumb:

Repped :thumb:


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

You came one hell of a long way fast in good shape for a pizza muncher


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Looking good mate good luck


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Good luck bro not that you'll need it!

Love the photo collage. Whats the deal wearing a hat and vest indoors though??


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Good luck Ewen, looking forward to reading the run up to the expo comp

Btw, you wouldn't even know that skinny pic was you! Big changes


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone (on phone so mass thanks lol).

Just shows how supportive this place and you people are .

Massive difference I have a pic somewhere of me not long after meeting my Mrs I'll try post it sometime as I look far different to it lol

Thank you .


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome progress for two year mate, well done.

Best of luck with this :rockon:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

good look ye big [email protected] ..

same here mate i was 11.5 stone 2 and a half years ago up to 15 stone now . so av put on 4 stone of muscle:whistling: :lol:

so be popping in here, cant give you any advice cause av still not got a clue ...manly be after tips for myself:thumbup1:


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Huge back! Interested to see what 2013 holds, it will be good things :beer:


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

boootiful mate... nothings wrong wiv being northern either.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

fcvx me 11.5 stone to over 19! good effort:beer:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

In for this mate, be interesting to follow a strongman's journal rather than a BB'ers.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> fcvx me 11.5 stone to over 19! good effort:beer:


sorry to the op for hijacking, i just want to ask leeds_o1 how long have u been training and whats ur diet if u dont mind sharing fella? and is that u in the avi?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Plans today mate?oh and it is snowing here,accross water!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning mighteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Eweeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrn.......

That's my wrestling chant...hee hee...typed with the associated deep booming voice for dramatic effect of course.....cough......

Have a great day, and yes, you do look amazing now compared to how you were when you started...brilliant!....hugs to GT....xx one for each of you of course..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

subbed! good luck


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

monster wanna b said:


> sorry to the op for hijacking, i just want to ask leeds_o1 how long have u been training and whats ur diet if u dont mind sharing fella? and is that u in the avi?


of course its me mate - further pics just like it in my profile

diet varies throughout year - currently 4500, made up of 50%f 40%p 10%c, for 5 days, 30%f 20%p 50%c for 2 days


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

morning peeps , its snowing here not much but we got a good covering , the only problem with snow is we dont get much of it so people freak out when they see a little white stuff .

excuse to stay in bed though lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Morning Chubster!

Subbing to this goes without saying! Will likely be going to the Bodypower in 2013, so can cheer your fat ass along!

P.s-still in bed also, both lazy gits!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Good luck mate, I'm subbed!! 

BTW, you really should wash your hands after a [email protected], the middle pic is just wrong!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ShaunH101 said:


> Good luck mate, I'm subbed!!
> 
> BTW, you really should wash your hands after a [email protected], the middle pic is just wrong!!


haha yeah i was a tad frustrated lol


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Your diet approach does interest me!  Looks like it'd be perfect for me, can't stand the norm anymore! :-(

What does your breakfast look like on a typical day?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ShaunH101 said:


> Your diet approach does interest me!  Looks like it'd be perfect for me, can't stand the norm anymore! :-(
> 
> What does your breakfast look like on a typical day?


currently not good as im suffering with a lingering cold and it just wont leave lol

but normally .

bowl of oats or 8 weetabix .

ltr of gold top milk

dinner

milk

dinner

milk

something before bed pizza etc .

since adding insulin i`ll be having the shakes needed each with 120g of carbs plus protein bcaa creatine glutamine x3 a day .


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Only milk through out the day?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> currently not good as im suffering with a lingering cold and it just wont leave lol
> 
> but normally .
> 
> ...


MMM food,pizza,now you done it,i am off diet for a week,,,,,THANKS EWEN pizza!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ShaunH101 said:


> Only milk through out the day?


ive missed out 2 meals with the milk , i was having chicken/rice or pizza or similar with milk .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> MMM food,pizza,now you done it,i am off diet for a week,,,,,THANKS EWEN pizza!


fcuk diet tom just run dnp .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> fcuk diet tom just run dnp .


Old school is the way mate,,,look at pscarb and aus posts http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/202966-tren-needed-get-look.html

I never liked poison,not my thing as you know......pizza though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Page 3


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Old school is the way mate,,,look at pscarb and aus posts http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/202966-tren-needed-get-look.html
> 
> I never liked poison,not my thing as you know......pizza though


i kind of agree but neither have been 405LB 6'5 dieting down , also old school being the way well dnp was around in 1930`s pre bobybuilding so to be accurate dnp is old school :lol:

i just think we are here a very short time so why waste 45 weeks dieting when you can do it in less , dutch scott lost 5 stone in 13 weeks granted it was muscle aswell but being happy now is better than being happy tomorrow .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Didnt realise u opened a new journal, what was wrong with olden??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Didnt realise u opened a new journal, what was wrong with olden??


wanted a new one for new year but decided to do it a little before lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> i kind of agree but neither have been 405LB 6'5 dieting down , also old school being the way well dnp was around in 1930`s pre bobybuilding so to be accurate dnp is old school :lol:
> 
> i just think we are here a very short time so why waste 45 weeks dieting when you can do it in less , dutch scott lost 5 stone in 13 weeks granted it was muscle aswell but being happy now is better than being happy tomorrow .


Well could be argued that 45 weeks is not long enough,another story though,

But Ewen i am very happy,now,also as everyone has pointed out in my journal it is working,i have not felt so good for years,all levels are good too..

I am recomping,that is what i want to do,no rush,i have no need or desire for Dnp.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ewen said:


> View attachment 103097
> 
> 
> top left from when i started out around 11.5 stone and bottom right is current just over 19 stone .
> ...


how old were you in your 11.5st pic mate? also how long has it took to pack on all that beef? do you stay 'on' to maintain that weight?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> i kind of agree but neither have been 405LB 6'5 dieting down , also old school being the way well dnp was around in 1930`s pre bobybuilding so to be accurate dnp is old school :lol:
> 
> i just think we are here a very short time so why waste 45 weeks dieting when you can do it in less , dutch scott lost 5 stone in 13 weeks granted it was muscle aswell but being happy now is better than being happy tomorrow .


btw, theres a new dnp hate culture forming across ukm atm lol, either that or something behind the scenes is happening due to it getting in the media and ukm wanting to divert away from it imo. So most people will not agree with any dnp usage within time i reckon.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stone14 said:


> how old were you in your 11.5st pic mate? also how long has it took to pack on all that beef? do you stay 'on' to maintain that weight?


i was 28/29 in first pic im now 32 so its taken since then .

i was on and off then this year ive been on with an 8-9 week break earlier this year .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> btw, theres a new dnp hate culture forming across ukm atm lol, either that or something behind the scenes is happening due to it getting in the media and ukm wanting to divert away from it imo. So most people will not agree with any dnp usage within time i reckon.


haha my view has always been use anything but with knowledge on what your taking .


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Loving the pics Ewen - Looking great! x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

not bad 8 stone in 4 years mate  ive done 4 in 2 so on track to catch up  .

you look nothing like you do now. look better with a shaved head :wub:


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thats a crazy transformation. i need to get my a*se in gear and put on some weight!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> Loving the pics Ewen - Looking great! x





Sambuca said:


> not bad 8 stone in 4 years mate  ive done 4 in 2 so on track to catch up  .
> 
> you look nothing like you do now. look better with a shaved head :wub:





Cactus87 said:


> Thats a crazy transformation. i need to get my a*se in gear and put on some weight!


haha thanks guys 

yeah done alright next stage is 24 stone and uk`s strongest man


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha thanks guys
> 
> yeah done alright next stage is 24 stone and uk`s strongest man


Sky's the limit mate, you crack on!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Sky's the limit mate, you crack on!


I've already been on England strongest man was on telly the other night .

I should of won .

:whistling:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> I've already been on England strongest man was on telly the other night .
> 
> I should of won .
> 
> :whistling:


Was you in the crowd?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> I've already been on England strongest man was on telly the other night .
> 
> I should of won .
> 
> :whistling:


That was englands shortest wang mate :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Was you in the crowd?


No , I was on the telly more than anyone lol

Couple of the guys been whinging on Facebook saying how they weren't on it very long lil well there's good reason coz they were sh1t and don't have any personality .


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ewen you fvckin baby your younger than my little brother, I will now see you in another light young man!

Btw where's the fekin training in this journo?


----------



## winstan (Oct 20, 2012)

subbed looking forward to the journo good luck


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Ewen you fvckin baby your younger than my little brother, I will now see you in another light young man!
> 
> Btw where's the fekin training in this journo?


Haha cheers you ole fcuker .

So I take it you looked at the first page but didn't read the bit that says training will be hit and miss lol

Seriously I've had this bastard cold for ages and losing my hearing so balance is off , once sorted this thing will be full of pizza and heavy ass weights more pizza than heavy ass weights though lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Ewen...I know what you mean about the hearing...my cold is on my chest now which is sore as anything but my left ear has gone a bit numb too...pah!!!..

Have a great day Ewen....cold one so wrap up....


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Cracking transformation Ewen,

After a couple of year messing about and training for with particular aim I've really become a fan of strongman this year, really intend on cracking on this coming year, big weights and maybe a amateur comp in the latter part.

Your inspiring big lad :thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

subbed !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Morning .

Brooke the most important part of strongman is to eat and eat lots then train heavy but only compounds and the right assistance its pointless being the best bicep curler lol

Sugdenbarbell is a good place to look for comps .


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

ewen said:


> Morning .
> 
> Brooke the most important part of strongman is to eat and eat lots then train heavy but only compounds and the right assistance its pointless being the best bicep curler lol
> 
> Sugdenbarbell is a good place to look for comps .


 :thumb:

I'll have a look at sugdenbarbell cheers,

Over the last month or two I've upped my intake by 50%ish, plan on upping it further over winter, Christmas is if nothing else a good time to get food in 

Routine is currently push/pull/legs, focusing as much as I can on compounds.

Subbed by the way, looking foreword to reading some on your training...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning!! Thought of you and your diet last night when we were invited rounds a friends house for dinner:

Lasagne, garlic bread, wedges and salad.....So PLENTY of carbs, some fats...thank christ I was driving, or I would have had wine too......Met my friends new girlfriend too - Now I am not saying she is thick, but she told me that "cheddar grows on cheese plants.....":scared: Good job she is pretty and has a cracking rack, otherwise she needs to elbowed quick sharp! Have a great day Ewen x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning!! Thought of you and your diet last night when we were invited rounds a friends house for dinner:
> 
> Lasagne, garlic bread, wedges and salad.....So PLENTY of carbs, some fats...thank christ I was driving, or I would have had wine too......Met my friends new girlfriend too - Now I am not saying she is thick, but she told me that "cheddar grows on cheese plants.....":scared: Good job she is pretty and has a cracking rack, otherwise she needs to elbowed quick sharp! Have a great day Ewen x


haha you mean she had a nice spice rack 

thanks and you


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Morning Ewster.

Any training today ya fairy?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Morning Ewster.
> 
> Any training today ya fairy?


maybe i dunno , got physio tomorrow for my back so will see if i can be ar5ed to train today .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> Welcome to anyone that wants to read this , its my new journal that was going to start in the new year however i couldnt wait that long .
> 
> just finished my first year of competing in strongman first comps were as a novice and turned open in october due to eating a few too many cakes , been training since i joined this forum back in 2009 always wanted to lift heavy stuff and be a strongman , learnt loads from this year and had my up`s and downs like everyone .
> 
> ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

2009 pic was done .


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

ewen said:


> maybe i dunno , got physio tomorrow for my back so will see if i can be ar5ed to train today .


what's up with your back mate? I'm currently on crutches due to mine going on wednesday.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilli said:


> what's up with your back mate? I'm currently on crutches due to mine going on wednesday.


i slipped a disc couple years ago and the muscles have a kind of memory of it so whenever i get into a certain postsion they spasm


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Whats the physio say then?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Whats the physio say then?


not seeing him til 4pm .


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> not seeing him til 4pm .


Ahh ok ill pop back later then :thumb:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

good luck for physio today. Bet you're a change from the elderly patients recouping from fractures. lol

That's interesting about the spasm at certain position. I did my back about 5 years ago now and ignored it for a bit making it worse, anyway I still get spasms now and then but found recently that running spurred it on (I was running x-terrain with a horse and rider in hand). Nothing too heavy but my back was killing me the next day.. I used to run for fun so wondered if my body was telling me no more running! lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> good luck for physio today. Bet you're a change from the elderly patients recouping from fractures. lol
> 
> That's interesting about the spasm at certain position. I did my back about 5 years ago now and ignored it for a bit making it worse, anyway I still get spasms now and then but found recently that running spurred it on (I was running x-terrain with a horse and rider in hand). Nothing too heavy but my back was killing me the next day.. I used to run for fun so wondered if my body was telling me no more running! lol


thanks .

theres a kind of muscle memory i think so that the body stiffens to protect , just needs loosening lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

makes sense.. I get twinges and bottle deadlifts sometimes because of it I must admit. I know.. drive with legs not lift with back but my back seems to dislike it when I add weight. lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Humbled by an 80kg standing press 5 reps! Time to eat some pizza's for me I think


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Just seen this new journal Ewen. It's good that u wanna get cracking now rather than waiting for the new year to arrive!

Great attitude and i'll be following your progress with your comps this year.

Hope GT is well. Did u ask her about her journal at all?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Just seen this new journal Ewen. It's good that u wanna get cracking now rather than waiting for the new year to arrive!
> 
> Great attitude and i'll be following your progress with your comps this year.
> 
> Hope GT is well. Did u ask her about her journal at all?


thanks queenie .

body power is my first i`ll be staying up there over that weekend as fattie is doing the sunday , i`ll pop over to your stand .

yeah she hasnt got the time barely training so will see after xmas .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Humbled by an 80kg standing press 5 reps! Time to eat some pizza's for me I think


haha well you did well tbh , what was your seated/smith press ?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> haha well you did well tbh , what was your seated/smith press ?


Seated BB 100kgx6 standing is a different animal, there might be more to this strongman lark than meets the eye !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Seated BB 100kgx6 standing is a different animal, there might be more to this strongman lark than meets the eye !


what like to actually be strong :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> thanks queenie .
> 
> body power is my first i`ll be staying up there over that weekend as fattie is doing the sunday , i`ll pop over to your stand .
> 
> yeah she hasnt got the time barely training so will see after xmas .


Ah we'll be staying for the w/e too!

I'll put some doughnuts and Jaffa cakes behind the stand for ya 

Already can't wait for bodypower! Gonna be awesome


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Ah we'll be staying for the w/e too!
> 
> I'll put some doughnuts and Jaffa cakes behind the stand for ya
> 
> Already can't wait for bodypower! Gonna be awesome


can you get the doughnuts with hundreds and thousands on


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

physio yesterday .

hurt my back over extending log pressing pretty leaning so far back i might as well called it incline log press add in leg drive and muscles get caught .

the guy owned ryans gym , his name is ben ryan not long passed his exams however he knows his stuff defo recommend to people in the south east , spent around and hour and half loosing my back and hams , back was worst as the spinae erectors were like steel which took some time to relax feel bruised after and today , hams were mega tight he had to use and massager normally used on race horses it is a pretty powerful massager but felt nice , anyway got everything loosened off so will see how i feel on monday think i`ll do some light pressing and work on my assistance more til after xmas .

also discovered a small tendon tear in my left knee which has been sore since i used knee wraps so raw lifting only for me .

to sum up my knees fcuked my backs fcuked so i might aswell get some speedos and baby oil :thumbdown:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Ewen, a tendon tear...ouch...and anything back related makes me cross me legs and wince...double ouch....take care dude....x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> physio yesterday .
> 
> hurt my back over extending log pressing pretty leaning so far back i might as well called it incline log press add in leg drive and muscles get caught .
> 
> ...


Ouch mate, at least if you grow a tash to go with the speedos and baby oil you can get into tv adverts :whistling:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Ewen..have a good day...hope the injuries feel a bit rested.....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> physio yesterday .
> 
> hurt my back over extending log pressing pretty leaning so far back i might as well called it incline log press add in leg drive and muscles get caught .
> 
> ...


Alright bro, didnt realise you had a new journal !!

So did the physio find the tear just from feeling about ? And it was done by using knee wraps ??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Alright bro, didnt realise you had a new journal !!
> 
> So did the physio find the tear just from feeling about ? And it was done by using knee wraps ??


alright matey , yeah well i told him my knee was clicking he had a feel and felt a small tear and since using knee wraps my knees have given me sh1t so it must be them .


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

its always the way matey.. every time I plan on doing something properly in my life something goes wrong and prevents me to finish.

I hope you get better soon buddy. :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

monster wanna b said:


> its always the way matey.. every time I plan on doing something properly in my life something goes wrong and prevents me to finish.
> 
> I hope you get better soon buddy. :beer:


cheers buddy .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thinking of a plan to work on assistance lifts plus weak areas so im going try this for a few weeks .

back squat DE

single arm db press

dips

knee raise

weighted crunches (machine)

front squat

chins

hyper extensions

squats ME

shoulder press

dips

knee raises

hypers .

will start low on ME squats 140 ish as will be oly squats .

fronts will be 100kg

assistance 3x6-8 on DE 5x3 on ME .

adding 5kg each session on squats and 2.5 on shoulders .

really need to drill oly squats for decent carry over also core needs working hard .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> alright matey , yeah well i told him my knee was clicking he had a feel and felt a small tear and since using knee wraps my knees have given me sh1t so it must be them .


Sh1t mate ! Just got knee wraps to save my knees (and to look more like a strongman :laugh and they might end up ruining them lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Ewen..have a good one


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Ewen, just checking in to see how you are today? how your knee and back? easing up?.....whatever you're doing, take care and have a good one....x and hugs to GT too...x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Morning Ewen, just checking in to see how you are today? how your knee and back? easing up?.....whatever you're doing, take care and have a good one....x and hugs to GT too...x


Hey flubs hope your well , back and knee is sore still trained last night will update later .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

last nights effort .

oly squats light .

5x2 @ 100kg

felt super tough on lower back but felt great having the bar sat on my traps/delts its like having muscle sculpted to sit a bar loved it kinda fell back in love with squats after that and wanted to bang some weight on however i knew my lower back wasnt ready and doubt it will be for a few weeks so alas it wasnt to be .

single arm standing db press , really hurt doing these so did 40kg x8 x6 feeling good for 5x5 at 50kg but not attempting til back is better .

dips +30kg x8 x8 , felt good but felt fcuked off and in pain so kept it light and low volume .

captains chair 2x15 knee raise with 12x leg raise super setted on each knee raise set .

reverse hypers 1x12 last couple hurt .

done .

painful session all round .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I feel for ya mate,that is sh1t,when everything fookn hurts ,nice to feel the bar back though a? Time will heal,then you can plough on like never before..


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

All sounds very painful, perhaps you could use your speedos as an additional back support???



x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> All sounds very painful, perhaps you could use your speedos as an additional back support???
> 
> View attachment 103812
> 
> ...


where did you get my photo from


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> All sounds very painful, perhaps you could use your speedos as an additional back support???
> 
> View attachment 103812
> 
> ...


Good grief!!! that picture is really hurting my eyeballs BAD!!!!

Hey Ewen, I was really feeling ouchie for ya reading that...you will be careful right?...I know you know what you're doing but hey....be careful....hoping to get to bodypower next year to see you do your stuff, so no injuring yourself before then okay?....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Front squats 5x3 @ 100kg

Chins [email protected]

1x12 captains chair

Kettlebell swings lightest kb

Backs sore still , light session but enjoyed it all the same .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> Front squats 5x3 @ 100kg
> 
> Chins [email protected]
> 
> ...


Good work ewen, as long as your enjoying it matey !!!x


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> Front squats 5x3 @ 100kg
> 
> Chins [email protected]
> 
> ...


Was this just you sitting in a big chair saying "Make it so" in a strong british accent?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Was this just you sitting in a big chair saying "Make it so" in a strong british accent?


rather than my strong icelandic accent ?

no dale i didnt


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> rather than my strong icelandic accent ?
> 
> no dale i didnt


Should maybe of reitterated that more, but meant a queens speech type british accent!

Also fook off with the Dale shiz! lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Should maybe of reitterated that more, but meant a queens speech type british accent!
> 
> Also fook off with the Dale shiz! lol


haha ok dale


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

lol I can just imagine a strong man talking with a silver spoon in their mouth! lol Wonder if he'd say 'spiffing' or 'jolly good show' :lol:

Ok.. I'll shut up trolling now.. lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice session considering the back mate

looking good in here mate hope you get that back 100 percent again horrible having niggles and injurys


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> nice session considering the back mate
> 
> looking good in here mate hope you get that back 100 percent again horrible having niggles and injurys


cheers mate , we can't be awesome all the time so its part of being a strongman .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

awesome is as awesome does Ewen....cough....I think I got that from a film...mebbe..... :whistling:

Morning mighty Eweeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrn......(I invoked my footie chant for that today...works dont it?).....cough..

Have a great day.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> awesome is as awesome does Ewen....cough....I think I got that from a film...mebbe..... :whistling:
> 
> Morning mighty Eweeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrn......(I invoked my footie chant for that today...works dont it?).....cough..
> 
> Have a great day.....


haha hey flubs


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

I think that needed cheer leader pom poms.. but maybe that is just my imagination on overdrive again! 

How's things today Ewen? All good I hope.. thanks for dropping by earlier. I'm being good and reducing those reps.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> I think that needed cheer leader pom poms.. but maybe that is just my imagination on overdrive again!
> 
> How's things today Ewen? All good I hope.. thanks for dropping by earlier. I'm being good and reducing those reps.


Lol not bad ta hope your ok .

Yeah I had a read of your thing sounds like he knows his stuff .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> Lol not bad ta hope your ok .
> 
> Yeah I had a read of your thing sounds like he knows his stuff .


I do think so, he's been a powerlifter for over 30 years, and runs the WSA that are doing the comp - he's the main ref too.. lol well may as well put a contact to good use if it means I know what he'll be looking for. 

Fingers x'd I can keep it on track and improve.

Glad you're ok, nothing worse than worrying twinges.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Log strict 100kg x3 1 1.

Seated ohp plate loaded 60a side 6 5 65kg 3

Dips at bw 2x10

Captains chair 3x12

Done .


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Feeling any better mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Feeling any better mate?


Not really mate still not right , hearing is no better


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> Not really mate still not right , hearing is no better


Pardon?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

ewen said:


> physio yesterday .
> 
> hurt my back over extending log pressing pretty leaning so far back i might as well called it incline log press add in leg drive and muscles get caught .
> 
> ...


Oh mate. You have my sympathies. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilli said:


> Oh mate. You have my sympathies. Hope it gets better soon.


cheers buddy , booked in on Thursday again .

How's your back ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

ewen said:


> cheers buddy , booked in on Thursday again .
> 
> How's your back ?


It's probably about 90% better, but still hurts when I try and walk more than a few yards.It's healing so slowly that I think it amy be another week or 2 before it's completely back to normal. It just makes me paranoid about it going again, but there's no legislating for it if it goes when I just bend down. Martin Brown suggested I do some 'low threshold' work to rehab it. Not really sure what he meant by that, so am currently having a bit of a rummage round, see what I can find out.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilli said:


> It's probably about 90% better, but still hurts when I try and walk more than a few yards.It's healing so slowly that I think it amy be another week or 2 before it's completely back to normal. It just makes me paranoid about it going again, but there's no legislating for it if it goes when I just bend down. Martin Brown suggested I do some 'low threshold' work to rehab it. Not really sure what he meant by that, so am currently having a bit of a rummage round, see what I can find out.


pretty much means low impact training , find out which muscles surround the problem and work on them getting stronger .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning dude... hope your ok bro ..X


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Morning dude... hope your ok bro ..X


alright dude yeah ok ta you ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello mate,

How's the back? Better? I have a strange twine in lower right hand side of back, just above buttock, feels like sciatic nerve, get it occassionally, fcks up my DL and SQ though. I am going to do some light DLs today, prob up to 200kg only. See how I get on.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> How's the back? Better? I have a strange twine in lower right hand side of back, just above buttock, feels like sciatic nerve, get it occassionally, fcks up my DL and SQ though. I am going to do some light DLs today, prob up to 200kg only. See how I get on.


alright buddy .

its getting better booked in on thursday for another physio session , my own fault for leaning to far back log pressing , felt good lastnight not leaning back was able to get more drive though it was only light so will test it when im fit .

i`d suggest you get yours looked at mate before it gets worse .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Ewen...sorry to hear you're still being troubled with the back and all that...I live in fear of my back starting up again..I get that ole familiar prickling in my spine where I cracked it and I really feel worried...I cut back straight away when that happens cos I really don't ever want to have to stop training....

I sent you a pm...with....cue scary music....da da daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....my squat efforts...lol.....should I apologise in advance... :bounce: but...but...I was wearing my fave beanie hat and lucky pants...if you need to know that...cough...

Have a great day Ewen..x


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Transformation pics on page 1 are staggering. Fair play to you on the hard work you have put in to achieve this change. :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dt36 said:


> Transformation pics on page 1 are staggering. Fair play to you on the hard work you have put in to achieve this change. :thumbup1:


Thank you and welcome .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so a little time away from uk-m and lots of feasting has been done .

no training as back is still painful and not showing signs of getting better .

been working for the most part which i dont mind however i find myself losing my temper rather easily perhaps its no bad thing as i am human and even i need to let steam off .

all in all this has been a better time for a few years now and actually spending time with my wife and working the clubs has made me see what is the most important thing to me .

goals for 2013 .

squat 300

deadlift 300

ohp 150

bodyweight 23 stone

really need bodyweight to stabilize as its just going up and up so im hoping once i finish growing lol my strength will go up equally as quick .

hope anyone reading this has had a good holiday period and i hope this continues throughout the year .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi mate,what do you weigh now?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,what do you weigh now?


hello buddy , im 19.5 currently thats 3 stone this year there abouts , really need things to slow as while im growing my strength is going up slowly so need to adjust it a bit .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> hello buddy , im 19.5 currently thats 3 stone this year there abouts , really need things to slow as while im growing my strength is going up slowly so need to adjust it a bit .


Is it a case of perhaps eating lots but clean for a while giving you fuel without too many empty calories,as your activity level rises it will then balance,do you think?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Is it a case of perhaps eating lots but clean for a while giving you fuel without too many empty calories,a your activity level rises it will then balance,do you think?


my food is pretty clean although whole food fit for a strongman not rice and chicken , very balanced diet ive even layed off the milk been having 1ltr perhaps every 3 days , i eat lots of oat bars while at work so lots of good food i think the peds have helped big time but i do feel everything going in the right direction , last year my weight stalled and strength went up so i think i need to accept i cant get big and strong over 4 lifts all at the same time so this is where i shall look closer at peaking .

im doing a squat off with ming soon and after that i`ll be doing a split training method where by rather than bringing 4 lifts up at the same time i shall do 2 and maintain the others then switch so im not fully pushing my limits i think i burnt out tbh .


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Best of luck Ewen mate tho i dont think you need luck..

You have done really well and will go even further in 2013:thumb:

A good inspiration to many on here pal


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BigTrev said:


> Best of luck Ewen mate tho i dont think you dont need luck..
> 
> You have done really well and will go even further in 2013:thumb:
> 
> A good inspiration to many on here pal


thanks matey always good to hear when feeling low .

hope 2013 is a cracking year for you mate .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> my food is pretty clean although whole food fit for a strongman not rice and chicken , very balanced diet ive even layed off the milk been having 1ltr perhaps every 3 days , i eat lots of oat bars while at work so lots of good food i think the peds have helped big time but i do feel everything going in the right direction , last year my weight stalled and strength went up so i think i need to accept i cant get big and strong over 4 lifts all at the same time so this is where i shall look closer at peaking .
> 
> im doing a squat off with ming soon and after that i`ll be doing a split training method where by rather than bringing 4 lifts up at the same time i shall do 2 and maintain the others then switch so im not fully pushing my limits i think i burnt out tbh .


Sounds like you may have pushed a bit far,but that is not hard to do,should be upto task soon,good luck it will all come together in due course.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Sounds like you may have pushed a bit far,but that is not hard to do,should be upto task soon,good luck it will all come together in due course.


yeah i think thats all mate just need to be a tad smarter in future .

cheers buddy hope you get where you want to be .


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Good luck with your goals buddy!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sounds like you did the same as me mate ! Smashed yourself hard all year and made good gains but burnt yourself out ! Today is a week since i last did anything haha, havnt moved and been covered in empty sweet wrappers all week but feeling ready to start again but a bit smarter this year !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Sounds like you did the same as me mate ! Smashed yourself hard all year and made good gains but burnt yourself out ! Today is a week since i last did anything haha, havnt moved and been covered in empty sweet wrappers all week but feeling ready to start again but a bit smarter this year !


yeah thats it mate .

off to the indian tonight with mrs and her folks so i`ll stuff my yapper and get steaming them go to bed early , fcuking hate having people round :cursing:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

ewen said:


> so a little time away from uk-m and lots of feasting has been done .
> 
> no training as back is still painful and not showing signs of getting better .
> 
> ...


good luck mate. I think you'll get there. I think my goals will be somewhere approaching half of what you're going for!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilli said:


> good luck mate. I think you'll get there. I think my goals will be somewhere approaching half of what you're going for!


cheers matey and you .

thing is i dont see myself as big or strong but i do see myself as very determined and that has driven me to lift more than the average man .

if you try hard enough mate you`ll be pushing beyond your expectations .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u had a good xmas chap?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> u had a good xmas chap?


yeah its been decent thanks , how was yours ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> yeah its been decent thanks , how was yours ?


been alright m8, had a lot of sh1t food and a fair whack of booze, not stopped training though so i dont feel THAT guilty lol. Santa get u anything nice?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah thats it mate .
> 
> off to the indian tonight with mrs and her folks so i`ll stuff my yapper and get steaming them go to bed early , fcuking hate having people round :cursing:


Thats it mate ! Eat non stop sh1t for a while you got the rest of the year to suffer and eat good haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Santa got me a 4xl onesie .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Ewen, I'm late in to say merry Xmas but early to say happy new year....I wish you and GT health hope and happiness for the coming year......also this month I've been on ukm for one year and so I wanted to say thanks for some great support from nearly day one. I appreciate it. X


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

And.......a onesie?

:laugh:.....now that would be sight...lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> Santa got me a 4xl onesie .





Flubs said:


> And.......a onesie?
> 
> :laugh:.....now that would be sight...lol


Onesies are actually ace, just not pratical if you need to go for a number 2!!!

I bought my brother one, then dared him to wear it while we went to pick up food from takeaway, he did, then after getting the food, I ran back into my car, locked the doors and started driving off beeping the car horn. It was pub kicking out time and loads of ppl where laughing at him getting really pi$$ed off at me while chasing my car down the street in a baby blue onesie with dummies on it!!! Good times!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> And.......a onesie?
> 
> :laugh:.....now that would be sight...lol


Thank you but now your gold you'll wish all you did see was my onesie :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Thank you but now your gold you'll wish all you did see was my onesie :lol:


Brimming ECk....I'm gold? I didn't notice that...hahahaha ha.....does that actually mean something? Key to the door? Permission to say bugger out loud once a week? Hahahaha....wonder if I should go and buy a new hat...dress? Hummmmm......shoes even.....hahaa


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Brimming ECk....I'm gold? I didn't notice that...hahahaha ha.....does that actually mean something? Key to the door? Permission to say bugger out loud once a week? Hahahaha....wonder if I should go and buy a new hat...dress? Hummmmm......shoes even.....hahaa


you'll wish it was a new hat event lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Ewen...hope your day is good...sun has come out here, for a nano second.....hugs to ya and to GT....please let her know that I think of her and how her training is going and looking forward to giving her my support at the comp later this year...cheers..


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good goals big man, all the best with em, you'll **** it!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Morning Ewen...hope your day is good...sun has come out here, for a nano second.....hugs to ya and to GT....please let her know that I think of her and how her training is going and looking forward to giving her my support at the comp later this year...cheers..


Thanks flubs will do .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> Good goals big man, all the best with em, you'll **** it!


Cheers Jim hope you have a good year mate .


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

pic of you in said 4xl onesie please chunk?

3st to go until you have doubled your starting weight! good effort!

peassss x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tprice said:


> pic of you in said 4xl onesie please chunk?
> 
> 3st to go until you have doubled your starting weight! good effort!
> 
> peassss x


haha double starting weight never thought of it like that lol .

will get a pic up sometime


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Get to know young David Mills, guy is awsome!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mr Incredible said:


> Get to know young David Mills, guy is awsome!


never heard of him lol


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

ewen said:


> never heard of him lol


Very technically proficient natural junior, from Bradford so not a million miles away from you, lifts very well


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mr Incredible said:


> Very technically proficient natural junior, from Bradford so not a million miles away from you, lifts very well


I'm from ripon but live in Kent .


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

What's the captains chair?

Cheers.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> What's the captains chair?
> 
> Cheers.


http://0.tqn.com/d/weighttraining/1/0/m/0/-/-/captains_chair1.jpg

One of them


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ah, I never knew they had a name. I have used one in the past but never thought about it to be honest.

Good luck with the goals.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Ah, I never knew they had a name. I have used one in the past but never thought about it to be honest.
> 
> Good luck with the goals.


Yeah I dunno who came up with the name lol probably someone stoned lol .

Cheers blue .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi ewen, happy new year , hope you and your wife have a great 2013 !!


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

Good luck buddy im impressed by the photos on the first page really impressive transformation


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Hi ewen, happy new year , hope you and your wife have a great 2013 !!


flinty hope your well and hope you and yours have a good un buddy .

thanks matey :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

montytom said:


> Good luck buddy im impressed by the photos on the first page really impressive transformation


thanks monty , been a tough long slog but getting there got another 3 stone ish til im happy and a fair few kg on lifts to go but if i had it all now there be nothing left to aim for lol .


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

ewen said:


> thanks monty , been a tough long slog but getting there got another 3 stone ish til im happy and a fair few kg on lifts to go but if i had it all now there be nothing left to aim for lol .


Always good to aim for something. My aim is to get in shape first then hopefully do something similar i really want to do the atlas stones


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

montytom said:


> Always good to aim for something. My aim is to get in shape first then hopefully do something similar i really want to do the atlas stones


the stones are an age old test of strength and good fun , the main reason i like strongman is the variation and awkwardness of the events it is a great feeling competing .


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

ewen said:


> the stones are an age old test of strength and good fun , the main reason i like strongman is the variation and awkwardness of the events it is a great feeling competing .


Thanks i think ill have to get myself along to some events(as a spectator) to see if it would be for me. I enjoy watching it on the tv so thats a start


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

montytom said:


> Thanks i think ill have to get myself along to some events(as a spectator) to see if it would be for me. I enjoy watching it on the tv so thats a start


most comps are posted here ... http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/forum/Competitions

theres some good comps happening next year its a plus for SM .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Ewen...Happy new year and here's to good training, plenty of successful comps for you and a brilliant year for GT too....take care, have a great day...xx


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Morning Ewen...Happy new year and here's to good training, plenty of successful comps for you and a brilliant year for GT too....take care, have a great day...xx


thanks flubs and you


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Happy New Year! Was thinking of you last night when WSM was on (I was eating chips at the time - oh the shame! :cursing: ). Have a fab 2013 Ewen, I shall be watching closely! x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> Happy New Year! Was thinking of you last night when WSM was on (I was eating chips at the time - oh the shame! :cursing: ). Have a fab 2013 Ewen, I shall be watching closely! x


thanks jo and hope you have a good year too .

hmm a fittie thinking about me while eating chips , theres a spare place on my sofa :whistling:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> thanks jo and hope you have a good year too .
> 
> hmm a fittie thinking about me while eating chips , theres a spare place on my sofa :whistling:


Made my day :thumbup1: - Then again, I am ridiculously easy to please! x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> Made my day :thumbup1: - Then again, I am ridiculously easy to please! x


even better that means i`d burn less calories :laugh:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Morning big lad,

Any training happening today? How many months/years till we see you on the telly on New Years day?

Happy new year!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Morning big lad,
> 
> Any training happening today? How many months/years till we see you on the telly on New Years day?
> 
> Happy new year!


yeah training today mate will be jabbing 800 million iu`s of slin post w/o and having a little sleep after maybe even on the gym sofa .

might try some back today do some foam roller and stretching then go tonight for some cardio


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> yeah training today mate will be jabbing 800 million iu`s of slin post w/o and having a little sleep after maybe even on the gym sofa .
> 
> might try some back today do some foam roller and stretching then go tonight for some cardio


Haha, loving the image of some 18-19 stone collosus just curled up on some tiny gym sofa!

WTF... cardio... where is Ewen?! Bring him back now!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Haha, loving the image of some 18-19 stone collosus just curled up on some tiny gym sofa!
> 
> WTF... cardio... where is Ewen?! Bring him back now!!!!


its a comfy sofa mate lol

need to do cardio mate its prep time for the season so get fit get strong and be ready .


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> its a comfy sofa mate lol
> 
> need to do cardio mate its prep time for the season so get fit get strong and be ready .


Yeah, was joking mate, was evident that cardio is still very important from watching WSM over past few weeks. There are other factors I imagine but sometimes, you just see them deflate and stop, lactic acid maybe as well, or just damaged stuff.

Enjoy the sofa, peace and quiet away from the missus at least


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Yeah, was joking mate, was evident that cardio is still very important from watching WSM over past few weeks. There are other factors I imagine but sometimes, you just see them deflate and stop, lactic acid maybe as well, or just damaged stuff.
> 
> Enjoy the sofa, peace and quiet away from the missus at least


its all the muscle mass mate lactic acid build up :whistling: but seriously if you watch manfred herbel he suffered mega with latic acid because he was so muscular .

winter has seen me become a fat slob and im struggling to breathe cardio has never been done to any degree by me so now to improve im breaking everything down and building it up , recovery is paramount .

besides i cant even give her a good ramming i have to be slow and take my time like a bastard turtle just so i dont burn out .


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> its all the muscle mass mate lactic acid build up :whistling: but seriously if you watch manfred herbel he suffered mega with latic acid because he was so muscular .
> 
> winter has seen me become a fat slob and im struggling to breathe cardio has never been done to any degree by me so now to improve im breaking everything down and building it up , recovery is paramount .


Go do box jumps mate, they are fooking awesome and surely got to be good for your ticker as they get it bloody racing.

What you running at the moment gear wise mate? Backed off a bit to recover?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Go do box jumps mate, they are fooking awesome and surely got to be good for your ticker as they get it bloody racing.
> 
> What you running at the moment gear wise mate? Backed off a bit to recover?


i need constant raised heart rate low impact rather than bumping up to 190 bps for a min lol

gear is 1.2 g test 600mg deca .


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

happy new year mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

trained last night really enjoyed it but my back is in bits today so foam roller will be out soon also had wife running elbow deep into spinae erectors last night which helped , knee also feels sensitive so will have to keep an eye on it last thing i want right now is to join slimming world or weight watchers and end up bodybuilding lol perhaps once strongman is done with me i will go down that route .

anyway last nights efforts .

deadlifts in triples upto 220 then [email protected] 250kg

under hand chins 3x5 under hand pull downs 2x5

seated cable row half stack 1x5 full stack 2x5

hyper extentions 2x5

kettle bell swings 12kg x12 24kgx12

done

deadlifts felt good on the back so left it there didnt want to push too hard but its nice knowing i can pull 250 with ease when needed .

chins were good but lat pulldowns hurt my back which eased up while doing hypers and kb swings .

happy with first session of the year really could of been better but could of been worse .

worked diet out its made up of 5500 cals and im keeping protein higher this time to lose fat and build muscle i also did a whole 5 mins of cardio on the x trainer too lol felt good afterwards heart rate was around 154 ish so will try get it lower over 5 mins then increase to 7.5 mins then 10 so i can hopefully blast out 10 mins easily .


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds good mate, really solid stuff. I set a new PB on my DL this week, was over the moon, nothing compared you tripling 220 and then easily pulling 250, ya cvnt! 

Have a good day buddy.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Sounds good mate, really solid stuff. I set a new PB on my DL this week, was over the moon, nothing compared you tripling 220 and then easily pulling 250, ya cvnt!
> 
> Have a good day buddy.


cheers buddy and you .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

been having a look over previous comps lol the first comp i ever did was in hastings loved every second of every comp ive done .


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Class video mate, the farmers walk, is that 80kg per hand? That truck pulled looked tough, sitting down doing it must be a lot harder than using a harness as you cannot keep the tension as easily or use bodyweight as much?!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Class video mate, the farmers walk, is that 80kg per hand? That truck pulled looked tough, sitting down doing it must be a lot harder than using a harness as you cannot keep the tension as easily or use bodyweight as much?!


the sleepers were uneven weights becuse they were left outside soaking up water lol but when they were made they were 80kg each .

the truck was a 4x4 jeep was only around 3 ton but wheel size comes into play aswell , pulling sitting down is hard as its all arms back and leg power rather than having bodyweight to help , the burn in your grip forearms and biceps is unreal mate :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I have no idea what half that work out actually is, but it sounds tough! It also sounds tough being Mrs Ewen, not sure I could dig my elbows in my OH spine erectors (whatever they are - probably should not be admitting this though...). Have tops day and hope the back is back to normal soon x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> I have no idea what half that work out actually is, but it sounds tough! It also sounds tough being Mrs Ewen, not sure I could dig my elbows in my OH spine erectors (whatever they are - probably should not be admitting this though...). Have tops day and hope the back is back to normal soon x


haha thanks jo and you .

workout was back .

spinae erectors are the long muscles either side of the spine from top to bottom , my problem area is just above my ass on the large muscle to the left of my spine .


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

ewen said:


> been having a look over previous comps lol the first comp i ever did was in hastings loved every second of every comp ive done .


Nice going mate. Watching you lift that atlas stone made my back hurt.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilli said:


> Nice going mate. Watching you lift that atlas stone made my back hurt.


haha there easier to handle than you think .


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> the sleepers were uneven weights becuse they were left outside soaking up water lol but when they were made they were 80kg each .
> 
> the truck was a 4x4 jeep was only around 3 ton but wheel size comes into play aswell , pulling sitting down is hard as its all arms back and leg power rather than having bodyweight to help , the burn in your grip forearms and biceps is unreal mate :lol:


I can believe the burn would be insane mate, really good work all round! Enjoyed watching it. Might come along to your next one and compete alongside you to show you how to lift properly! 

Oh by the way, respond to my email you slacker!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> I can believe the burn would be insane mate, really good work all round! Enjoyed watching it. Might come along to your next one and compete alongside you to show you how to lift properly!
> 
> Oh by the way, respond to my email you slacker!!!


haha , i`ll have a look mate .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Liked the vid..you've grown some since then hey?...I once had a go at pulling a nissan micra..... :blink: well, I felt really hard at the time...lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Liked the vid..you've grown some since then hey?...I once had a go at pulling a nissan micra..... :blink: well, I felt really hard at the time...lol


Haha, good work, when me and my mate were training legs in my garage before we decided to finish it off by pushing my car up and down the street with one person sat in it.

Was good fun and nice pump for end of session, only annoying thing was amount of people walking past and then coming across to help you push... having to explain to them you are doing this for fun... weird looks galore...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Think you look better without the beard ! but enjoyed the video


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Cardio, @ewen doing cardio, he'll be training to be a bodybuilder soon or joining team ALPHA!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Think you look better without the beard ! but enjoyed the video


haha thanks G but i like the beard it covers my face lol



Huntingground said:


> Cardio, @ewen doing cardio, he'll be training to be a bodybuilder soon or joining team ALPHA!!!


 :lol: never say never but your doing a cut arent you ? and use a smith machine :nono:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Think you look better without the beard ! but enjoyed the video


haha thanks G but i like the beard it covers my face lol



Huntingground said:


> Cardio, @ewen doing cardio, he'll be training to be a bodybuilder soon or joining team ALPHA!!!


 :lol: never say never but your doing a cut arent you ? and use a smith machine :nono:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Haha, good work, when me and my mate were training legs in my garage before we decided to finish it off by pushing my car up and down the street with one person sat in it.
> 
> Was good fun and nice pump for end of session, only annoying thing was amount of people walking past and then coming across to help you push... having to explain to them you are doing this for fun... weird looks galore...


try it in liverpool they kick yer teeth in thinking your stealing it lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

By end of year Ewen will be entering Fitness Model comps... just you wait and see, his posts will soon change from how to achieve "optimum leg drive while squatting" to "best moisturiser to use on his chest"...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

solid session buddy

cardio wtf :confused1: haha


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> solid session buddy
> 
> cardio wtf :confused1: haha


HAHA, i am loving all the stick he is getting for doing cardio... he's changed...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cnuts .

reason for cardio is simple lol

im a fat unhealthy slob like mess , there i said it hope you guys are happy 

its start of season so need to get fit and it helps recovery .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> *Cardio, @**ewen** doing cardio,* he'll be training to be a bodybuilder soon or joining team ALPHA!!!


I'm glad you said that cos I thought I was hallucinating.......:laugh:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> cnuts .
> 
> reason for cardio is simple lol
> 
> im a fat unhealthy slob like mess , there i said it hope you guys are happy


Shurrup! you ain't THAT bad....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

anyone know best moisturiser to use on my chest :whistling:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> anyone know best moisturiser to use on my chest :whistling:


LMAO!!!!!!

Haha, UKM's next top model wannabe in the making...

Answer is an Atlas Stone by the way!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> anyone know best moisturiser to use on my chest :whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> LMAO!!!!!!
> 
> Haha, UKM's next top model wannabe in the making...
> 
> Answer is an Atlas Stone by the way!!!


what like a 150 stone 

View attachment 106228


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> what like a 150 stone
> 
> View attachment 106228


that's exactly right Ewen...it acts like a buffer and scrapes away the mucky top surface and then you slather yourself with baby oil and da daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....fresh as a newborn skin....admittedly no hairy chest, and errrmm...no actual skin? just your bare sternum, but let's not concentrate on the negative for now.....:laugh:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> what like a 150 stone
> 
> View attachment 106228


Exactly that mate, as Flubs already said, it will exfoliate dead skin and you be fresh in no time.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Liking the vid.. 

What weight where you at then?

Did you just throw your self into that and get hooked then or where you "strongman training" before hand?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Brook877 said:


> Liking the vid..
> 
> What weight where you at then?
> 
> Did you just throw your self into that and get hooked then or where you "strongman training" before hand?


i was circa 16 stone mate i`d trained for strongman for a few weeks prior to that once i did it i knew i loved it and win lose or draw i would carry on til i couldnt carry on lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Moooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng Eweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnn..

:bounce: :bounce: Friday! whoop whoop! Have a great day mister, hugs to GT and I'm all excited and getting back into the full swing of things on Sunday morning...hurraaaayyeeeee...squat squat squat....frontie frontie frontie...hahahahaha...

xx


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

4-1-13 

legs today felt ok tired and back still playing up but happy ish with today .

back squats .

triples to 185

185 3x1 .

front squats

107.5kg 2x3

facepulls 3x15 light

seated shoulder press 45kg 3x10

hyper ext 2x10

kettle bell swings 2x10

done got some vids of today`s squats i like to film every now and then to check form/depth/speed and look for any sticking points .

107.5kg ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mHIOq8h8rMc

145

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MeZ_TCL7vVY

107.5kg fronties .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=m_tMq9BMTio


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

and a pic as the gym was empty :whistling:

View attachment 106509


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> and a pic as the gym was empty :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 106509


Talk of moisturiser earlier, now posing in the gym... he really is turning into a BBer...

Looking really big by the way mate, good work!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Talk of moisturiser earlier, now posing in the gym... he really is turning into a BBer...
> 
> Looking really big by the way mate, good work!!


thanks dale .


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> thanks dale .


Haha, mate, i'm getting stronger day by day and your become more physique obssessed, you will soon be posting pictures of orange coloured chest or similar... just you wait.

By the way, nailed a 150kg Bench PB today... whoop whoop! Fairly easy too, was after a leg workout and only 1500 calories so far today!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Haha, mate, i'm getting stronger day by day and your become more physique obssessed, you will soon be posting pictures of orange coloured chest or similar... just you wait.
> 
> By the way, nailed a 150kg Bench PB today... whoop whoop! Fairly easy too, was after a leg workout and only 1500 calories so far today!


 :lol:

good work mate .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

do you purposely do the squats that fast up and down mate ??


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Looking big there mate ! Biggest ive seen you looking !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> do you purposely do the squats that fast up and down mate ??


yes mate laws of phyisics , mass x acceleration = force .

you guys follow TUT principles .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Looking big there mate ! Biggest ive seen you looking !!


cheers buddy , its the beard


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> do you purposely do the squats that fast up and down mate ??


He does them this fast as that was VERY VERY close to his 1RM so was trying to get it done and out of way quickly so could go work some more on DB Kickbacks...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> He does them this fast as that was VERY VERY close to his 1RM so was trying to get it done and out of way quickly so could go work some more on DB Kickbacks...


i then finished with some bicep curls i hit a pb of the pink DB thats from nothing to a pink db im impressed .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> yes mate laws of phyisics , mass x acceleration = force .
> 
> you guys follow TUT principles .


no probs mate ... do you ever train them where you do slow them down now and again or is it all about the power and speed to just shift the weight..

and your front squats i have never tried them myself is your form spot on with them in your opinion , as it looks like your core at bottom flicks out slightly ??? is this just the nature of the lift in general or something you need to work on mate ??

nice to see vids though pal.. your looking like you have put some more beef on since last time we saw ya X


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> i then finished with some bicep curls i hit a pb of the pink DB thats from nothing to a pink db im impressed .


Video or it is lies! LMAO


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Video or it is lies! LMAO


Now that would be something to see !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> cheers buddy , its the beard


Of course it is ! :laugh:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

MissB said:


> Could have smiled..... :whistling:


We all know there are two things cool guys do not do:

1-Smile

2-Look at explosions

Proof here...


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> yes mate laws of phyisics , mass x acceleration = force .
> 
> you guys follow TUT principles .


Something I'm trying to work on.. that speed..

Vids are great Ewen, good job mate.. and your arms are looking massive!  No BB required you look great.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> no probs mate ... do you ever train them where you do slow them down now and again or is it all about the power and speed to just shift the weight..
> 
> and your front squats i have never tried them myself is your form spot on with them in your opinion , as it looks like your core at bottom flicks out slightly ??? is this just the nature of the lift in general or something you need to work on mate ??
> 
> nice to see vids though pal.. your looking like you have put some more beef on since last time we saw ya X


sometimes i`ll slow them down or sit in the hole for a few seconds depending on how i feel really .

my fronties are shocking used to do them often but let them slide probably why my back is getting so many injurys but once i get core strength up and hip flexability these will look and feel better .

im leaner at mo still 19 stone but changed my diet to 5550 cals but on 30% p 50% c and 20% fats as im prepping for the season adding in cardio aswell so i should be a solid 19 stone lump in a few months if all goes to plan .

cheers buddy .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MissB said:


> Could have smiled..... :whistling:


haha i was smiling inside


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Some funny ones on here Ewen

http://www.thebeardly.com/?m=0


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

@ewen how far away are you from gatwick mate ??? im down there next week working and would love to get a session in with you bro ?? but time will be an issue obviously going to be later in evening .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> We all know there are two things cool guys do not do:
> 
> 1-Smile
> 
> ...


haha awesome and i think this is the last time i`ll call you dale


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> @ewen how far away are you from gatwick mate ??? im down there next week working and would love to get a session in with you bro ?? but time will be an issue obviously going to be later in evening .


bout an hour n half mate the m25 would be rammoed mate .

will get a sesh in sometime though mate , our lasses folks live over your way so next time were up i`ll pm you .


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> haha awesome and i think this is the last time i`ll call you dale


To be honest Casper is a more appropriate name for me, pasty white at the moment. Come March/April might try the MT2 again, but just made me ill last time. Melanotanmagic pricks!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm gonna make sure I get to the bodypower expo now, watch you kick some butt there m8  The videos of your competitions are fierce man ! Proper hardcore lifting.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> To be honest Casper is a more appropriate name for me, pasty white at the moment. Come March/April might try the MT2 again, but just made me ill last time. Melanotanmagic pricks!!


i suffer bad with sickness on cheap generics :drool:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> sometimes i`ll slow them down or sit in the hole for a few seconds depending on how i feel really .
> 
> my fronties are shocking used to do them often but let them slide probably why my back is getting so many injurys but once i get core strength up and hip flexability these will look and feel better .
> 
> ...


and there was I getting teased by my training buddies on FB for a frigging choc digestive while I was doing uni work!! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I'm gonna make sure I get to the bodypower expo now, watch you kick some butt there m8  The videos of your competitions are fierce man ! Proper hardcore lifting.


thanks mate .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> and there was I getting teased by my training buddies on FB for a frigging choc digestive while I was doing uni work!! :lol:


haha yeah pretty much all my food is eggs steak mince chicken rice tatties so not much junk other than weekends but a good balance is i think the most important thing as carbs fuel the gym sessions so these are priority and they let the others do what they should .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> haha yeah pretty much all my food is eggs steak mince chicken rice tatties so not much junk other than weekends but a good balance is i think the most important thing as carbs fuel the gym sessions so these are priority and they let the others do what they should .


lol junk is my passion.. just not one I enjoy as much these days.. I made it through xmas without my favourite chocolate this year.. JUST.

My mate is a female power lifter.. who wants a six - pack in 2013.. needless to say I've been teasing her about being a BB not a PL! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> lol junk is my passion.. just not one I enjoy as much these days.. I made it through xmas without my favourite chocolate this year.. JUST.
> 
> My mate is a female power lifter.. who wants a six - pack in 2013.. needless to say I've been teasing her about being a BB not a PL! :lol:


doughnuts are the best post workout food ever .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

solid squatting there big man nice and explosive

good job


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> doughnuts are the best post workout food ever .


I could almost go as far as to say I love you for that comment! But we're both married and we know it's BS. :lol: :lol:

But.. I am thinking of making some protein pancakes for afterwards.. in fact may go and try some now for tomorrow afternoon.. I'm bad for my protein post workout so got a top tip last night on making them. Pudding I can do! actually maybe that should be my nickname! :devil2:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Great vids Ewen....I think I'd better crack on with me fronties so I don't make a show of meself when I get to yours! Lol....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> I could almost go as far as to say I love you for that comment! But we're both married and we know it's BS. :lol: :lol:
> 
> But.. I am thinking of making some protein pancakes for afterwards.. in fact may go and try some now for tomorrow afternoon.. I'm bad for my protein post workout so got a top tip last night on making them. Pudding I can do! actually maybe that should be my nickname! :devil2:


have your flapjack 1 hour pre training as fuel then some BCAA`S after with lucozade or similar .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Great vids Ewen....I think I'd better crack on with me fronties so I don't make a show of meself when I get to yours! Lol....


lol you`ll be fine , we have some chains and they sound badass so will get them on the bar for you


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> lol you`ll be fine , we have some chains and they sound badass so will get them on the bar for you


Hee hee...chains...rrrraaaarrrrrrgggghhhhh....that's me alright...badass......:laugh:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hee hee...chains...rrrraaaarrrrrrgggghhhhh....that's me alright...badass......:laugh:


**** your scary when you roar Flubs! mg:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JaneN40 said:


> **** your scary when you roar [Redacted]! mg:


I know, and just cos I'm being ard now look at this!

BUGGER!!!

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!

I'm going to hell.....doomed, doomed I tell theeeeee...


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I know, and just cos I'm being ard now look at this!
> 
> BUGGER!!!
> 
> ...


lmao I was doomed a long time ago and it frigging ROCKS! \m/

and Ewen isn't strong enough to pull us back from the hardcore edge Mrs! lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bodypower event details through last night lol

yoke 320kg distance tbc

over head medley , block 100kg , 115kg log , 120kg axle , 75kg DB , 60 sec time limit .

deadlift 300kg reps in 60 secs

car deadlift hold for time 300kg ish

sack carry 110kg and T bar sled drag distance tbc .

cut to top 10 guys .

150kg stone over bar reps in 60 secs .

some good events there but 2 stand out that i know i will struggle with and one of them is not happening as it stands so think i will train for the ones i am decent at and take a beating on the deadlift .


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Holy cow Ewen - all looks scary and impressive at the same time! LOVING the beard - my OH has one, and I hate it when he shaves it off! x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> Holy cow Ewen - all looks scary and impressive at the same time! LOVING the beard - my OH has one, and I hate it when he shaves it off! x


yeah it tickles all the best bits haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Is deadlift a work in progress mate ?

Keep the beard and Odin will bless you on the day !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Is deadlift a work in progress mate ?
> 
> Keep the beard and Odin will bless you on the day !!!


yeah 5 months to add 50kg and do it for reps big ask lol but will see .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

10kg a month mate.

Pray to the gods !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> 10kg a month mate.
> 
> Pray to the gods !


i`ll get my car floor mat out :lol:

oh you mean pray to odin


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> i`ll get my car floor mat out :lol:
> 
> oh you mean pray to odin


Well not fcuking allah or the other jesus ***....of course Odin :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wotcha mighteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ewerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrn....groarrrrrrrrrrrggggggghhh...cough, cough....ahem..sorry...too much? hehe..

hope your day is going well, I'm really busy today, could do with a mid afternoon snooze under my desk.....hahaha...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Wotcha mighteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ewerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrn....groarrrrrrrrrrrggggggghhh...cough, cough....ahem..sorry...too much? hehe..
> 
> hope your day is going well, I'm really busy today, could do with a mid afternoon snooze under my desk.....hahaha...


hey flubs all good thanks , hope your well , did you have a chat about the box at your gym ? maybe look around work for something you could pinch


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

ewen said:


> bodypower event details through last night lol
> 
> yoke 320kg distance tbc
> 
> ...


You would come in handy if the car ever gets a flat tyre,,,,,who needs a fu?king jack


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BigTrev said:


> You would come in handy if the car ever gets a flat tyre,,,,,who needs a fu?king jack


haha wouldnt be pleased when the cars on its roof lol


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

ewen said:


> haha wouldnt be pleased when the cars on its roof lol


No not if its a convertable


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Journals like this that make me wanna change from BBing to strongman!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

300KG DL for reps, big ask mate but got to give it your best shot!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bit off topic, but how do you make your journal url in your signature a clickable link? I can't seem to do it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

small for now said:


> Journals like this that make me wanna change from BBing to strongman!


Build a solid foundation with strength then sculpt with bb mate .



Huntingground said:


> 300KG DL for reps, big ask mate but got to give it your best shot!!


yeah ill focus on back hips and hams and see what happens on the.day I think mate .

Nice heavy comp though I like it .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilli said:


> bit off topic, but how do you make your journal url in your signature a clickable link? I can't seem to do it.


Only reps can do it mate as my banner is hyperlinked .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilli said:


> bit off topic, but how do you make your journal url in your signature a clickable link? I can't seem to do it.


Only reps can do it mate as my banner is hyperlinked .


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

ewen said:


> Only reps can do it mate as my banner is hyperlinked .


ah. cheers.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

chilli said:


> ah. cheers.


I wondered the same the other day ..... it's going to be a bit of coding, but I decided it would be too much faff to investigate...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

7-1-13

axle press from rack

bar x10

100 x 3 strict .

120 x2 push

130 x 1 failed the second as didnt feel stable through lower back but just failed at lockout think i **** myself too much .

130 x1 failed second .

seated hammer strength shoulder press .

weights shown are each side .

45kgx10

60kg 3x3

dips 3x6 @ bodyweight was fried lol

hyper extm 2x12

kettle bell swings 1x12

did use my foam roller pre and post training felt great but my back is not happy at a loss with it so think walking is on the cards as im not very active probably why im so fat .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Strong OHPs mate. I think that I need to target this muscle group as I have always neglected it and it shows in the mirror and on the bar. Any tips? I hear Smith machine is best 

At the moment, I only do seated BB OHPs. Sometimes, rarely, do seated DB OHPs.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Strong OHPs mate. I think that I need to target this muscle group as I have always neglected it and it shows in the mirror and on the bar. Any tips? I hear Smith machine is best
> 
> At the moment, I only do seated BB OHPs. Sometimes, rarely, do seated DB OHPs.


haha , ive recently started hitting delts twice a week and my main exercise is push press normally using a log but a bar is just as good , standing single arm db pressing is awesome as well so i do push press then a strict variation then on friday will do a standing db press however i sometimes do the strict seated press on a friday it all goes by feel but thats how i do it , i dont bench at all either as i think for me all i need is ohp dips and if im picky a cable cross over fly type movement to keep chest up to par shape wise .

my back is agony today and i defo had 140+ in me last night as there was little leg drive but i`ll never know lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You fcuker! lol. You could have told me about this. I thought that this was one of those team Alpha journals or something:whistling:

Might pop in from time to time:lol: See how you're getting on with the kickbacks

Strength and Honour.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> You fcuker! lol. You could have told me about this. I thought that this was one of those team Alpha journals or something:whistling:
> 
> Might pop in from time to time:lol: See how you're getting on with the kickbacks
> 
> Strength and Honour.


haha :lol:

thought the link under my rep banner might of been a give away haha

but funny you say team alpha lol my mrs has sorted my diet out 5500 cals and im getting leaner i think shes swapping my pizzas for breadcrumbs :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha :lol:
> 
> thought the link under my rep banner might of been a give away haha
> 
> but funny you say team alpha lol my mrs has sorted my diet out 5500 cals and im getting leaner i think shes swapping my pizzas for breadcrumbs :lol:


Link under your rep banner!!

Do you realise how old I am? I can barely see your rep banner ffs.

You handsome skinny fcuker


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Link under your rep banner!!
> 
> Do you realise how old I am? I can barely see your rep banner ffs.
> 
> You handsome skinny fcuker


haha 

sent my form off earlier waiting for reply to pay , im told spaces are available if you fancy a blast


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha
> 
> sent my form off earlier waiting for reply to pay , im told spaces are available if you fancy a blast


What's that for? An eye test?:laugh:

If it has anything to do with running about with anvils I'll give it a miss

Static strength is where it's at


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> What's that for? An eye test?:laugh:
> 
> If it has anything to do with running about with anvils I'll give it a miss
> 
> Static strength is where it's at


your safe no anvils but lots of moving lol

im making a push for serious shoulder power this year and next , think i`ll carry on as i am should see plenty more kg pressed in 12 months or so providing my back sorts itself .

physio says it could be blood pooling around the damaged area so its acting like a back pump and the muscles mega tight another guys says it could be the hgh so im at a loss i know a doctor will have no idea and more than likely say stop training so pointless going that route , i am thinking perhaps because my spinae erectors are pretty large that my abs front core muscles are not strong enough and my hip is getting tilted forward from the lower end of the erectors so i`ll try get my front stronger to pull the hips back in line as it feel when im log pressing i over extend and teetering on the edge of the vertabrae .

if any of that makes sense lol

think today will be spent forming a routine to help re align my hip/spine .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Could be a million things mate, or a combination of a few. A specialist sports guy would be your best bet. Someone based with an Olympic lifting team would be ideal. Not easy to find, but if you do it would be invaluable for you.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Could be a million things mate, or a combination of a few. A specialist sports guy would be your best bet. Someone based with an Olympic lifting team would be ideal. Not easy to find, but if you do it would be invaluable for you.


yeah makes sense cheers .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning ewen, sounds like you have some serious stuff to think about there, hope you can find someone to help you..have a good day..


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

Lots of planking then ?  lol

Nah i'd get on with some serious core work though, it would deffo compensate for any back problems I reckon. But hopefully someone can get to the bottom of the underlying problem, and sort it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Lots of planking then ?  lol
> 
> Nah i'd get on with some serious core work though, it would deffo compensate for any back problems I reckon. But hopefully someone can get to the bottom of the underlying problem, and sort it.


lots of core work i think , no leg pain so doubt its a disc again but could be a glute tear as my ass was on fire the other day after squatting .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Do that plank on a slow moving treadmill that i was doing mate ! Even better for core and does your shoulders in as well !

MAN PLANK !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Do that plank on a slow moving treadmill that i was doing mate ! Even better for core and does your shoulders in as well !
> 
> MAN PLANK !!!


lol how long are your treadmills :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> lol how long are your treadmills :lol:


Lol how tall are you mate ? Im 6"2  haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> lots of core work i think , no leg pain so doubt its a disc again but could be a glute tear as my ass was on fire the other day after squatting .


That is a right fooker mate,is it tilted sacrum?

This is the one i suffer from,every time i gone on gear,my pelvis feels like i have been iron barred accross,the only thing that helps a bit is 2 banana/day and 15 g taurine,even then it still aint nice,but i can walk.It happens on every course 2 to 3 weeks in as the pump starts improving from aas.I had the same disc injury years ago as you,wonder if it linked??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Lol how tall are you mate ? Im 6"2  haha


same although im sure ive gained a couple inches of this hgh :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> That is a right fooker mate,is it tilted sacrum?
> 
> This is the one i suffer from,every time i gone on gear,my pelvis feels like i have been iron barred accross,the only thing that helps a bit is 2 banana/day and 15 g taurine,even then it still aint nice,but i can walk.It happens on every course 2 to 3 weeks in as the pump starts improving from aas.I had the same disc injury years ago as you,wonder if it linked??


i think well this is my theory lol my spinae erectors are pretty big and where i slipped the disc its made them a tad shorter as a caution and my front isnt as strong so the lower end of the spinaes are pulling up from under hip tilting the upper hip forward and then when i lean back too much over head pressing i go too far and cause damage so i need to tighten fron stabilizers up to loosen the back and even them up if that makes sense .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You could be correct as at the moment you are no doubt in spasm,therefor the pelvis is locked in place.

it feels like if you throw yourself down on you back flat it may click and release!(tried that and no lol)

knees side to side and relax on your back after a hot bath and cushion between knees will give a bit of restbite mate,i hope you feel better soon ,this is nasty.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

ewen said:


> i think well this is my theory lol my spinae erectors are pretty big and where i slipped the disc its made them a tad shorter as a caution and my front isnt as strong so the lower end of the spinaes are pulling up from under hip tilting the upper hip forward and then when i lean back too much over head pressing i go too far and cause damage so i need to tighten fron stabilizers up to loosen the back and even them up if that makes sense .


Makes sense, plus you'll be concious of it now and probably not want to go too far back, so you'll be relying on a higher core strength to compensate when OH pressing. Any ideas what you gonna do for core training ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I find it much easier to do a little bit of core training - 10 minutes or so max - every day rather than 2 or 3 proper sessions every week. Once you get into the habit it becomes second nature and it has worked wonders for my back issues tbf...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> You could be correct as at the moment you are no doubt in spasm,therefor the pelvis is locked in place.
> 
> it feels like if you throw yourself down on you back flat it may click and release!(tried that and no lol)
> 
> knees side to side and relax on your back after a hot bath and cushion between knees will give a bit of restbite mate,i hope you feel better soon ,this is nasty.


exactly that mate and it only hurts bending or sitting , when deadlifting or squatting its fine although hurts doing ohp so think thats the answer .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Makes sense, plus you'll be concious of it now and probably not want to go too far back, so you'll be relying on a higher core strength to compensate when OH pressing. Any ideas what you gonna do for core training ?


i have an idea but need to refine things .



Mingster said:


> I find it much easier to do a little bit of core training - 10 minutes or so max - every day rather than 2 or 3 proper sessions every week. Once you get into the habit it becomes second nature and it has worked wonders for my back issues tbf...


yeah would make better sense .

im thinking of explosive movements like a boxer would perform and kettle bell swings maybe a touch of yoga to stretch the tendons too .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> im thinking of explosive movements like a boxer would perform and kettle bell swings maybe a touch of yoga to stretch the tendons too .


Mma guys are more explosive you should copy them :whistling: lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> exactly that mate and it only hurts bending or sitting , when deadlifting or squatting its fine although hurts doing ohp so think thats the answer .


Pretty much my situation this, mate. I get no bother squatting or the like, but lots of grief bending for rows or if I have to sit for a while, such as at the pictures or on a plane.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Mma guys are more explosive you should copy them :whistling: lol


Mma ryhmes with another 3 letter word :laugh:



Mingster said:


> Pretty much my situation this, mate. I get no bother squatting or the like, but lots of grief bending for rows or if I have to sit for a while, such as at the pictures or on a plane.


rows kill me lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> Mma ryhmes with another 3 letter word :laugh:
> 
> rows kill me lol


x3


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

50kg in 5month for deadlift, get then pizzas in. What's the most you've pulled on the deads ewen?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

small for now said:


> 50kg in 5month for deadlift, get then pizzas in. What's the most you've pulled on the deads ewen?


Normal deadlift 250 .


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

found you!! could see your journal popping up anywhere... silly me missed the word fat, should have know 

sh1t to hear about the back mate... I get a dodgy one from time to time if I DONT train squats or deads... once I get them done they cane it and voila... course when I am 90 it will prob bit me in the ar$e but then the wife can take care of me... you know the 25 year old brunette I threw my current wife over for as she is younger and worth millions...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> found you!! could see your journal popping up anywhere... silly me missed the word fat, should have know
> 
> sh1t to hear about the back mate... I get a dodgy one from time to time if I DONT train squats or deads... once I get them done they cane it and voila... course when I am 90 it will prob bit me in the ar$e but then the wife can take care of me... you know the 25 year old brunette I threw my current wife over for as she is younger and worth millions...


haha , funny you say that deadlifting clicks everything into place and theres no pain until next day probably due to discs rehydrating and stretching the sore muscles again lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

OK you beat me, what rhymes with mma ?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ewen, oh my that sounds awful...your poor back...I have to sleep with a cushion between my knees sometimes if my back is playing up from my accident, it aligns the spine properly I was told...and if I lie on my back I sometimes have to put the cushion under my knees to get the pelvic region to align a bit better...ya know, on a bad day that is.....I'm sorry to read you're having such problems...I really am...hope you find a solution that will alleviate it ...I truly know the meaning of severe back pain so I can relate to how you may be feeling. Take care with it hey?...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> OK you beat me, what rhymes with mma ?


gay lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> OK you beat me, what rhymes with mma ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> gay lol


Lol if by gay you mean fcuking awesome !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Lol if by gay you mean fcuking awesome !!!


its like you fast forwarded past the sweaty man on man balls near mouth grappling lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> its like you fast forwarded past the sweaty man on man balls near mouth grappling lol


Lol yeah very gay !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Lol yeah very gay !!


its like their saying ` im tea bagging you` `no im tea bagging you` ` no its my turn ` :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> its like their saying ` im tea bagging you` `no im tea bagging you` ` no its my turn ` :lol:


Thats the power we have over normal men :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry I asked now ! LOL

Fking LOL @ i'm tea bagging you, no I'M Tea bagging you !


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

what is your best logpress? either strict or push, dont care


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ItsaSecret said:


> what is your best logpress? either strict or push, dont care


125kg .


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> 125kg .


that is pretty moist. we got a log at our gym couple weeks back so i actually do standing overhead work now. strict pressed it 80x5 last week gonna do 90 pushpress today and see if we can get 100 up too


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ItsaSecret said:


> that is pretty moist. we got a log at our gym couple weeks back so i actually do standing overhead work now. strict pressed it 80x5 last week gonna do 90 pushpress today and see if we can get 100 up too


i strict press 110kg for reps :lol:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> i strict press 110kg for reps :lol:


you seen what krystopf radzikowski presses? does 200 for fun -.-


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ItsaSecret said:


> you seen what krystopf radzikowski presses? does 200 for fun -.-


yeah makes it look easy , ive always been a sh1t presser i just dont have the strength gene but work on it long enough and it will get better .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

trained lastnight , lost energy and focus really couldnt be ****d .

deadlifts

upto 240kg x1

shrugs 3x6 forgot weight

ham curls 2x5 1x10

chins 4x3 @bw

bicep curls with rope 2x10

captains chair 1x10

hypers 1x10

done .

on a back note it was clicking last night while deadlifting like a tendon came out its groove but seems to be back in place and has less pain today , i can bend without too much pain so will see how squats go tomorrow .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Come on fella,i know this back thing is holding you up,it sucks but you can power through this,just work around the problem whilst you fix it up mate,it will work out.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> trained lastnight , lost energy and focus really couldnt be ****d .
> 
> deadlifts
> 
> ...


Where's the cardio, not going to be a very good BBer without it Ewen... but I notice you are doing Bicep Isolation exercises now... very nice!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Where's the cardio, not going to be a very good BBer without it Ewen... but I notice you are doing Bicep Isolation exercises now... very nice!


Haha I'm a **** bodybuilder lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Well mate, hows things these days?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> Haha I'm a **** bodybuilder lol


Too big mate,you seen the little fookers on here,,,,, :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Galaxy said:


> Well mate, hows things these days?


not so bad thanks galaxy hows things with you ?



biglbs said:


> Too big mate,you seen the little fookers on here,,,,, :lol:


haha too big too strong lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mmmm, lovely post about the tendon clicking !!

Morning


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Mmmm, lovely post about the tendon clicking !!
> 
> Morning


alright matey , lol yeah strange to think deadlifting is a cure to back problems via tendons clicking :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> alright matey , lol yeah strange to think deadlifting is a cure to back problems via tendons clicking :lol:


Lol. You do get that feeling after one dead lift that it straighten's you out!

Then the pain kicks in


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Lol. You do get that feeling after one dead lift that it straighten's you out!
> 
> Then the pain kicks in


haha i like pain good job really as i was in constant pain lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> haha i like pain good job really as i was in constant pain lol


Pmsl, weirdo :whistling:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

ewen said:


> not so bad thanks galaxy hows things with you ?
> 
> haha too big too strong lol


Still bulking away so can't complain just yet


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello mate, WTF are bicep curls with a rope doing in there 

How heavy are you now, I'm going the opposite way, down to 266lbs (19st dead) now so once you overtake me, you will be known as fatty!!

1 hour cardio today, not looking forward to it, lifts are down due to keto as well 

Looking forward to the rebound though, I have a nice SHIC which you may like the look of. Involves 6g (2g Test, Tren, Mast) oils and 2.1g orals a week for 6 weeks. Let's see if I've got the b0ll0x to do it!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Ewerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnn... :bounce: :bounce:

It's Froidaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....whoopeeeeeeeee..right?...right? c'mawwwwwn muscles...after me, 1,2,3

It's Fooidaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaeeeeee...:laugh: have alovely day Ewen, don't work too hard tonight and don't let those drunken half dressed women take advantage of you! :whistling: hee heee.....

I'm aching like mofo :blush: sorry for that... from my shenanigans at the gym last night and this morning..hahaha...I feel great though..and it's Friday glass of wine night tooo for me, my reward for being super[Redacted] through the week...yeeeehaaaaaaaaaa..... got a nice glass of chablis in the fridge waiting...

Hugs to GT too, big ones in fact for her....and you too natch, but slightly more respectabubble ones..hee heee... 

Take care Ewen and thanks for your posts this week....some vids to come next week i think, one or two...lol....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate, *WTF are bicep curls with a rope doing in there *
> 
> He got that idea from me cos I did e'm on thursday for a laugh...such a copy cat...i must have "the talk" with him one of these days....
> 
> runs quickly out of the post......wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooossssshhhhhh.....:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate, WTF are bicep curls with a rope doing in there
> 
> How heavy are you now, I'm going the opposite way, down to 266lbs (19st dead) now so once you overtake me, you will be known as fatty!!
> 
> ...


dont post those amounts on forum mate the dosage police will have you and try telling you its pointless even though if they took a bit more they would look better and be stronger .

curls are for bicep endurance so they dont burn to easy lol

im 19 st or was last monday our lass has got me on a diet of 5500 cals on a 30p 50c 20f split but im looking bigger so will weigh myself on monday .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Morning Ewerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnn... :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> It's Froidaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....whoopeeeeeeeee..right?...right? c'mawwwwwn muscles...after me, 1,2,3
> 
> ...


we all need a kick up the ass at times flubs


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> dont post those amounts on forum mate the dosage police will have you and try telling you its pointless even though if they took a bit more they would look better and be stronger .
> 
> curls are for bicep endurance so they dont burn to easy lol
> 
> im 19 st or was last monday our lass has got me on a diet of 5500 cals on a 30p 50c 20f split but im looking bigger so will weigh myself on monday .


I take no notice of Pencil Necks on here mate. They have left me alone up to now anyhow. @zack amin called me the Pencil Neck Assassin - I like that, may make it into my Sig 

I reckon you're probably heavier now then mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I take no notice of Pencil Necks on here mate. They have left me alone up to now anyhow. @zack amin called me the Pencil Neck Assassin - I like that, may make it into my Sig
> 
> I reckon you're probably heavier now then mate


judging by how full the pan was this morning im surprised i dont weigh the same as an alpha recruit :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I take no notice of Pencil Necks on here mate. They have left me alone up to now anyhow. @zack amin called me the Pencil Neck Assassin - I like that, may make it into my Sig
> 
> I reckon you're probably heavier now then mate


penas for short! hahaha

hows it going ewen, good new year? what did santa bring you for christmas? still planning on the expo competition? will see you there, not competing obviously lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

zack amin said:


> penas for short! hahaha
> 
> hows it going ewen, good new year? what did santa bring you for christmas? still planning on the expo competition? will see you there, not competing obviously lol


 :lol:

yeah all good ta hope your well zack matey .

comp is paid for and tickets bought , i posted a thread in the shows section with contact details of denny felix running the sm comp she can get discounted vip tickets .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bodypower expo tickets (cheaper)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/208082-bodypower-expo-tickets.html#post3813781


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I will have to get my butt moving on some tickets to the expo... however I may be helping out at the powerlifting which was huge last year so will get them through them hopefully... and 19st you fat fvcker


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> I will have to get my butt moving on some tickets to the expo... however I may be helping out at the powerlifting which was huge last year so will get them through them hopefully... and 19st you fat fvcker


 :lol:

see you there hopefully matey , i paid 43 for vip 3 days lol happy days , you should get similar deal to the one denny is offering .


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Alright ewen, when looking to enter a strongman event, is it like mma, boxing etc, where you lose weight before a comp to enter the lowest weight class possible?

Just wondering like!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

be good to catch up with you mate... yeah we get a pretty good deal through the BPC...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Alright ewen, when looking to enter a strongman event, is it like mma, boxing etc, where you lose weight before a comp to enter the lowest weight class possible?
> 
> Just wondering like!


some people will do yeah ive seen some 18 19 stone guys (120kg) diet down to go in to a under 105kg class which is un fair really but thats their call im going open bodyweight as thats where the glory is , although matt griff is doing the super fat knacker comp on the sunday .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> be good to catch up with you mate... yeah we get a pretty good deal through the BPC...


defo mate , i wonder what the best bench will be this year lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> some people will do yeah ive seen some 18 19 stone guys (120kg) diet down to go in to a under 105kg class which is un fair really but thats their call im going open bodyweight as thats where the glory is , although matt griff is doing the super fat knacker comp on the sunday .


Just asking as what happens at wsm? I presume it's either open weight class or just the heaviest? As you see athletes verging on ripped and then the other extreme, some real fat fvckers.

There seems to be no dieting down though?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Is this where the fat guys hang out?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Is this where the fat guys hang out?


Welcome sire


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Just asking as what happens at wsm? I presume it's either open weight class or just the heaviest? As you see athletes verging on ripped and then the other extreme, some real fat fvckers.
> 
> There seems to be no dieting down though?


Wsm is open bodyweight most are 20 stone plus ripped or covered in power mass , its down to individual how they look , hapthor bjornsson was around 30 stone then you got guys like darren saddler weighing 18 .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> Welcome sire


I feel fat as fcuk at the minute. I seem to have blown up with water this last week or so. Can't understand why as I've been off the aas for nearly 6 weeks. I don't normally suffer from bloat even on cycle:confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I feel fat as fcuk at the minute. I seem to have blown up with water this last week or so. Can't understand why as I've been off the aas for nearly 6 weeks. I don't normally suffer from bloat even on cycle:confused1:


Probably rebound from being ill I reckon .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> Probably rebound from being ill I reckon .


I seem to do everything the opposite to everyone else. I get high oestrogen and high libido on low test lol. I rip up on deca and I seem stronger off cycle...I guess if I read all the advice from knowledgeable sources then do the reverse I'll be fine


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I seem to do everything the opposite to everyone else. I get high oestrogen and high libido on low test lol. I rip up on deca and I seem stronger off cycle...I guess if I read all the advice from knowledgeable sources then do the reverse I'll be fine


maybe odin is trying to.tell you to compete in a strength sport


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Ewen, hope your weekend was good..it's snowing where I am, brrrrr.....have a good day..x and hullo to GT too..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Morning Ewen, hope your weekend was good..it's snowing where I am, brrrrr.....have a good day..x and hullo to GT too..


thank you and you too .

tis snowing where i am also .


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Afternoon boss, you training today ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Afternoon boss, you training today ?


now then monkey hope your well .

yeah shoulders and triceps tonight got a revised routine so will see how it goes , you trained today ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

ewen said:


> now then monkey hope your well .
> 
> yeah shoulders and triceps tonight got a revised routine so will see how it goes , you trained today ?


Yeah m8, went this morning. Hit shoulders hard and then did a bit on chest. Place was packed , all the new members are showing up ! lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Looking good in your new Avi mate. You been dieting?


yeah seafood diet lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yeah m8, went this morning. Hit shoulders hard and then did a bit on chest. Place was packed , all the new members are showing up ! lol


any birds stretching this time


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

ewen said:


> any birds stretching this time


I wish. Most were blokes. And the one woman who came in today was about 102 on a GP referral. Poor thing, I dunno why they send them there.

Was a woman doing single arm rows in front of me last friday, no word of a lie I almost self combusted. ! When she started doing deadlifts I almost asked her to marry me ! LOL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I wish. Most were blokes. And the one woman who came in today was about 102 on a GP referral. Poor thing, I dunno why they send them there.
> 
> Was a woman doing single arm rows in front of me last friday, no word of a lie I almost self combusted. ! When she started doing deadlifts I almost asked her to marry me ! LOL


haha .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Was a woman doing single arm rows in front of me last friday, no word of a lie I almost self combusted. ! When she started doing deadlifts I almost asked her to marry me ! LOL


You are the sort of bloke who makes me always do my deads with my back to the wall...for that very reason....lol...well...that and the eclipse of the light when I bend over... :blink:

hahaha


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Flubs said:


> You are the sort of bloke who makes me always do my deads with my back to the wall...for that very reason....lol...well...that and the eclipse of the light when I bend over... :blink:
> 
> hahaha


You do deads too ? Wanna get married ? LOL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

little training updat i forgot .

(12-1-13) trained today rather than yesterday as felt a little crappy friday .

squats .

went up to 185kg x3 .

strict standing bb press 60kg 3x10

EZ bar floor press inspired by bill kazmaier 100kg x10 x10 x6

i think that was it lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You do deads too ? Wanna get married ? LOL


I do dead??? oh gawd luv ya!! I do it all mister....and no..but thanks for the offer...hahahahahaha....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> I do dead??? oh gawd luv ya!! I do it all mister....and no..but thanks for the offer...hahahahahaha....


hes a cheeky monkey isnt he


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> hes a cheeky monkey isnt he


too right, what a cheek..do i do deads..I'm so 'ard I do deads to cool down after me deads session...lol...cough...hee hee...


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Gotta live up to my name 

Just as well I never changed it to incontinentoldp!sser !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning!! :bounce: How's ma fave fat northern lad doing? I can say that cos I'm a fat northern lass...cough...well, when I say "fat"...I mean well rounded with one or two splodgy bits around the hips, and errrmm.....cough....bum...and errrrmm...there is that thigh wobble...sigh....okay, backpedal....when I say "fat" I do mean that...lololol...

Hey Guv!! have a great day, take care, get your thermals on and stay warm and hugs to GT. xx


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

aye aye ewen. how's your back mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilli said:


> aye aye ewen. how's your back mate?


Alright matey , yeah back is not to bad thanks still aches but its million times better .

How's yours mate ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

ewen said:


> Alright matey , yeah back is not to bad thanks still aches but its million times better .
> 
> How's yours mate ?


It's a lot better thanks. Currently seeing an acupuncturist, physio and chiropractor. Something's working! It should be too, all the sheckles it's costing me


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

Ewen, I am sure it was you who mentioned something about a foam roller being good for back problems or something along those lines. How do they work ? They kinda iron out muscle tension or something ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Ewen, I am sure it was you who mentioned something about a foam roller being good for back problems or something along those lines. How do they work ? They kinda iron out muscle tension or something ?


thats right matey i use a foam roller but not as often as i should , what they do if used properly is crush the muscle when rollering it which can be painful but its like a physio using their palm/elbow/implement to `iron` the muscle defo worthy investment think argos do them around a tenner .


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

ewen said:


> thats right matey i use a foam roller but not as often as i should , what they do if used properly is crush the muscle when rollering it which can be painful but its like a physio using their palm/elbow/implement to `iron` the muscle defo worthy investment think argos do them around a tenner .


Think I might invest in one of them ! Definitely would be nice for my back.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Think I might invest in one of them ! Definitely would be nice for my back.


i think its helped mine inconjunction with physio but it is a proper bastard doing the thighs but it feels really good after lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Evening big U,

Any moisturising, DB kickbacks or giant drop sets of Eye Brow raises going on in this BB journal of yours today?

Hope all is well buddy.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Think I might invest in one of them ! Definitely would be nice for my back.


if you google 'de franco's agile 8' you'll find some good stretches for your back. Includes a foam roller on thighs.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Ewen, it's a chilly one again today...but the car park looks pretty..durrrrppp....have a good day, wrap up warm, hugs to GT and take care....and thanks for commenting yesterday, all taken on board.......x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ta flubs .

12-1-13 .

squats .

went up to 185kg x3 .

strict standing bb press 60kg 3x10

EZ bar floor press inspired by bill kazmaier 100kg x10 x10 x6

i think that was it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

14-1-13

shoulders-chest-triceps .

dynamic stretches .

facepulls 3x15 light then onto exercise specific warm up .

axle strict press 100kg x3

push press 120kg 2x3

assistance

db standing press both sides together , 20kgx10 30kgx8 40kgx6

kaz press 3x10 @ 100kg

dips 4xf cant remember numbers .

hypers 2x12

kb single arm swings 8-10 eacxh side lost count

2 mins cardio 

****ed .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

trained a bit last night .

dynamic stretches .

deads upto 280 .

ham curls

chins

shrugs

seated cable rows (unless stack is not heavy enough)

really couldnt be ****d and forgot weights .


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

some big deads


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> some big deads


ssssh i tell everyone my max is 250 :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey mate I read somewhere you were asking about getting the deads numbers up... I used power cleans for a while to help as it gets the speed and power aspect going from the floor... actually I am looking to put them back into my training in my next wave...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> Hey mate I read somewhere you were asking about getting the deads numbers up... I used power cleans for a while to help as it gets the speed and power aspect going from the floor... actually I am looking to put them back into my training in my next wave...


yeah thats right i asked the welsh dragon , power cleans have been on my mind a while now as i also need to clean on an axle so think i need to add them in asap , think griff said to do power cleans before deadlifts ?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ewen said:


> yeah thats right i asked the welsh dragon , power cleans have been on my mind a while now as i also need to clean on an axle so think i need to add them in asap , think griff said to do power cleans before deadlifts ?


ah that might have been where I read it... I do them after or on their own day but however it works... tbh I might try that too... keep the deads sub max for a while and work on the cleans...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> ah that might have been where I read it... I do them after or on their own day but however it works... tbh I might try that too... keep the deads sub max for a while and work on the cleans...


the way griff said it was to maximise the explosive power then do less explosive movements plus power cleans would make for a great warm up , i might put them on leg day aswell and do a DE ME type pattern , got me thinking now haha .

like you say as long as their in and i do think they are great , my back has held me off doing them but i been doing some kettlebell swings so its primed me for power cleans .

cheers mate always good to hammer out options .


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

How's the back holding out m8 ? Good weight on the deads the other day, must have felt good doing them.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> How's the back holding out m8 ? Good weight on the deads the other day, must have felt good doing them.


back is notably loads better thanks , think its all in the hams so more work on them needed , hows things with you matey ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

ewen said:


> back is notably loads better thanks , think its all in the hams so more work on them needed , hows things with you matey ?


That's good to hear. I find the hams burn like mental on anything heavy lifting involved. That's why I swear by yates deads , just to shins, to burn the hell out of the hams on legs day. I use a lighter weight though, more reps, or i'd rip the hamstring right off I reckon ! lol

Yeah all good here m8, strength is rising slowly, which I am very pleased about. I'm in a good zone mentally , as I am loving training right now, can't get enough of it. My cardio isn't suffering either so looking forward to getting out on the bike once the snow buggers off. lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> That's good to hear. I find the hams burn like mental on anything heavy lifting involved. That's why I swear by yates deads , just to shins, to burn the hell out of the hams on legs day. I use a lighter weight though, more reps, or i'd rip the hamstring right off I reckon ! lol
> 
> Yeah all good here m8, strength is rising slowly, which I am very pleased about. I'm in a good zone mentally , as I am loving training right now, can't get enough of it. My cardio isn't suffering either so looking forward to getting out on the bike once the snow buggers off. lol


good to hear matey , keep slugging away .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend Ewen, get your onsie on and stay warm and safe in this poop weather......flol...and hugs to GT....x :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend Ewen, get your onsie on and stay warm and safe in this poop weather......flol...and hugs to GT....x :laugh:


haha onesie will go down well stood on the door tonight lol .

cheers and you


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see the back getting better and deads getting heavies for it,good job Ewen.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Morning U,

Hope all is well in the world of Strongman! Up to ought good this weekend?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Just the usual throwing drunks around and get my ass touched .

It's a hard life


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> Just the usual throwing drunks around and get my ass touched .
> 
> It's a hard life


Which blokes keep touching your ass? Ever thought about getting into training to put on some size, then they might leave you alone?!

Much scrapping last night?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Any trouble last night mate ? I had this weekend off (perks of being in charge :laugh


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no trouble last night , my boss said i scare the sh1t out of people by not saying anything so when i do speak i need to say please and thank you and be a little less scary .

think i`ll try `sorry sir/madam your not coming in now fcuk off quietly please thank you cnut`

think that sounds ok ?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> no trouble last night , my boss said i scare the sh1t out of people by not saying anything so when i do speak i need to say please and thank you and be a little less scary .
> 
> think i`ll try `sorry sir/madam your not coming in now fcuk off quietly please thank you cnut`
> 
> think that sounds ok ?


Yeah perfect mate, so much more professional.

Either that or "Fvck off fatty, no pigs allowed unless you give me a cheeky BJ", this can only be used on the women though. Your above line is better for the blokes.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Yeah perfect mate, so much more professional.
> 
> Either that or "Fvck off fatty, no pigs allowed unless you give me a cheeky BJ", this can only be used on the women though. Your above line is better for the blokes.


i actually growl at men .

and i wont say what i do to the women but lkets just say theres a reason for the `caution wet floor` signs :lol:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> i actually growl at men .
> 
> and i wont say what i do to the women but lkets just say theres a reason for the `caution wet floor` signs :lol:


Mate I got to say I don't approve of you boasting about punching birds in there ovaries to make them p1ss on the floor. Your mean!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Mate I got to say I don't approve of you boasting about punching birds in there ovaries to make them p1ss on the floor. Your mean!


i was called into the ladies toilets last night they said a guy had gone in and grabbed a bird , soon as i walked in i knew it was a wind up two birds stood their looking at me and im thinking `fcuk me who`s done that` i looked at one plain face then looked at the other she was smiling probably thinking `smell my turd bitch` :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> no trouble last night , my boss said i scare the sh1t out of people by not saying anything so when i do speak i need to say please and thank you and be a little less scary .
> 
> think i`ll try `sorry sir/madam your not coming in now fcuk off quietly please thank you cnut`
> 
> think that sounds ok ?


Haha im the quiet one as well mate ! Let the normal men do the talking then if they dont listen to them its my turn haha :innocent:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Haha im the quiet one as well mate ! Let the normal men do the talking then if they dont listen to them its my turn haha :innocent:


exactly mate , i like being blunt :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> exactly mate , i like being blunt :lol:


I prefer people who talk straight myself. I am a bit of a scaredy cat but I would prefer someone to tell me straight with the odd effing and stuff rather than be false.

Ewen, you stay as you are cos anything else is false.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

How's the training coming mate ? And how's the back holding up ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> How's the training coming mate ? And how's the back holding up ?


training has been hit and miss mate and back is ok though i tweaked it again log pressing on monday so will stick to bb ohp for a while .

in fact training update from yesterday to come .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

fridays session was squats went up to 140 lost energy/motivation called it a day .

today was shoulders and triceps .

log up to 115.

standing db press 40kg 3x6

tricep bench (from below lower chest/stomach area~) 100kg x8

dips at bw x5

tri pressdowns up to stack x10 .

at a loss with training probably due to my ears so hoping the specialist can sort me out on weds it`s only been on going since october really feel this is holding me back .


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

ewen said:


> fridays session was squats went up to 140 lost energy/motivation called it a day .
> 
> today was shoulders and triceps .
> 
> ...


Whats up with your ears ? Inner ear infection or something ? That would effect balance and bearings , can really mess you up m8, I had it a while ago, inner and outer infections in both ears, I couldn't walk.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Whats up with your ears ? Inner ear infection or something ? That would effect balance and bearings , can really mess you up m8, I had it a while ago, inner and outer infections in both ears, I couldn't walk.


not sure mate 3 docs say they fine so seeing specialist tomorrow hoping i will get an answer and cure .

its like water is stuck behind the drums been this way since october .


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

ewen said:


> not sure mate 3 docs say they fine so seeing specialist tomorrow hoping i will get an answer and cure .
> 
> its like water is stuck behind the drums been this way since october .


I dunno why I clicked like for that, cos it's not nice at all !

Does it effect your hearing ? Sounds like you may have had an infection in the inner ear and it didn't clear properly. When I had my problems with mine, I was sent to the specialists in the hospital, and because the infection burst the drums, she cleaned everything out behind it. My hearing came back quickly. I'd not be surprised if you got some kinda drops and it did a similar thing. Plus your job has you indoors with loud music too. Must be a right pain in the ar$e, because it almost like amplifies all the bass sounds.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I dunno why I clicked like for that, cos it's not nice at all !
> 
> Does it effect your hearing ? Sounds like you may have had an infection in the inner ear and it didn't clear properly. When I had my problems with mine, I was sent to the specialists in the hospital, and because the infection burst the drums, she cleaned everything out behind it. My hearing came back quickly. I'd not be surprised if you got some kinda drops and it did a similar thing. Plus your job has you indoors with loud music too. Must be a right pain in the ar$e, because it almost like amplifies all the bass sounds.


partially deaf and balance is an issue mate .

ive had tablets sprays and ear drops still not worked , will see what tomorrow brings


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hope the ears get sorted mate... course being partially deaf when the mrs is going on could be a bonus


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> hope the ears get sorted mate... course being partially deaf when the mrs is going on could be a bonus


after 3 months of me saying EH ? its made her think about what to say :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

ewen said:


> partially deaf and balance is an issue mate .
> 
> ive had tablets sprays and ear drops still not worked , will see what tomorrow brings


Yeah fingers crossed, maybe just a case of having to have the drum burst and then cleaned behind it, and let it heal.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> fridays session was squats went up to 140 lost energy/motivation called it a day .
> 
> today was shoulders and triceps .
> 
> ...


Ay,there is some rotten sh1t about buddy,i have had my infection 8 weeks now,feel much the same,realy de-motivates u a?

This year has seen Docs rammed out with odd-ball virus's and stuff,i blame all the Gingers myself,hope it sorts.Btw how is back now?(even though if you have a bug,it will feel worse!)Good luck mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Ay,there is some rotten sh1t about buddy,i have had my infection 8 weeks now,feel much the same,realy de-motivates u a?
> 
> This year has seen Docs rammed out with odd-ball virus's and stuff,i blame all the Gingers myself,hope it sorts.Btw how is back now?(even though if you have a bug,it will feel worse!)Good luck mate.


cheers tom .

gingers should be given mt2 at birth to make their hair dark :lol:

back is ok just gotta work on getting it stronger more deadlifting is the order i think .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> cheers tom .
> 
> gingers should be given mt2 at birth to make their hair dark :lol:
> 
> back is ok just gotta work on getting it stronger more deadlifting is the order i think .


You got me doing them now,1 st time from deck in 15 years ,just 5x5 speed ones though at ,,,,wait for it 150k,,,,pmsl,i am scared of hurting it again so will meter it on slow i tink,so bloody unflexible though,can only just reach the fooker,squats next once these are mastered.Gotta stretch arms back though as too stiff to do em at mo.

What you on 270 was it not?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> You got me doing them now,1 st time from deck in 15 years ,just 5x5 speed ones though at ,,,,wait for it 150k,,,,pmsl,i am scared of hurting it again so will meter it on slow i tink,so bloody unflexible though,can only just reach the fooker,squats next once these are mastered.Gotta stretch arms back though as too stiff to do em at mo.
> 
> What you on 270 was it not?


280 off the back of injury :lol:

i found my weak areas so gonna hit them hard and see how it goes , i think by not giving deadlifts as much effort as other lifts its let my back get worse im not suggesting its a cure but you might find they help .

hope your well anyway .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> 280 off the back of injury :lol:
> 
> i found my weak areas so gonna hit them hard and see how it goes , i think by not giving deadlifts as much effort as other lifts its let my back get worse im not suggesting its a cure but you might find they help .
> 
> hope your well anyway .


Much like you mate,fighting all ills like a warrior sipping N2o!

Roll on the summer i say,BBq's and sun,seems miles away,but we had it hot last April:thumb:

be lucky Ewen..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Much like you mate,fighting all ills like a warrior sipping N2o!
> 
> Roll on the summer i say,BBq's and sun,seems miles away,but we had it hot last April:thumb:
> 
> be lucky Ewen..


how about some o2 

View attachment 108578


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Ay,there is some rotten sh1t about buddy,i have had my infection 8 weeks now,feel much the same,realy de-motivates u a?
> 
> This year has seen Docs rammed out with odd-ball virus's and stuff,i blame all the Gingers myself,hope it sorts.Btw how is back now?(even though if you have a bug,it will feel worse!)Good luck mate.





ewen said:


> cheers tom .
> 
> gingers should be given mt2 at birth to make their hair dark :lol:
> 
> back is ok just gotta work on getting it stronger more deadlifting is the order i think .


Lol, you cvnts, lay off the gingers!! 

When did you get the 280kg above Ewen, recently?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

chilisi said:


> What contest have you entered in the body power mate?


Think he said this one mate, not 100% sure though...

http://whatson.london24.com/url/event/under-12'[email protected]/9001144706/6465124502/?dateCriteria=2&when=10/12/2012&till=&locationProvided=1&pageId=0&viewType=;&searchString=&searchLocation=&categoryId=&subCategoryId=&sortType=0&searchInDescription=false&showAllCategories=false&displayFutureEvents=true&displayFutureResultLink=false&townId=0&oldLocation=&searchType=1&pageSize=10&dayIncrement=&latitude=&&exactMatchVenues=false

He has good chance of top 3 finish I reckon...


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Probably in for a good chance if he can fit into a leotard.


He does all his training in a leotard anyway, massive guts look great in them or so he reckons... lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Im sure the frilly pink skirt would catch on atlas stones etc.


True mate, but the ballet shoes are very flat, great for Deadlifting in... then when he gets a new PB he can do a spinny thing (begins with a P, no idea how to spell it)


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning eweerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrn...have a hug ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((0)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Wednesday! whoop whoop...half way through the weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek...... :bounce: :bounce:

have a good 'un...xx


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

haha bastards :blink:

its the open strongman comp on the 17th at bodypower , only comp i think im doing this year but will see .

morning flubs .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You got me doing them now,1 st time from deck in 15 years ,just 5x5 speed ones though at ,,,,wait for it 150k,,,,pmsl,i am scared of hurting it again so will meter it on slow i tink,so bloody unflexible though,can only just reach the fooker,squats next once these are mastered.Gotta stretch arms back though as too stiff to do em at mo.
> 
> What you on 270 was it not?


 @biglbs terry Hollands just started using this cambered bar, it might be an idea for you if flexibility is your problem.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=TxhX3lQpGt8


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=65480" target="_blank">biglbs</a> terry Hollands just started using this cambered bar, it might be an idea for you if flexibility is your problem.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=TxhX3lQpGt8


Thanks Mike

Ewen this sweaty Ging is gonna need putting between us for a crush lesson,if we meet up there!He will look like that cvnt out of Roger Rabbit after....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> 280 off the back of injury :lol:
> 
> i found my weak areas so gonna hit them hard and see how it goes , i think by not giving deadlifts as much effort as other lifts its let my back get worse im not suggesting its a cure but you might find they help .
> 
> hope your well anyway .


280, nice lifting mate, I was stuck on 270 for a while before this cut. I'll be back


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> 280, nice lifting mate, I was stuck on 270 for a while before this cut. I'll be back


Cheers buddy , what's a cut


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hospital update .

seen a dr rai and fiona had a check of my passaaaaage  did some audio tests rammed a camera down my snot pipe and gave me a script for nasal drops :lol: as you can imagine im pleased with this lol not really , im due back in 2-3 months to have grommits fitted if no improvement .

training update .

deadlifts got to 220kg and pulled my right side inter costal only hurts when i breathe or move so thats not to bad lol

bought me an ab wheel which probably caused the above injury lol

did some pull downs as i only got 1 pull up then did some biceps .

top day all round and cracking start to the year :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> hospital update .
> 
> seen a dr rai and fiona had a check of my passaaaaage  did some audio tests rammed a camera down my snot pipe and gave me a script for nasal drops :lol: as you can imagine im pleased with this lol not really , im due back in 2-3 months to have grommits fitted if no improvement .
> 
> ...


Serves you right for using an girly ab wheel. I use a shield with a spear stuck through it myself:laugh:

Things can only get better mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Serves you right for using an girly ab wheel. I use a shield with a spear stuck through it myself:laugh:
> 
> Things can only get better mate


haha tbf i let the tyres down on it :blink:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

hummmm...cameras down your snot pipe.......eeeuuuwwwww....how awful...at xmas when I went into hospital the doctor had to stick his finger up my bum hole!!! i was so mortified I nearly broke his finger in half.....he was going "relax, relax"..... :cursing: :laugh:....cirucmstances weren't exactly right for relaxing I can tell you...I would have gladly swapped that for a camera down me snot pipe...hahahahaha.....

Happy Thursday Ewen...x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to my world:w00t:,happy new year! :lol:

We are just too big for ourselves,as a chinese therapist once told me laughing,about 10 years ago,,,,,cheak!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> hummmm...cameras down your snot pipe.......eeeuuuwwwww....how awful...at xmas when I went into hospital the doctor had to stick his finger up my bum hole!!! i was so mortified I nearly broke his finger in half.....he was going "relax, relax"..... :cursing: :laugh:....cirucmstances weren't exactly right for relaxing I can tell you...I would have gladly swapped that for a camera down me snot pipe...hahahahaha.....
> 
> Happy Thursday Ewen...x


Come on one up the bum,no harm done! mg:

One down the nose and up you throws....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> hummmm...cameras down your snot pipe.......eeeuuuwwwww....how awful...at xmas when I went into hospital the doctor had to stick his finger up my bum hole!!! i was so mortified I nearly broke his finger in half.....he was going "relax, relax"..... :cursing: :laugh:....cirucmstances weren't exactly right for relaxing I can tell you...I would have gladly swapped that for a camera down me snot pipe...hahahahaha.....
> 
> Happy Thursday Ewen...x


Haha , thought you only went in hospital for a throat infection. Lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Haha , thought you only went in hospital for a throat infection. Lol


I wish...suspected tumour/appendix...jurys still out.....have to go back for some tests....can't wait....the thought of yet another gloved finger up my bum hole is making me cross my legs, sow 'em together and embalm myself from the waist down in cling film....:laugh: although i do believe some people would pay good money for that :blink:

hee heee...sorry Ewen...It's thursday...i'm trying humour again...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy Friday Ewerrrrrrrrn......whoop whoop... :bounce: Hope you're okay, and got some good plans for the weekend...hugs to GT....wishing you both well...x


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Serves you right for using an girly ab wheel. I use a shield with a spear stuck through it myself:laugh:
> 
> Things can only get better mate


x2

My thoughts exactly...

Day by day Ewen is trying to take Dutch Scott's spot on UKM...

Ab Roller, Cardio, DB Kickbacks, Ballet shoes and even talk of moisturising on one page of this journal...

@ewen ... come back to us mate!!!!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

ewen said:


> hospital update .
> 
> seen a dr rai and fiona had a check of my passaaaaage  did some audio tests rammed a camera down my snot pipe and gave me a script for nasal drops :lol: as you can imagine im pleased with this lol not really , im due back in 2-3 months to have grommits fitted if no improvement .
> 
> ...


Found an ab wheel in my gym last week and have started using it. Jesus, it's hard. Take no notice of @Mingster he just gets annoyed because they crumble underneath him


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Found an ab wheel in my gym last week and have started using it. Jesus, it's hard. Take no notice of @Mingster he just gets annoyed because they crumble underneath him


Wagon Wheels are more my thing:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Found an ab wheel in my gym last week and have started using it. Jesus, it's hard. Take no notice of @Mingster he just gets annoyed because they crumble underneath him


ming has to use an old mill wheel matches his beard colour (dark bits but mostly chalky white )


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Costs a fortune for highlights like those:whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hey bro how you doing mate ?? you working the doors tonight pal ?? there will be some perky nipples about i bet.. and thats just the other doormen lol X


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> hey bro how you doing mate ?? you working the doors tonight pal ?? there will be some perky nipples about i bet.. and thats just the other doormen lol X


all good ta hope your well .

yeah i`ll be throwing drunkards around though i say that its pretty quiet really or atleast for me it is the other guys get the macho bs that drinking to excess brings .

i had an irish lass telling me how filthy she was even asked me to cum on her face .

as far as dream jobs go i doubt i could do better than door work :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> i had an irish lass telling me how filthy she was even asked me to cum on her face .


Morning mate,

Any jobs going at your place 

I ordered those Adidas lifting shoes you advised, got some nose tork and also liquid chalk from Strength Shop so going all out on squats tomorrow. I'll look like one of those fellas "All the gear, no fkin idea" I reckon!!

How's things?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Ewen....that lady sounds disgraceful, she said that in public? Goodness me! Time and place methinks...tsk...tsk....

Have a great Sunday....


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> x2
> 
> My thoughts exactly...
> 
> ...


I seem to remember the boxing match never materialised? Hmmm strange that!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> I seem to remember the boxing match never materialised? Hmmm strange that!


LMAO, good stirring mike!!! Lets keep the momentum up...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate,
> 
> Any jobs going at your place
> 
> ...


all good ta buddy hope your well .

the nose tork is super strong made my eyes water first time i used it :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> I seem to remember the boxing match never materialised? Hmmm strange that!


im always up for a laugh shame he moved to manchester


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

How's it all going boss ? All good on the training front ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> How's it all going boss ? All good on the training front ?


alright monkey , yeah its not bad i suppose matey , training is slow but steady .

hows things with you ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

ewen said:


> alright monkey , yeah its not bad i suppose matey , training is slow but steady .
> 
> hows things with you ?


Ah I feel great m8. Training going on nicely, I feel alive and just in a good place right now  When does your main prep start for the comp in May m8 ? You change anything as it gets nearer or you just keep the training the same ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Ah I feel great m8. Training going on nicely, I feel alive and just in a good place right now  When does your main prep start for the comp in May m8 ? You change anything as it gets nearer or you just keep the training the same ?


good to hear mate .

yeah event work is due to go in when it warms up a bit and as of tonight chopping a few bits around nothing major really though .


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

ewen said:


> good to hear mate .
> 
> yeah event work is due to go in when it warms up a bit and as of tonight chopping a few bits around nothing major really though .


Good man, well if you need owt you know where to find me  Gonna be a good day on the 18th, can feel it in my bones.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Good man, well if you need owt you know where to find me  Gonna be a good day on the 18th, can feel it in my bones.


cheers buddy i`ll be hitting you up shortly .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Hows the deadlifting coming along mate ? Is your super dose course working :laugh:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Ewen - Just popping in to say hiya :thumb:

Honestly, girls today - I never thought I was prudish, but feck me - talk about ahem - forward. Still, I bet it is a good ego boost 

Happy training x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> Hi Ewen - Just popping in to say hiya :thumb:
> 
> Honestly, girls today - I never thought I was prudish, but feck me - talk about ahem - forward. Still, I bet it is a good ego boost
> 
> Happy training x


thanks hope your well jo .

it just proves that alcohol gets ugly guys like me laid :lol: :thumb:



jon-kent said:


> Hows the deadlifting coming along mate ? Is your super dose course working :laugh:


still early days mate so time will tell , deads are crap still so working on weak areas for the forseeable :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You'll do it mate. I have every faith in you:thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

You will make odin proud mate !!

I'll buy you a buffalo burger at bodypower after haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> You'll do it mate. I have every faith in you:thumbup1:


cheers ming :beer:



jon-kent said:


> You will make odin proud mate !!
> 
> I'll buy you a buffalo burger at bodypower after haha


its a date :laugh:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> cheers ming :beer:
> 
> its a date :laugh:


Don't let those vixen's on a weekend drain your Viking Power mate. At least not all of it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Don't let those vixen's on a weekend drain your Viking Power mate. At least not all of it


i always feel like im all cannon and no wheels on a sunday :lol:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Ewen Van Damme,

What's happening bruiser?

Any fighting? Any Squatting a semi detached house? Anything else of interest?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Ewen Van Damme,
> 
> What's happening bruiser?
> 
> Any fighting? Any Squatting a semi detached house? Anything else of interest?


how about this lol first time I've incline benched in a good 8 months and did 120 x 6 most I've ever done was 90 for 6 :lol:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> how about this lol first time I've incline benched in a good 8 months and did 120 x 6 most I've ever done was 90 for 6 :lol:


Good work, just earnt yourself some BB wannabe reps, you can use them to purchase a posing pouch if you get enough!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Good work, just earnt yourself some BB wannabe reps, you can use them to purchase a posing pouch if you get enough!


Or a bum bag !


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Or a bum bag !


He's hoping to earn enough for both, then he can wear it on the doors of the clubs he bounces at!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sweat said:


> He's hoping to earn enough for both, then he can wear it on the doors of the clubs he bounces at!


Nothing says respect and fear me more than a bum bag teamed with posing trunks !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> I buddy, I hope all is well.
> 
> Do you take anything for joint support, doing all the heavy lifting you do?


all good ta matey hope your well .

no i dont but after a long hard think ive come up with a plan i need to stick to as im feeling broken


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Animal flex is good for your joints ! Im just sh1t at remembering to take it lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Im the same. Funny how I don't forget to take AAS orals though


Haha yeah ive got joint stuff and multi vits i always forget about but im alright taking my t3 and dnp :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol yeah 2 tubs of glucosmine in my cuboard i need 3 tabs a day but always take my 10 dbol a day lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

You tried that Cissus for joints ? Apparantly can help with tendons too.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You tried that Cissus for joints ? Apparantly can help with tendons too.


yeah mate i have , i use hgh so maybe i need to up my vit stack as well make sure every thing is tip top .


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah can't hurt to pile in the support stuff


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fcuking hell mate ! You practising your posing haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

chilisi said:


> I feel sick


I know mate haha, he's posted worse though lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

chilisi said:


> To be fair, I wouldn't say it to his face though


Scared of the rape ?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flipping heck Ewen - just seen your new avi......... :w00t: I can see you are the shy and retiring type.....  x


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

for joint and soft tissue you can beat cissus mixed with glucosamine/chondroitin, msm and fish oils... use them every day morning and night and so far *touches wood* I am doing alright...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

If you look carefuly you can see the poor budgie fleeing for its life....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

trained yesterday (monday)

didnt really feel it hurt my knee push pressing did a few strict reps for 3 sets .

standing db press both together 1x6 @40kg 1x3 @40kg

incline bench

60x12

100x10

120x6

dips 3 x10

tricep press downs 3 sets cant remember numbers x12 reps .

hypers and ab wheel to finish .

going to get some rep work in on weak areas as i feel top heavy so need to bring legs and lower back up further .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> When you do standing dumbell press mate, do you do one side then another or alternate?


i rotate every few weeks , im currently doing both together , always rubber or metal on delts through to lock out none of this weak bb sh1t where the hands are inline with eyes .


----------



## Gallagher (Jan 27, 2013)

Jesus christ u made sum serious gains there felka cracking job !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Gallagher said:


> Jesus christ u made sum serious gains there felka cracking job !!!


cheers buddy only 3-4 stone to go before i hit double bodyweight .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Ok thanks mate. I might try these Friday. Hopefully they won't aggravate my Tendonitis as much as barbell presses.


do you do skull crushers or a similar move ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> No mate, lately I've been concentrating on bench, shoulder press, squats and deads.
> 
> But.... I have been partial to cable tricep push downs in the past.


press downs and skull crushers are a bastard for elbows .


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

ewen said:


> Cheers buddy , what's a cut


I might start strongman, I fcuking hate dieting!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

chilisi said:


> That's why I switched over!? Plus I've never been a strong bodybuilder.
> 
> But it has its downsides...... Before Christmas I was blasting AAS, hitting the strength training hard. Gaining very well..... I'd have things like brioche and ice cream for an "afternoon snack " to fuel my heavy workouts. Now im trying to cut to burn off all the fat I put on?!


I think I'm just looking for an excuse to get big by eating pizza and burgers with my ****ty metabolism... Doubt I'd suit strongman though, I can join my thumb and pinky around my wrist (bad genetics) haha


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Sounds like you should join the X-men
> 
> I did let my hair down for once and just ate, which was great. Having all carbs, not just the boring ones.
> 
> Next time I will run t3 or maybe DNP incase I get sloppy.


Dnp tempts me because I know I'll have to be strict or die! Haha


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> I might start strongman, I fcuking hate dieting!


So tempting isn't it mate!!! Eat what the fook you want!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Evening Big U!!

Hope your grand mate!

Moved off the little plastic weights in the female area yet?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Sweat said:


> So tempting isn't it mate!!! Eat what the fook you want!!


10 egg omelettes, dominos, Burger King and still "on course" to the goal...


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> 10 egg omelettes, dominos, Burger King and still "on course" to the goal...


Missed off the haribo's mate...

LMAO.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Missed off the haribo's mate...
> 
> LMAO.


Where do I sign??


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> Where do I sign??


www.fattystrongmendieting.com/liftlikeatruck mate

You'll need to grow a beard before being allowed to join though... pre-requisite I think...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Too be honest, I don't really do them anymore. It's since I've been doing the heavy lifting and hitting the punch bag.
> 
> When I throw a hook I can feel it, and it throbs later that day. I think it's a combination of both. And when I do bench, the first rep is stiff and painful then it eases off.
> 
> But the pain that effects me when doing shoulder press is in my shoulder/chest tendon


you could try very high rep work @biglbs swears by very high reps to starve tendons of oxygen forcing them to grow and thats probably the reasoning why GVT is used by off season powerlifters .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

in all fairness to my style of training and diet ive got a decent shape to me :lol:

except my massive belly :scared:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> in all fairness to my style of training and diet ive got a decent shape to me :lol:
> 
> except my massive belly :scared:


Your belly is not that big mate...

When you compare it to your ego...

LMAO... Bodybuilder EWEN!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Your belly is not that big mate...
> 
> When you compare it to your ego...
> 
> LMAO... Bodybuilder EWEN!!!!


i wonder how much slin i can pump in my ego errr i mean belly :stuart:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> i wonder how much slin i can pump in my ego errr i mean belly :stuart:


LMAO!

You on slin at the moment? Once I done this cut I think i'll have a go at it.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Your not exceptionally lean, but your definitely not I. Bad shape for your diet and sport.
> 
> Good going. Nice cheeks by the way.


Oh ffs, don't be boosting his ego more mate, he'll keep the ass shot Avi for ages now!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Your not exceptionally lean, but your definitely not I. Bad shape for your diet and sport.
> 
> Good going. Nice cheeks by the way.


nah im probably high teens in bf% .

thanks :clap:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> LMAO!
> 
> You on slin at the moment? Once I done this cut I think i'll have a go at it.


yeah mate , i wouldnt bother running slin if your bothered about fat as you need to give it 100% imo .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> LMAO!
> 
> You on slin at the moment? Once I done this cut I think i'll have a go at it.


yeah mate , i wouldnt bother running slin if your bothered about fat as you need to give it 100% imo .


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> nah im *probably high teens* in bf% .
> 
> thanks :clap:


Thought you only went after low teens mate...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Thought you only went after low teens mate...


i`ll do the jokes mate , yours are shockingly shit .


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> i`ll do the jokes mate , yours are shockingly shit .


fair point!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> His a55 is strong, he can show how he wants
> 
> Like me! My ar6e is pretty decent but the test of me is hanging.


haha living in the fortress of solitude has that effect mate .

i might be joining you on higher rep work aswell , seems i need to make my legs bigger and hips stronger so deciding on how to train at mo .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> I've done 8-10 plus for years, and I'm a weak. Big at times but not strong.
> 
> Do you shave your ar5e?


im talking 30+ rep sets , i used to do 70 rep sets with 180kg on leg press and my legs grew loads .

haha no i dont my wife does though :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Eating for strength isn't as easy as it sounds. I'll have to force down another ice cream shake before bed time and I've barely digested the plate of Cornish Pasties I had earlier:no:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> you could try very high rep work @biglbs swears by very high reps to starve tendons of oxygen forcing them to grow and thats probably the reasoning why GVT is used by off season powerlifters .


Yes i do like to phase some high rep sessions in, normaly just before i start to raise the Lbs,i find it realy does limit pulls and tendon/insert problems,in fact Ewen thank you for the reminder i need to be thinking this way about now for a few weeks,mixing it up a bit for just that reason,after all we all know muscles get stronger far faster than a wee tendons,,,,,,,mmmm.I train fairly heavy and hand on heart(tempting fate or what?)have had no nasty niggles since i tried a behind the neck press that caused a tendon to slip ,was fixed(had it have been left it would have caused an impingement in shoulder) and now 100%,but that was my fault for doing a movement that i am not suited to :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Eating for strength isn't as easy as it sounds. I'll have to force down another ice cream shake before bed time and I've barely digested the plate of Cornish Pasties I had earlier:no:


i eat in sets lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Eating for strength isn't as easy as it sounds. I'll have to force down another ice cream shake before bed time and I've barely digested the plate of Cornish Pasties I had earlier:no:


Bleuuuurrrrgh even thinking about eating stuff like that makes me feel green at the gills....I can't eat lots in the evening at all, just lays on my stomach like a stone....just about managed one bison burger and some broccoli last night..lol...

morning Ewen...hope your day is good....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Bleuuuurrrrgh even thinking about eating stuff like that makes me feel green at the gills....I can't eat lots in the evening at all, just lays on my stomach like a stone....just about managed one bison burger and some broccoli last night..lol...
> 
> morning Ewen...hope your day is good....


I tend to eat lighter in the evening now .... usually chicken and some veg (asparagus tonight ... it was on the reduced shelf in Tesco's  ) But you know the old proverb Breakfast like a King , lunch like a prince and dine like a pauper ... There is some truth in it!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've had a full English breakfast every day this week and my strength has gone up nicely To use calories you have to consume calories...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im a big fan of the saying to get big you need to eat big and lift big , it sits well with me , if you look around this forum you see guys on lean bulks with bodies of 12 year olds granted they have abs but fat birds have big tits , mean while i double my bodyweight and lift twice as much haha


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> im a big fan of the saying to get big you need to eat big and lift big , it sits well with me , if you look around this forum you see guys on lean bulks with bodies of 12 year olds granted they have abs but fat birds have big tits , mean while i double my bodyweight and lift twice as much haha


This is the bottom line^^^^

There's no way I could be squatting 3 times a week whilst eating Ryvita and rice cakes. I need fuel


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> This is the bottom line^^^^
> 
> There's no way I could be squatting 3 times a week whilst eating Ryvita and rice cakes. I need fuel


and considering you eat a fry up a day rather than 8 grains of cooked rice and a broiled chicken breast weighing precisely 238.9998g your in better shape than the breadcrumb eaters .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Bleuuuurrrrgh even thinking about eating stuff like that makes me feel green at the gills....I can't eat lots in the evening at all, just lays on my stomach like a stone....just about managed one bison burger and some broccoli last night..lol...
> 
> morning Ewen...hope your day is good....


Wtf you doing up at 03.42?

Is that moon getting you

Hi Ewen aned everyone else,My saying is 'You cannot build a battleship without steel.'


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mingster said:


> This is the bottom line^^^^
> 
> There's no way I could be squatting 3 times a week whilst eating Ryvita and rice cakes. I need fuel


Your back must be far better?Nice one..


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> and considering you eat a fry up a day rather than 8 grains of cooked rice and a broiled chicken breast weighing precisely 238.9998g your in better shape than the breadcrumb eaters .


Eating clean is hugely over-rated imo. Yes, you do have to eat some good stuff and get your proteins, fats and carbs in, but a 70% clean/30% tasty ratio still gives you plenty of muscle growth. Muscle growth gives you abs. Abs make you look like you eat clean. Simple and it works

No sane person can eat 5000 cals plus of clean food day in and day out for any length of time. And we all know that a good diet is a one that you can maintain consistently...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Your back must be far better?Nice one..


Cheers mate

Yes, it's not too bad at the minute. Fingers crossed Still not risking deads though...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Yes, it's not too bad at the minute. Fingers crossed Still not risking deads though...


That may be pushing it i recon.

I will have a look in yours to see what your doing,still trying to get my arms back far enough to squat,think i may get Mrs to jump on my back when wedged somewhere to bend them back like stretch armstrong.

Good to see your back better though.Ewen how is yours now?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mine is still hurting but getting better thanks , a revised training scheme will see it 100% soon enough .


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> im a big fan of the saying to get big you need to eat big and lift big , it sits well with me , if you look around this forum you see guys on lean bulks with bodies of 12 year olds granted they have abs but fat birds have big tits , mean while i double my bodyweight and lift twice as much haha


eat big to get big, i had a rant this morning on another thread about 'lean gains' what a load of bollox, im off to the fish and chip shop lol dinner time


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

zack amin said:


> eat big to get big, i had a rant this morning on another thread about 'lean gains' what a load of bollox, im off to the fish and chip shop lol dinner time


I'm off for a lunchtime special Chinese lol. Catch you all later


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

zack amin said:


> eat big to get big, i had a rant this morning on another thread about 'lean gains' what a load of bollox, im off to the fish and chip shop lol dinner time


exactly , ive not seen a pro bber not bloated off season lol

cnuts im off to chippy aswell


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> exactly , ive not seen a pro bber not bloated off season lol
> 
> cnuts im off to chippy aswell


fave dinner time meal, i swear i put his kids through college,


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> exactly , ive not seen a pro bber not bloated off season lol
> 
> cnuts im off to chippy aswell


i will go stand by chippy door and smell the goodness


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh fk off you lot with your chips !!!!!! I got a can of tuna here n a fork !!! :lol: I keep eating like this, i'll end up smelling like Whitby fish market.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Oh fk off you lot with your chips !!!!!! I got a can of tuna here n a fork !!! :lol: I keep eating like this, i'll end up smelling like Whitby fish market.


you do know tuna is the worst protein source to eat dont you :whistling:

cod is far better plus a coating of batter a serving of chips with a dash of salt and vinegar


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah but it's easy and comes in a can ! lol I walked past the chippy earlier too. I always look in and think mmmmmmm food poisoning. Our chippy is a bit dirty.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Ewen, happy weekend to ya and hugs to GT...

lolling hard at the teasing...fish and chips....I love 'em....chips butties...phwoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrr....heaven!

Take care.....xx


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yeah but it's easy and comes in a can ! lol I walked past the chippy earlier too. I always look in and think mmmmmmm food poisoning. Our chippy is a bit dirty.


dirty chips are the best


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> you do know tuna is the worst protein source to eat dont you :whistling:
> 
> cod is far better plus a coating of batter a serving of chips with a dash of salt and vinegar


And i fooked up,Mrs and Mia had it,i had bloody chicken pmsl


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Ewen, hope you have a great week, warmest wishes to GT too....x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

trained friday just gone .

did some leg rehab stuff all light nothing but machines and forgotten what i did .

trained today .

ohp bb

strict 60x10 80x6 80x10 100x2

push press 120 x1

strict 100x1 60x6

standing db double arm 40x6 40x4

flat bench 100x20 100x20

bw dips 3x10 1xF

tricep pressdowns 3x12 half stack V bar

ab wheel from knees 2x10

captains chair 2x10

done .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strong pressing mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> strong pressing mate


cheers buddy , had more in there and back was feeling good but im backing it off a little , ive got a comp to win


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> cheers buddy , had more in there and back was feeling good but im backing it off a little , ive got a comp to win


whens your next comp buddy??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> whens your next comp buddy??


may 18th bodypower .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Eating clean is hugely over-rated imo. Yes, you do have to eat some good stuff and get your proteins, fats and carbs in, but a 70% clean/30% tasty ratio still gives you plenty of muscle growth. Muscle growth gives you abs. Abs make you look like you eat clean. Simple and it works
> 
> No sane person can eat 5000 cals plus of clean food day in and day out for any length of time. And we all know that a good diet is a one that you can maintain consistently...


So true, this is where a lot of bollocks flys about this forum, many strongmen arn't all that fat thesedays either tbh, if u know where to eat the nice **** dirty foods where they'll get used, imo u can still get bigger, stronger and maintain a good physiques.

I always think if u train hard with volume then a lot is water from food anyway, imo unless prone to it, its hard to get fat for a 4 times a week gym goer.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey Ewen are you ok mate , hows your back are you feeling like you can start smashing it again bro ???

hoping to get to bodypower will be good to shake your hand and see your c0ck in the flesh pmsl


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Hey Ewen are you ok mate , hows your back are you feeling like you can start smashing it again bro ???
> 
> hoping to get to bodypower will be good to shake your hand and see your c0ck in the flesh pmsl


haha nearly choked on my jaffa cakes lol

back is not to bad ta feelings of death and killing people are rising again so its looking good for lifting heavy sh1t .

hope your well


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> haha nearly choked on my jaffa cakes lol
> 
> back is not to bad ta feelings of death and killing people are rising again so its looking good for lifting heavy sh1t .
> 
> hope your well


im ok mate feeling a little under weather at minute nothing bad just not 100 %.. but im still working my way to greatness.. or at least normalness haha !!

good work mate keep it up pal you will be raping pilaging and eating corpses of lesser beings soon enough :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

Ah Jaffa cakes, the fuel of all good weight lifters


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

going well Ewen mate... I am hoping to be at bp this year helping at the powerlifting...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> going well Ewen mate... I am hoping to be at bp this year helping at the powerlifting...


cheers mate .

i`ll pop over for a coffee and cake and give you a the bearded nod


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Speaking of tea,we are moving our caravan to Brands Hatch area April time ,will get to train one day if you like


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Speaking of tea,we are moving our caravan to Brands Hatch area April time ,will get to train one day if you like


yeah that be good matey :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> yeah that be good matey :thumbup1:


I have never been to Mom ,so that is a cert mate,long as you don't ruin me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I have never been to Mom ,so that is a cert mate,long as you don't ruin me


haha you be fine


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

trained lastnight 

back day , ive dropped deadlift to leg day as thats where it should be really .

facepulls 3x20 light

lat pulldowns 85kg 4x12

shrugs 100 x 12 140 x12 140x12

machine rows wide grip 60 plus machine 4x12

hypers 3x10 with 5kg kb held infront of head not at chest 

preacher curls x2

rope curls x3

captains chair 3x10 .

done .

will be hitting back hard for reps from now on , legs tomorrow will have hips in as this is a weak point so block pulls .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> trained lastnight
> 
> back day , ive dropped deadlift to leg day as thats where it should be really .
> 
> ...


So when's your bodybuilding comp then?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> So when's your bodybuilding comp then?


Told you before I'm not sending you pics of me in a thong


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well Ewerrrrrrrn....having seen your bottom (errrmmm not in real life I hasten to say)....methinks you don't need the thong.....hahahahaa.....errrrmm....cough....from the back...of course you would prolly need one for the front....a massive one of course.... :whistling:

Happy weekend Ewen...and hugs to GT...xx....one each...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Well Ewerrrrrrrn....having seen your bottom (errrmmm not in real life I hasten to say)....methinks you don't need the thong.....hahahahaa.....errrrmm....cough....from the back...of course you would prolly need one for the front....a massive one of course.... :whistling:
> 
> Happy weekend Ewen...and hugs to GT...xx....one each...


haha  is that the flubs way of asking for a peek :devil2:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha  is that the [Redacted] way of asking for a peek :devil2:




Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo............

eeek.....eeeeeeek......eeeeeeeek...........:laugh:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Evening U,

I keep joking about it but the more I do the more you train towards BBing, like Mike highlighted above...

Admit it, your not doing Strongman at Bodypower but planning to enter a Fitness Model Photoshoot...


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

How's it going big man ? Feeling good ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> How's it going big man ? Feeling good ?


Alright monkey , got myself a cold at mo


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

ewen said:


> Alright monkey , got myself a cold at mo


Well that ain't good  Get the vit C in. I managed to pick up a cold like thingy last week, but shook it off over the weekend (touch wood) Just cain the vit c, n shovel in the food  n sit down n put ya feet up ! No training til ya better


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Morning matey,

You have been quiet so I'm guessing you must be struggling to shake off the cold. Any training?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrnnnnnninnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng Ewerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrn.....

Hope that darn cold is buggering orrrrf! Take care big man..have a hug (((((((((((o)))))))))))

:bounce:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Morning matey,
> 
> You have been quiet so I'm guessing you must be struggling to shake off the cold. Any training?


alright matey , see your doing well fella , looking good .

im a tad under the weather no training , was at the hospital yesterday for my sleep apnea will be getting a new machine as the one i have isnt doing its job so im constantly tired again , hearing is worse due to this cold so not sure what the future holds also back is not happy im having to think hard about training and if i can carry on with strength training and strongman , bodybuilding may well become my goal .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> alright matey , see your doing well fella , looking good .
> 
> im a tad under the weather no training , was at the hospital yesterday for my sleep apnea will be getting a new machine as the one i have isnt doing its job so im constantly tired again , hearing is worse due to this cold so not sure what the future holds also back is not happy im having to think hard about training and if i can carry on with strength training and strongman , bodybuilding may well become my goal .


Thanks mate, all going well.

Probably feels worse than it actually is, rest up, get body/health sorted and then make decisions I suppose. JW is the man to talk about WRT sleep apnea, he used to suffer terribly but then got a CPAP machine and it helped loads.

Hope you heal up etc, stay strong!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, all going well.
> 
> Probably feels worse than it actually is, rest up, get body/health sorted and then make decisions I suppose. JW is the man to talk about WRT sleep apnea, he used to suffer terribly but then got a CPAP machine and it helped loads.
> 
> Hope you heal up etc, stay strong!!!


i have a cpap had it around 14 months now , this one starts at 4bar upto 20 bar of pressure so they are giving me a newer one thats starts at 20 and goes to 40bar , i know a couple people that have had ops done so i`ll ask for this if the new machine is no good .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> i have a cpap had it around 14 months now , this one starts at 4bar upto 20 bar of pressure so they are giving me a newer one thats starts at 20 and goes to 40bar , i know a couple people that have had ops done so i`ll ask for this if the new machine is no good .


Wow, sounds pretty serious then, hope the new machine sorts it, nothing worse than being tired, I am like a bear with a sore head when tired, kicking the missus and kids 

Back issue seems to be lingering too. I thought this was sorted? What bed have you got? Ortho?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Wow, sounds pretty serious then, hope the new machine sorts it, nothing worse than being tired, I am like a bear with a sore head when tired, kicking the missus and kids
> 
> Back issue seems to be lingering too. I thought this was sorted? What bed have you got? Ortho?


i have severe sleep apnea mate , during the test i woke up every 7 secs so never got to REM 

yeah back was 90% better but not sure whats gone wrong just have constant pain in the lower back hip area i have a plan of squatting 6 days a week to fix the issue lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> i have a plan of squatting 6 days a week to fix the issue lol


Haahaa, quality, let me know how it goes


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> i have a cpap had it around 14 months now , this one starts at 4bar upto 20 bar of pressure so they are giving me a newer one thats starts at 20 and goes to 40bar , i know a couple people that have had ops done so i`ll ask for this if the new machine is no good .


Fook me Ewen.that would be more psi than most petrol station air line FFs ,it will blow your head clean off,like a magnum 45!

Can see it now,

'This pump has 40psi,the most powerful pump in the world.

Running on full boost it could take your head clean off,

Gotta ask yourself a question ,did ya sleep well,........well did ya punk?'


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Fook me Ewen.that would be more psi than most petrol station air line FFs ,it will blow your head clean off,like a magnum 45!
> 
> Can see it now,
> 
> ...


i might get a in car converter and hook it up to my air intake lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

*Day 1 *

Front Squats to max single, then back off sets of between 2 - 10 reps up to a max of 50 reps total with a minimum of 3 sets of 2.

ohp BB (push pressing) - to max single, then back off sets of between 2 - 10 reps up to a max of 50 reps total with a minimum of 3 sets of 2.

dips - discretion - for shoulder girdle health, so reps between 5-10

*Day 2*

Back Squats to max single, then back off sets of between 2 - 10 reps up to a max of 50 reps total with a minimum of 3 sets of 2.

Deads Doubles or triples for speed, 60 -85% of max (depending on back health)

pulls/chins - discretion - for shoulder girdle health, so reps between 5-10

*Day 3*

Front Squats to max single, then back off sets of between 2 - 10 reps up to a max of 50 reps total with a minimum of 3 sets of 2.

ohp log (push pressing) - to max single, then back off sets of between 2 - 10 reps up to a max of 50 reps total with a minimum of 3 sets of 2.

dips - discretion - for shoulder girdle health, so reps between 5-10

*Day 4*

back Squats - to max single, then back off sets of between 2 - 10 reps up to a max of 50 reps total with a minimum of 3 sets of 2

Deads - Doubles or triples for speed, 60 - 85% of max (depending on back health)

pulls/chins - discretion - for shoulder girdle health, so reps between 5-10

*
Day 5*

front Squats - to max single, then back off sets of between 2 - 10 reps up to a max of 50 reps total with a minimum of 3 sets of 2

ohp BB (push pressing) - to max single, then back off sets of between 2 - 10 reps up to a max of 50 reps total with a minimum of 3 sets of 2.

Rear Flyes - discretion - for shoulder girdle health, so reps between 5-10

*Day 6*

back Squats - to max single, then back off sets of between 2 - 10 reps up to a max of 50 reps total with a minimum of 3 sets of 2.

Deads - Doubles or triples for speed, 60 - 85% of max (depending on back health)

Rows Barbell or Dumbell (depending on back health) - discretion - for shoulder girdle health, so reps between 5-10

will be doing the min back off sets to start , max lift is of that day so if i can only squat 100kg that day thats my days max .

i like the set up of this though 6 days will be tough but i`ll start with 3 days then up it a day every few weeks then when im doing 6 days i`ll up back off sets .


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

I had to look up Sleep Apnea , jesus man, that's some scary sh!t right there.

How long you had that ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I had to look up Sleep Apnea , jesus man, that's some scary sh!t right there.
> 
> How long you had that ?


yeah its not good mate .

had a couple years got so bad i fell asleep standing up not good hitting the floor lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dont it make you want to lose the weight bro and try to eliviate the problem ??? as surely with the plan you had in mind about getting bigger and bigger its going to get worse and worse ??


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

Bloody hell man. Hope this new machine works !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> dont it make you want to lose the weight bro and try to eliviate the problem ??? as surely with the plan you had in mind about getting bigger and bigger its going to get worse and worse ??


honestly no but i think i should drop some bf% i might run dnp for 4 weeks until this cold goes then i`ll re evaluate from there i think .


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

When was the last time you had a full nights kip ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> When was the last time you had a full nights kip ?


probably when i was a heavy drinker haha i do sleep but my brain never fully sleeps lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Wishing you all the best with all this Ewen mate:thumbup1: Been going on for a good while now hasn't it. Fingers crossed a solution is found.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Wishing you all the best with all this Ewen mate:thumbup1: Been going on for a good while now hasn't it. Fingers crossed a solution is found.


cheers mate , its bugging me big time to the point reading journals is like rubbing salt in wounds pi55ed right off with it all , ive been giving serious thought to stopping strength training altogether and been reading up on how to move forward , think i have a plan so will see .

between my back my knee hearing and this cold bodypower comp is uncertain at mo i need to do whats best whatever that is lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> probably when i was a heavy drinker haha i do sleep but my brain never fully sleeps lol


Fk me, you must be wired ! I have to get the minimum of 6 hours undisturbed or I go mental.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Fk me, you must be wired ! I have to get the minimum of 6 hours undisturbed or I go mental.


yeah its not fun mate .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> cheers mate , its bugging me big time to the point reading journals is like rubbing salt in wounds pi55ed right off with it all , ive been giving serious thought to stopping strength training altogether and been reading up on how to move forward , think i have a plan so will see .
> 
> between my back my knee hearing and this cold bodypower comp is uncertain at mo i need to do whats best whatever that is lol


I know the place you are in mate, and it's a thing we all deal with in our own way so i can't tell you what to do.

What I will say is that I was in a similar place around the time I gave up competing back in the 90's and again when I bust my discs around 5 years ago now. Both times I thought that was it. I didn't actually train for 3 years after giving up the comps. On both occasions time, and improved health and mental state, eventually gave me the strength to return to lifting.

What I am saying is never say never. Always keep your options open. A break may be what you need right now. Or even worse, turning to bodybuildingmg: Or maybe you will find another passion that will change the direction of your life entirely. Time will give you the perspective to make these decisions. We all know you as a competitor Ewen, and a fighter, so whatever course you choose you will succeed in:thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I know the place you are in mate, and it's a thing we all deal with in our own way so i can't tell you what to do.
> 
> What I will say is that I was in a similar place around the time I gave up competing back in the 90's and again when I bust my discs around 5 years ago now. Both times I thought that was it. I didn't actually train for 3 years after giving up the comps. On both occasions time, and improved health and mental state, eventually gave me the strength to return to lifting.
> 
> What I am saying is never say never. Always keep your options open. A break may be what you need right now. Or even worse, turning to bodybuildingmg: Or maybe you will find another passion that will change the direction of your life entirely. Time will give you the perspective to make these decisions. We all know you as a competitor Ewen, and a fighter, so whatever course you choose you will succeed in:thumbup1:


thanks ming , oddly i feel compelled to squat now :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> thanks ming , oddly i feel compelled to squat now :thumbup1:


LOL. I spent the three years away from training having sex with as many ladies as possible

Don't go down that road Ewen. It's not as much fun as it sounds:whistling:

:laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

This may sound odd mate,but have you tried proper anti acid meds,i am just recovering from 12 weeks of illness,the cause after ,turning blue/heart scans /bloods/consultants,is just major acid reflux(the valve at top of stomach)through heavy training you weaken it and at night it leaks,burning throat and in my case lungs.I had a virus that started it off and seemed to not move it at all.

Now you say,"but i have apnia",well mate,this can cause it,it did with me,i was sleeping and waking hundreds of times per night,you give up about 2 or 3 am don't you?

then fall off the chair!

again and again,even spill food/drink.

I took these tabs and it stopped in two days,i do not go blue either!

I now awake only 1 or 2 times at night ,though i still snore,no apnia.

Just a thought,worth a go.An ENT specialist sorted me.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> LOL. I spent the three years away from training having sex with as many ladies as possible
> 
> Don't go down that road Ewen. It's not as much fun as it sounds:whistling:
> 
> :laugh:


it sounds like hell mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> This may sound odd mate,but have you tried proper anti acid meds,i am just recovering from 12 weeks of illness,the cause after ,turning blue/heart scans /bloods/consultants,is just major acid reflux(the valve at top of stomach)through heavy training you weaken it and at night it leaks,burning throat and in my case lungs.I had a virus that started it off and seemed to not move it at all.
> 
> Now you say,"but i have apnia",well mate,this can cause it,it did with me,i was sleeping and waking hundreds of times per night,you give up about 2 or 3 am don't you?
> 
> ...


heartburn/indigestion i do get now and then , whats the tablets called ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> heartburn/indigestion i do get now and then , whats the tablets called ?


Lansoprazole,gastro resistant caps mate,worth a try a?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Lansoprazole,gastro resistant caps mate,worth a try a?


yes for sure i`ll try get some cheers .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> yes for sure i`ll try get some cheers .


Hope it helps buddy.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Front Squats up to 140kg felt good went for 160 twice but failed to heavy on the hips but felt good all the same .

Backed off to 100 and did 5 3 3 .

Machine rows 3x10

Hyper 2x10

Foam rolled my ass was very tight and sore so maybe roll these more often see if it helps .

Guess when it comes to it I'm a fighter afterall , really enjoyed the session let's see what pain tomorrow brings lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Stay strong buddy !


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

Isn't that what drives you to go harder ? Pain ? Keep the training under control and allow the frustration and anger to build up so come the comp, you are going to explode like a reactor ! You won't be short of aggression to crush them weights.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

View attachment 111009


View attachment 111010


couple from a fat lad lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking good Is this you at a recent get together of the lads..?


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I know the place you are in mate, and it's a thing we all deal with in our own way so i can't tell you what to do.
> 
> What I will say is that I was in a similar place around the time I gave up competing back in the 90's and again when I bust my discs around 5 years ago now. Both times I thought that was it. I didn't actually train for 3 years after giving up the comps. On both occasions time, and improved health and mental state, eventually gave me the strength to return to lifting.
> 
> What I am saying is never say never. Always keep your options open. A break may be what you need right now. Or even worse, turning to bodybuildingmg: Or maybe you will find another passion that will change the direction of your life entirely. Time will give you the perspective to make these decisions. We all know you as a competitor Ewen, and a fighter, so whatever course you choose you will succeed in:thumbup1:


Wise words from Mingster. The fact that you are so ****ed off shows that your fire and desire is still there so the fear of wasting away in a mire of apathy and mediocrity if you dare to take a rest is unfounded. It is difficult to put the setbacks into perspective sometimes and whilst my current approach to my quad tear is not a prime example of what to do when facing an issue, and I'm nowhere near as ancient as Mingster, Ive still come to see over my 37 years that the time you are able to effectively train for is looooong and the number of times you can overcome a setback and prolonged periods of inactivity is limited only by your desire to do so.

My P.Bs were acheived at 22. Since then I have completely stopped training on a number of occassions for reasons of depression and serious injuries, (including a detatched tricep tendon that went unrepaired) On the last occassion for around 8/9 years. The point is. The desire never goes away. The science of muscle memory cannot be explained and yet the speed of results when returning are undeniably fast, even for guys who are naturally skinny and have had to grind away for years to make the gains initially.

There is absolutely nothing special about me , my training is flawed, as is my diet and my training knowledge is limited yet in less than one year's training at 36 Im was sight of my P.Bs. It will be the same for you. You will also be suprised just how much strength you can retain from very limited training volume and frequency should you wish to keep a hand in but take your foot off the gas till you feel better


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ERM well that's pretty deep 

Trained tonight .

Squats upto 225kg then back off sets .

Deads for speed upto 220kg

Chins x4 lay pulldowns to finish

Foam roller glutes and done .

Happy chappy .


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

ewen said:


> ERM well that's pretty deep
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Quad tear + Whiskey + diclofenac equals - hidden depths !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lookin like a big bald crushin' machine mate,keep it going!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Haha your proper bald now mate ! Still a member of the bearded warriors though !! Thats the main thing !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Hahahaha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

AH yes baldness , I use a #1 on my clippers every week and last Friday I only went and trimmed my head then noticed the bastard plastic #1 had fallen off so I had a bare blade patch lol wife came back and gave me a mohawk lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Ewen, happy weekend to ya, and GT...I like those pis, you look luverleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....graaaahhhhhrrrrrrrrrrrr......that's your big boy roar by the way....take care x


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> AH yes baldness , I use a #1 on my clippers every week and last Friday I only went and trimmed my head then noticed the bastard plastic #1 had fallen off so I had a bare blade patch lol wife came back and gave me a mohawk lol


No numbers for me. FFS, hair cuts and thinking of body building. I'm disgusted


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

I used to use clippers but then I got bored of them, so just a straight razor now  My remington hair clippers didnt cut the hair, they ripped it out at the root ! They were pretty blunt lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Traps are looking large on them photos big guy, good work.

You "relatively" injury free at present? Looking forward to Bodypower?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

trained on saturday .

back squats

upto 185 for a double then a single at 145 , felt tired and drained due to drinking friday night .

did some block piulls upto 220 for a double or triple cant remember lol

lat pull downs to finish .

done .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

front squats yesterday .

up to 167.5kg for a single (pb)then some back off sets .

ohp bb 100 strict tried 220 push just didnt have energy but had been squatting a few hours by then so tired and hungry .

done .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> front squats yesterday .
> 
> up to 167.5kg for a single (pb)then some back off sets .
> 
> ...


220 PUSH?!!

Oioi,how many sets would you do in an hour,are they pyramid or 5 x 5 ?or what mate?

Hope your back is ok.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> 220 PUSH?!!
> 
> Oioi,how many sets would you do in an hour,are they pyramid or 5 x 5 ?or what mate?
> 
> Hope your back is ok.


lol typo mate 120 :laugh: although i did think of trying it lol

ive been going by feel so i`ll do warm up reps of 5 4 3 then singles then i`ll keep doing singles til i hit near my max then i`ll go for max effort whatever the max kg i feel like on that day then i`ll do back off sets up to 50 reps max over as many sets as it takes .

i do that on all lifts which is sometimes 2 or 3 depends how i feel on that day .

back is really good no pain no stiffness but a little bit tight still when standing/sitting glutes are still tight but working them on foam roller and they are feeling 99% .

my lifting approach is from john broz of avergae broz gym it just fits me for now , idea is simple , squat 6 days a week so its front squat back squat repeat , on fron i`ll add pressing and back squats i`ll ad deads/chins depending on how back strength feels .

its great for assisted lifters and im only running 1ml sust every few days with 16 iu gh eod , soon will run slin and short ester 6 week strength cycles .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That is very interesting ,it seems to be paying dividends,looking great in the shot a few back!

The sus and Gh use is a great move,just right,i grew well on much the same moons gone past!!

As i recall strength started getting out of hand about week three,realy smashing it,weights felt like nothing.How many weeks are you in buddy?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> That is very interesting ,it seems to be paying dividends,looking great in the shot a few back!
> 
> The sus and Gh use is a great move,just right,i grew well on much the same moons gone past!!
> 
> As i recall strength started getting out of hand about week three,realy smashing it,weights felt like nothing.How many weeks are you in buddy?


about 2 weeks on the sust and gh , i was doing more mg of aas but got ill etc so had to knock everything back , glad i did really .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> about 2 weeks on the sust and gh , i was doing more mg of aas but got ill etc so had to knock everything back , glad i did really .


Yes mate,you know me on that subject,i like little and often!

Well in a week or two it will give you real viking power,i expect to see great things about then!

Did you get your supercharger for breathing?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Did you ever think you'd end this big with a lot of strength? Look like a different person from then starter pics you has on here a while ago


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,you know me on that subject,i like little and often!
> 
> Well in a week or two it will give you real viking power,i expect to see great things about then!
> 
> Did you get your supercharger for breathing?


still waiting to pick it up shame really as im well tired , think the cpap i have is not working at all as im very tired .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

small for now said:


> Did you ever think you'd end this big with a lot of strength? Look like a different person from then starter pics you has on here a while ago


good question but i have a weird answer .

i always thought of myself as big even though i wasnt , i even felt like the terminator (big powerful machine) and thought of myself as strong even though in the gym i wasnt and still dont consider myself strong that may well be due to the level im aiming for .

i doubt i`ll see myself as big until i see 23 + stone on the scales .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mate,if you need a few to tide you over let me know,text me your address and i will send,it may help out...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> good question but i have a weird answer .
> 
> i always thought of myself as big even though i wasnt , i even felt like the terminator (big powerful machine) and thought of myself as strong even though in the gym i wasnt and still dont consider myself strong that may well be due to the level im aiming for .
> 
> i doubt i`ll see myself as big until i see 23 + stone on the scales .


mate,your gonna need to reinforce the Mrs too,let alone beds/settee/floor,etc Trust me it is true


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Ewen,

Just whizzing to see how you are doing and disappointed to discover your @rse shot has been replaced... :confused1: Sometimes a gal needs these things to get her through the day.

Sorry you have been so knackered of late and that your sleeping is rubbish - nothing I can do or say to make it better, but on the upside - the new "do" is ace! Love the baldy/beardy combo. x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Hi Ewen,
> 
> Just whizzing to see how you are doing and disappointed to discover your @rse shot has been replaced... :confused1: Sometimes a gal needs these things to get her through the day.
> 
> Sorry you have been so knackered of late and that your sleeping is rubbish - nothing I can do or say to make it better, but on the upside - the new "do" is ace! Love the baldy/beardy combo. x


BJ ... I'm sure Ewen will be more than happy to supply you with all sorts of shots from his extensive photograph album ... :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> Hi Ewen,
> 
> Just whizzing to see how you are doing and disappointed to discover your @rse shot has been replaced... :confused1: Sometimes a gal needs these things to get her through the day.
> 
> Sorry you have been so knackered of late and that your sleeping is rubbish - nothing I can do or say to make it better, but on the upside - the new "do" is ace! Love the baldy/beardy combo. x


why thank you 

how about a baldie beard traps combo 

View attachment 111499


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greshie said:


> BJ ... I'm sure Ewen will be more than happy to supply you with all sorts of shots from his extensive photograph album ... :laugh:


BJ is that a question


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Well because it is the internet and I can pretend to be a brazen huzzy, I am going to say "hell, yeah, bring it on" - however inwardly I shall be doing this.......



Cos really I am such an innocent and not sure if I am ready to be "Ewened" just yet!! x


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ewen said:


> good question but i have a weird answer .
> 
> i always thought of myself as big even though i wasnt , i even felt like the terminator (big powerful machine) and thought of myself as strong even though in the gym i wasnt and still dont consider myself strong that may well be due to the level im aiming for .
> 
> i doubt i`ll see myself as big until i see 23 + stone on the scales .


Interesting, sounds more mental to - probly helps with big lifts when approaching them.

**** me 23st sounds huge, you'll end up breaking toilet seats left right and centre ( I've broke 2 at 16st)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

back squats today .

up to 207.5 kg for 2 singles then 180 x1 140 x2 x5 x10 x4 x2

deads upto 220 for a double

chins 3 or 4 x 4 reps really struggled .

liked the session today squats felt awesome just getting used to walkouts as i use a monolift so happy with where things are heading .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

solid work mate

you feeling a bit better mentally today?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> solid work mate
> 
> you feeling a bit better mentally today?


yeah i am mate , probably due to change in weather cold always fcuks me over


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> yeah i am mate , probably due to change in weather cold always fcuks me over


glad for you mate

even been sunny up here in north wales lol

makes me want to smash the dnp and get huntingground abs for top off season haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> glad for you mate
> 
> even been sunny up here in north wales lol
> 
> makes me want to smash the dnp and get huntingground abs for top off season haha


haha me too mate im might just do it for the rebound effect of course :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

squats lastnight .

front squats up to 165kg felt easy but core was tired worked it heavy this week already .

back off sets at 100kg few sets of 2/3`s

log press 65 x 10 85 x 5 push pressing 115kg x1 felt tough not sure if its due to not doing them so much of tired from squats probably both .

dips 3x5 tough .

all in all great session food was lacking in the afternoon which didnt help also was bloody tired .

had 2 scousers in doing crossfit cheeky ****ers picked up the TPB feeling the knurling saying how different it was and were gonna use it to do un weighted front squats the cheeky ****s , a deep northern voice bellowed `thats a squat bar im using it` and use it i did .

wouldnt mind but it has squat written on it and its sat in a monolift while theres loads of other bars to use .

****s .


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

You reckon the additional core work is starting to pay off m8 ? You seem to be hitting good weights with no apparant twinges  Good news m8


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You reckon the additional core work is starting to pay off m8 ? You seem to be hitting good weights with no apparant twinges  Good news m8


yeah 100% hips are getting blasted and its a massive weak area for me , i feel mega pumped today heavy dull ache in legs but also feel that in every muscle , happy days :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

Good to hear m8. Gotta do what it takes to protect that back


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

just got comp rules for bodypower , i feel joyful  love the events really looking forward to this one gonna give it my best .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> squats lastnight .
> 
> front squats up to 165kg felt easy but core was tired worked it heavy this week already .
> 
> ...


I love Sus:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

ewen said:


> just got comp rules for bodypower , i feel joyful  love the events really looking forward to this one gonna give it my best .


Good man, you gonna have quite the fan club this event 

Got me ticket through Denny  Just waiting on the confirmation stuff.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> glad for you mate
> 
> even been sunny up here in north wales lol
> 
> makes me want to smash the dnp and get huntingground abs for top off season haha


Haahaa, not sure I would be brave enough to get the gut out yet, even in 30 degrees


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> just got comp rules for bodypower , i feel joyful  love the events really looking forward to this one gonna give it my best .


Good to see you back and feeling better mate.

Onwards and upwards now.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

back squats lastnight

up to 225kg x1

2 back off sets 2x2 140kg

plate loaded machine rows 2x10 .

done .

tried my squat suit on felt a little tight round the legs so it was up high enough knew it would be close but think i need next size up .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> tried my squat suit on felt a little tight round the legs so it was up high enough knew it would be close but think i need next size up .


Try XXXXL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Try XXXXL


it was lol

ive ordered a deadlift suit aswell lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

Good weight on the top squat m8, bet it feels good hitting nice weights like that.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> back squats lastnight
> 
> up to 225kg x1
> 
> ...


I've tried my squat suit a couple of times but it's a little bit on the big side and, basically, makes no difference to my lifts. I might eat more lol, or get a smaller size, but will probably just carry on without it for now...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

front squats and shoulders today .

fronts upto 177.5kg






standing db shoulder press .

30kg x10

40kg x10 x10 x8 x6

felt awesome today really liking this training 6 days a week though ive not had much volume in yet so will increase the back off sets and see how i fair .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good work bud,sounded like Ivor the engine was pulling in as you lifted,at first i thought it was you breathing,realised it was music pmsl


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good work Ewen mate. Awesome stuff from you lately is good to see.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

LOL I thought you took a bow after you finished ! Was you avoiding the bar.

Then I thought you was gonna sit on the camera ! lol Flubs will enjoy that view.

Good lift though m8. I never front squat , think its about time I started.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cheers guys , feeling good recently , ive dropped down to sust 1ml every 4-5 days 16iu gh eod , just got some pharma test e so will run 1 ml of that with 1.5ml sust every 7 days may add .5ml prop to it though im happy on a low dose for now so will see .


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

It was the swagger in his walk afterwards that made me smile !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

trained on saturday , @tprice and @MissB popped over was good to see them , both are looking good .

back squats upto 225kg for a single .

block pulls up to 220

cable rows a few sets

pulldowns a few sets .

done .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

last nights efforts .

back squats upto 235kg x 1

deads upto 220 x1

rows for a few sets .

foam roller .

done .

235 went easy , after feeling the heavy weights consistently its easier to just let go of the actual kg lifted and just see it as 5 plates rather than 5x20kg plates aside .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning mate,exactly that,never give it too much thought,mentaly puts you halfway there if no respect is given to it,grrrrrr smash grrrr!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Morning mate,exactly that,never give it too much thought,mentaly puts you halfway there if no respect is given to it,grrrrrr smash grrrr!!!


agree mate , for too long ive been fixated on kg lifted or bodyweight so now its just what it is and get on with it .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Then I thought you was gonna sit on the camera ! lol [Redacted] will enjoy that view.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kin ell mate, few weeks ago you were feeling burntout now smashing it everywhere

solid work buddy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> kin ell mate, few weeks ago you were feeling burntout now smashing it everywhere
> 
> solid work buddy


cheers rick , lots of food and vitamins done the job


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

glad its going well for you mate


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

This is good reading mate. Now you are starting to hit good weights without thinking about it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

front squats up to 165kg , failed 180kg bit tired .

standing db ohp , 30kg 2x10 , 46kg x2 .

done , short session needed some rest and food so took it easy , will back off a little tomorrow too .


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ewen said:


> front squats up to 165kg , failed 180kg bit tired .
> 
> standing db ohp , 30kg 2x10 , 46kg x2 .
> 
> done , short session needed some rest and food so took it easy , will back off a little tomorrow too .


How'd you get them 46s up?

Couldn't imagine 165kg on fronts, I've just got rid of pussy pad on back ones cos of to much pressure at first


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

small for now said:


> How'd you get them 46s up?
> 
> Couldn't imagine 165kg on fronts, I've just got rid of pussy pad on back ones cos of to much pressure at first


Wifey helped with one I got the other bit dubious on these as I pulled my bicep on the log last week , I cleaned a 70kg db but didn't try a press but Saturday is the day I'm saving energy for to go for the 75 db clean and press if I can be fcuked lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ewen said:


> Wifey helped with one I got the other bit dubious on these as I pulled my bicep on the log last week , I cleaned a 70kg db but didn't try a press but Saturday is the day I'm saving energy for to go for the 75 db clean and press if I can be fcuked lol


Wife?! How strongs your other half.

A 75db clean is pretty impressive, will it be your first time?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

small for now said:


> Wife?! How strongs your other half.
> 
> A 75db clean is pretty impressive, will it be your first time?


Wifey is the uks strongest woman she deadlifts 170kg for fun , yeah will be first time , fingers crossed lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ewen said:


> Wifey is the uks strongest woman she deadlifts 170kg for fun , yeah will be first time , fingers crossed lol


Can tell who wears the trousers in that marriage lol, good luck lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ewen said:


> Wifey is the uks strongest woman she deadlifts 170kg for fun , yeah will be first time , fingers crossed lol


EH?

I need to get into this strongwoman shit then lmao....

I honestly thought it'd be more (no offence) as I know a fair few girls around that mark....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> EH?
> 
> I need to get into this strongwoman shit then lmao....
> 
> I honestly thought it'd be more (no offence) as I know a fair few girls around that mark....


Yeah this was 2 years ago she's gone all bodybuilder sh1t now not sure what she pulls I doubt she will go back to strongwoman either , I know a lass that pulls 245kg thing is if these women don't enter then there not in the race plus its fine pulling x amount but its harder pulling x amount after 3 events or whatever , Louise blades does comps up your way get some people entered if you think there up to par .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Ewen...have a good day mister...x


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Afternoon boss, how's the back these days ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Afternoon boss, how's the back these days ?


not to bad ta mate still aches but fcuk it .


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

ewen said:


> not to bad ta mate still aches but fcuk it .


Yep, I can sympathise there m8. Mines just a pesky breathing muscle, but it's such an annoying thing I just wanna rip it out ! lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Hi mate, I hope all is well and training for the Expo is coming on nicely.


hello mate , yeah all seems well , ive got my work cut out but not sure who is in the comp not that it matters as i`ll do my best if thats good enough or not time will tell .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Thats all you can do mate. But if it wasn't so much hard work to get there or take part, it wouldn't be much of an acheivement when you do enter/place or win.
> 
> I'm still adding the routine you suggested to me a few months back. It's doing my stength the world of good.


thats good mate , how are you shaping up with the strength gains ? has it shown in your body shape ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ewen said:


> Yeah this was 2 years ago she's gone all bodybuilder sh1t now not sure what she pulls I doubt she will go back to strongwoman either , I know a lass that pulls 245kg thing is if these women don't enter then there not in the race plus its fine pulling x amount but its harder pulling x amount after 3 events or whatever , Louise blades does comps up your way get some people entered if you think there up to par .


This is the issue I have with these titles tbh. They say someone is Britain or Scotlands strongest whatever.... but they're nothing of the sort, they're just the strongest that entered the competition. Plus there are loads of federations and the winner of each is claiming the same honour... doesn't interest me tbh. Ser's doing well at it though.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> This is the issue I have with these titles tbh. They say someone is Britain or Scotlands strongest whatever.... but they're nothing of the sort, they're just the strongest that entered the competition. Plus there are loads of federations and the winner of each is claiming the same honour... doesn't interest me tbh. Ser's doing well at it though.


Gotta be in it to win it and my Mrs beat the best in the country including scotlands finest strong woman .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy Friday Ewen..hugs to GT..have a good 'un.x


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

Zara-Leoni said:


> This is the issue I have with these titles tbh. They say someone is Britain or Scotlands strongest whatever.... but they're nothing of the sort, they're just the strongest that entered the competition. Plus there are loads of federations and the winner of each is claiming the same honour... doesn't interest me tbh. Ser's doing well at it though.


But that's like saying you cannot ever be the best in your field. If it's a national competition, then you are the countries number 1. By rights the competition should be run by the sports governing body, otherwise it's more unofficial.

So you'd go up to the winner of Britains strongest man and say "Hi, well done, you won but you're not Britain's strongest man, my mate Dave is stronger than you, but he couldnt be bothered to enter"


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ewen said:


> Gotta be in it to win it and my Mrs beat the best in the country including scotlands finest strong woman .


Nah... She beat the people that entered the comp, the best in the country is a different thing lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> But that's like saying you cannot ever be the best in your field. If it's a national competition, then you are the countries number 1. By rights the competition should be run by the sports governing body, otherwise it's more unofficial.
> 
> So you'd go up to the winner of Britains strongest man and say "Hi, well done, you won but you're not Britain's strongest man, my mate Dave is stronger than you, but he couldnt be bothered to enter"


You're not exactly the best in the field if there are 2-3 people in the entire thing and the winner gets a national title lol. Britains strongest man have very well subscribed and competitive heats all over the country and the final is of a high standard. Generally speaking they are right up there among the strongest.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You're not exactly the best in the field if there are 2-3 people in the entire thing and the winner gets a national title lol. Britains strongest man have very well subscribed and competitive heats all over the country and the final is of a high standard. Generally speaking they are right up there among the strongest.


But if there are only 2 or 3 people in it, and it is the national competition , then you are the best.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> But that's like saying you cannot ever be the best in your field. If it's a national competition, then you are the countries number 1. By rights the competition should be run by the sports governing body, otherwise it's more unofficial.
> 
> *So you'd go up to the winner of Britains strongest man and say "Hi, well done, you won but you're not Britain's strongest man, my mate Dave is stronger than you, but he couldnt be bothered to enter"*


Exactly what i thought mate :confused1: very stupid comment really as you could say that about any comp in any sport ! Lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah... She beat the people that entered the comp, the best in the country is a different thing lol.


fcuk me tell you what lets hold the worlds strongest man and get every man on the planet to enter then we find out who really is the worlds strongest man .

anyone can be a sh1t bodybuilder but not everyone can be the uk`s strongest woman .

zara whats with the nit picking ?

`no offence` but your wifes lifts are sh1t .

she`s not the uks strongest woman .

a comp was held with a title those that entered were in the running to win said title , it might mean fcuk all to you but on that day that title meant a lot to those girls i dunno why your trying to be bitchy .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Disrespectfull in every post mate ! Came in and laughed at a post about your mrs :confused1:  and sh1t on every come back post.

No wonder people think BB'ers are big headed pricks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Disrespectfull in every post mate ! Came in and laughed at a post about your mrs :confused1:  and sh1t on every come back post.
> 
> No wonder people think BB'ers are big headed pricks


tbf zara is normally alright fcuk knows why im being decent though considering everything i hold of worth and my ambitions mean less than nothing in her world and my wife who isnt on here to defend herself gets sh1t on , happy fcuking days :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

anyway 3 training updates .

weds

squats upto 185 .

thurs

front squats upto 165 .

friday

back squats 185

deads 220

machine rows 5x10

having a sports massage tomorrow to ease the stiffness off also bought 2 massagers today on ebay one is a massage stick ideal for legs and the other is a hitachi massger ideal for wifeys clit though ive not told her about it yet , heard and seen some good reviews so keeps her happy


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

ewen said:


> tbf zara is normally alright fcuk knows why im being decent though considering everything i hold of worth and my ambitions mean less than nothing in her world and my wife who isnt on here to defend herself gets sh1t on , happy fcuking days :thumbup1:


Don't sweat it m8, not worth the hassle tbh, anyone who knows anything about competing knows how these things work. Apparantly she didn't get the ribbon at the last gymkana and taking it out on everyone.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Don't sweat it m8, not worth the hassle tbh, anyone who knows anything about competing knows how these things work. Apparantly she didn't get the ribbon at the last gymkana and taking it out on everyone.


haha , hows things cheeky monkey


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Interesting read, good stuff Ewen, ill make sure to say hello at BPE


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

WillOdling said:


> Interesting read, good stuff Ewen, ill make sure to say hello at BPE


cheers , yes please do , i`ll be the one with the vest saying powered by bsi :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

ewen said:


> haha , hows things cheeky monkey


All good mate, all good. Glad to see you hitting good weights regular with no hassles. Come Bodypower you'll be in good shape to give it your all, and that's all you can do. If you wanna be the best, you gotta beat the best  Gonna be a good day m8, I can feel it in me water


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> cheers , yes please do , i`ll be the one with the vest saying powered by bsi :laugh:


I too am now powered by bsi :thumb:

I wonder if BSI will have a trade stand? :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

WillOdling said:


> I too am now powered by bsi :thumb:
> 
> I wonder if BSI will have a trade stand? :laugh:


haha , nothing would surprise me lol


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> haha , nothing would surprise me lol


I just hope to god they have a burger van there


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

WillOdling said:


> I just hope to god they have a burger van there


i`ll put a request in :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

I want one of them T Shirts too !!! Powered by BSI  lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I want one of them T Shirts too !!! Powered by BSI  lol


i might try get my picture taken with zorrin while i wear my powered by bsi vest :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

ewen said:


> i might try get my picture taken with zorrin while i wear my powered by bsi vest :laugh:


LOL he might explode !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> LOL he might explode !


hopefully not on my burger lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

ewen said:


> hopefully not on my burger lol


I have visions of him going around the expo floating on a small cloud !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

WillOdling said:


> Interesting read, good stuff Ewen, ill make sure to say hello at BPE


Haha the brotherhood will meet at bodypower !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> tbf zara is normally alright fcuk knows why im being decent though considering everything i hold of worth and my ambitions mean less than nothing in her world and my wife who isnt on here to defend herself gets sh1t on , happy fcuking days :thumbup1:


Fcuk em all mate !!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Morning mate,

Nice squatting. How are you finding the recovery and soreness from everyday squatting?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

How was your sports massage mate? I had one a few days ago. the next day I felt like I'd had the sh1t kicked out of me.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like your Squats are coming on mate, You got many strongman comps lined up?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate,
> 
> Nice squatting. How are you finding the recovery and soreness from everyday squatting?


cheers buddy , honestly its tough this last few sessions has been very hard but ive gained weight so im evolving .



Dirk McQuickly said:


> How was your sports massage mate? I had one a few days ago. the next day I felt like I'd had the sh1t kicked out of me.


brilliant mate thanks was much needed think i`ll have one every month to get the knots out and keep recovery good .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Looks like your Squats are coming on mate, You got many strongman comps lined up?


doing alright chipping away , bodypower is the only comp i intend on doing this year and next year then hopefully onto bigger comps .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

What your goals now Ewen looks like your've achieved a fair amount? Just increase general strength etc or Become Open Uk strongest man?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> What your goals now Ewen looks like your've achieved a fair amount? Just increase general strength etc or Become Open Uk strongest man?


same as they always were , to be the strongest that odin allows me to be .

ive got a few weak areas like static strength and mobility so i need to change this ive considered taking up rugby to help condition my fat lazy ass .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> same as they always were , to be the strongest that odin allows me to be .
> 
> ive got a few weak areas like static strength and mobility so i need to change this ive considered taking up rugby to help condition my fat lazy ass .


alright pal , squatting looks good,

can see what you mean with rugby for fitness mate but if you got injured and couldnt train you would be heartbroken

alot of my mates have had very serious injury in it is gutting to see


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> alright pal , squatting looks good,
> 
> can see what you mean with rugby for fitness mate but if you got injured and couldnt train you would be heartbroken
> 
> alot of my mates have had very serious injury in it is gutting to see


yeah thats my biggest niggle with it , my training plan kinda included conditioning in that my 5x10 back off sets after max effort would be enough plus ive bought a stepper so adding interval training on that daily as well but its boring as fcuk , times like these are when you find out just how much you want it so if i do or dont this will tell me if i have what it takes .

hope your well mate and your training looks decent of late some good yoke poundage you been doing .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

It's fantastic to see your both Strongman Athlete's takes alot of effort and courage my opinion possible the hardest sport out there.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Evening big lad, you got one of those prowler sleds at your gym? Rugby players use them a lot for conditioning and overall fitness. Could be a good addition to your routine. Or just drag heavy stuff around the gym from a.belt and chain.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening big lad, you got one of those prowler sleds at your gym? Rugby players use them a lot for conditioning and overall fitness. Could be a good addition to your routine. Or just drag heavy stuff around the gym from a.belt and chain.


alright ben , not got a prowler i push our lass`s growler around now that takes effort .

im just lazy mate need a kick up the backside lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> yeah thats my biggest niggle with it , my training plan kinda included conditioning in that my 5x10 back off sets after max effort would be enough plus ive bought a stepper so adding interval training on that daily as well but its boring as fcuk , times like these are when you find out just how much you want it so if i do or dont this will tell me if i have what it takes .
> 
> hope your well mate and your training looks decent of late some good yoke poundage you been doing .


mate you w fighter, we all have times we question ourselves, ive had a ew recently aswell, but that why we do it, bring being normal or a gay bodybuilder 

cheers buddy, my events are goin really well, suppose that what happens when your training with 20 stone beast like wales strongest man telling you your fckin doing it even if you drop and pick up all night lol

only thing is my deadlift is suffereing because backs always shot


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

ewen said:


> alright ben , not got a prowler i push our lass`s growler around now that takes effort .
> 
> im just lazy mate need a kick up the backside lol


Lol try a heavy tyre and rope around your waist and drag the bastard up and down the car park.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol try a heavy tyre and rope around your waist and drag the bastard up and down the car park.


Another thing we do with a tyre is -

2 guys facing each other with the tyre in the middle standing up on its edge *BIRDS EYE VIEW --->* - 0 - lol

1 guy pushes it to the other and the other guy pushes it back, do that for 2mins for 3 sets and it kills !


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice idea with the rugby training, but tbh that's pretty much just standard cardio stuff.

If I was you, i'd go river running, sand running with heavy poundage on your back. The power and endurance you'll get from that is crazy


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good stuff buddy.

Keep it up!!


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> alright ben , not got a prowler i push our lass`s growler around now that takes effort .
> 
> im just lazy mate need a kick up the backside lol


I dont think your lazy mate, if I may say perhaps its just a feeling of complacency? Seeing where youve come from that skinny tall lad to this man mountain, to achieving good results in strongman competitions to basically sculpting/creating this warrior like image/ethos is pretty much complete. If people take a look at you and no nothing of you they will be impressed with your size look.

Youve gotten to where you want to be generally however getting to the top is now all about fine tuning which is pretty boring and can cause complency.

I could be totally wrong but thought Id chip in ive always admired(no ****) your training/ethos/warrior image it would be ashame to see it all fade away.

Good luck


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

phoenix1980 said:


> I dont think your lazy mate, if I may say perhaps its just a feeling of complacency? Seeing where youve come from that skinny tall lad to this man mountain, to achieving good results in strongman competitions to basically sculpting/creating this warrior like image/ethos is pretty much complete. If people take a look at you and no nothing of you they will be impressed with your size look.
> 
> Youve gotten to where you want to be generally however getting to the top is now all about fine tuning which is pretty boring and can cause complency.
> 
> ...


cheers buddy .

yes i think your right fine tuning is all thats needed .

doesnt help that im always tired from using growth hormone .


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

I know very little in regards to steroids/growth hormones etc is there nothing that can be taken/done to combat the tiredness it is creating?

Or perhaps if the desired results you want are being lessened by the tiredness side effect of the growth hormone maybe it's worth stopping it and going after the results another way which may take time but sometimes the "side affects" if thats what the tiredness is outweighs the results as tiredness has a knock on affect to every other aspect of your life.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

phoenix1980 said:


> I know very little in regards to steroids/growth hormones etc is there nothing that can be taken/done to combat the tiredness it is creating?
> 
> Or perhaps if the desired results you want are being lessened by the tiredness side effect of the growth hormone maybe it's worth stopping it and going after the results another way which may take time but sometimes the "side affects" if thats what the tiredness is outweighs the results as tiredness has a knock on affect to every other aspect of your life.


im happy to have a cat nap midday tbh


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

ewen said:


> im happy to have a cat nap midday tbh


You lazy bar steward ! lol. Nah i'd do that too if I could, but I find I always cannot sleep in the night then if I nap in the day.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Afternoon moighty Ewerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrn.....you need to nap at lunchtoime if you do the doors at night.....I'd love to have a nap in the afternoon.....have a good week..


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

This thread made me tired, I had a cat nap that turned into 3hours sleep


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

small for now said:


> This thread made me tired, I had a cat nap that turned into 3hours sleep


ive not had one yet :cursing: will drink a pre w/o and hit the 70kg db ohp hopefully tonight


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ewen said:


> ive not had one yet :cursing: will drink a pre w/o and hit the 70kg db ohp hopefully tonight


Just smash it, you find pre's good?

Can never really feel an effect from them


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Afternoon moighty Ewerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrn.....you need to nap at lunchtoime if you do the doors at night.....I'd love to have a nap in the afternoon.....have a good week..


Yeah this is true, I forgot all about that ! Working nighttime would mess up ya body clock !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

small for now said:


> Just smash it, you find pre's good?
> 
> Can never really feel an effect from them


yeah they give me just enough of a boost i drink red bull aswell after .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

saturday was physio day had a general sports massage and it eased everything up felt great and still do .

trained last night had another gym fail , went to rack 100kg after front squats and managed to miss one side hook so bar was hal up and half down i felt like humpty numpty

did some log pressing strict up to 105kg which was easy went for 125 just couldnt clean it up slipping on my belt and ****ed from this cold not happy .

db shoulder pressing 40kgx5

55kg single arm clean and press flew up as did the 60kg db very happy and shoulders feel powerful , need some tweak in my tekkers and more practice but im very confident i`ll get the 75kg db up in may , time will tell , i need to do well on overhead as i`ll be last on deadlift so really need to make my good events awesome .

plan for today new belt and some weight gainer powder .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Ewen..new belt.... :bounce: fabberluss.....and I see that your bottom has come out to play today....cough...not that I noticed of course.....cough...hahaha

Have a lovely day and hugs to GT....x


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear your cold Ewen, What sort of stuff you doing for your weaker lifts like dead-lifts do you do any high pulls and partial deads' they can be very good for building strength and explosiveness.

What sort of OHP do you do in these strongman comps is it normally a log or a single arm Dumbell?!

Bet it felt good to train anyhow didn't it?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Sorry to hear your cold Ewen, What sort of stuff you doing for your weaker lifts like dead-lifts do you do any high pulls and partial deads' they can be very good for building strength and explosiveness.
> 
> What sort of OHP do you do in these strongman comps is it normally a log or a single arm Dumbell?!
> 
> Bet it felt good to train anyhow didn't it?


im not cold matey ive got a cold and im red hot :lol:

deadlifts not sure its a weaker lift as i pull more than i squat but i only do front squats which helps off the floor (quads) and power squats which hits glutes/hams .

every comp has a different ohp this one is a medley its a 100kg steel block 115 log 120 axle 75kg db , reckon it`ll catch a lot of people out .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry mate didn't mean it like that just I thought you said it's your weaker lift. But no offence intended man. Yeah I sure your redhot LOL. Your training is looking good When is your next big comp then? What you dead-liting atm and squatting?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Sorry mate didn't mean it like that just I thought you said it's your weaker lift. But no offence intended man. Yeah I sure your redhot LOL. Your training is looking good When is your next big comp then? What you dead-liting atm and squatting?


bodypower in may .

d 280

s 235

ohp 135

front squat 177.5 .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Fair play mate some pretty decent training going on then. What's your bodyweight you about 120kg now are you?

I got a comp in April which I cant wait for training is well. I have escalated to 96-97kg at the moment.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im a smidging off 20 stone as of last night .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> im a smidging off 20 stone as of last night .


Stacking it on,how are back pumps with weight increase?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Stacking it on,how are back pumps with weight increase?


yeah getting there mate , im all about strength at mo aswell so mass is a by product , since physio back pumps are fine although i get mega acid indegestion and the last few nights woke up being sick no idea whats going on .


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

ewen said:


> saturday was physio day had a general sports massage and it eased everything up felt great and still do .
> 
> trained last night had another gym fail , went to rack 100kg after front squats and managed to miss one side hook so bar was hal up and half down i felt like humpty numpty
> 
> ...


Thats test/tren/equipose powder mixed with oil and oxy/dbol powder made into pills for you isn't it mate lol?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> Thats test/tren/equipose powder mixed with oil and oxy/dbol powder made into pills for you isn't it mate lol?


 :lol: and a little winny lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

ewen said:


> yeah getting there mate , im all about strength at mo aswell so mass is a by product , since physio back pumps are fine although i get mega acid indegestion and the last few nights woke up being sick no idea whats going on .


I get mega acid lndigestion n all,, but im on tren, i blame that. Water gets rid of mine, or milk.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I get mega acid lndigestion n all,, but im on tren, i blame that. Water gets rid of mine, or milk.


niether is touching mine not even rennie or gaviscon .


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I get mega acid lndigestion n all,, but im on tren, i blame that. Water gets rid of mine, or milk.


I get really bad acid reflux on tren but it only happens when I'm hungry,as soon as I eat it goes,bizarre.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

ewen said:


> niether is touching mine not even rennie or gaviscon .


I got ranitidine(sp?) which worked for me mate.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

ewen said:


> niether is touching mine not even rennie or gaviscon .


Really ? You tried eating some bread or drinking milk ? Always does the trick for me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> I get really bad acid reflux on tren but it only happens when I'm hungry,as soon as I eat it goes,bizarre.


lol Im always eating so im not surprised I get it ! lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Really ? You tried eating some bread or drinking milk ? Always does the trick for me.


yeah i drink a couple 1tr of gold top a day also had bread last night .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> yeah getting there mate , im all about strength at mo aswell so mass is a by product , since physio back pumps are fine although i get mega acid indegestion and the last few nights woke up being sick no idea whats going on .


Cannot Dock help?sounds like weak reflux valve mate!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.webmd.boots.com/heartburn-gord/default.htm

http://ezinearticles.com/?Reduce-Acid-Reflux-Or-Heartburn-by-Strengthening-the-LES-Valve&id=133824


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Cannot Dock help?sounds like weak reflux valve mate!


not been yet mate , my docs have a few stand in`s and there all garbage think i`ll buy online what i need .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> http://www.webmd.boots.com/heartburn-gord/default.htm
> 
> http://ezinearticles.com/?Reduce-Acid-Reflux-Or-Heartburn-by-Strengthening-the-LES-Valve&id=133824


cheers tom , you know what the only thing ive added more of is tomato and thats on the list , i have chilli often and just had some now so will see if i suffer later .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> not been yet mate , my docs have a few stand in`s and there all garbage think i`ll buy online what i need .


Fook livin with that ,it was awful,get on it man,you will feel so much better.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

ewen said:


> yeah i drink a couple 1tr of gold top a day also had bread last night .


You not related to them things from Alien are ya ? They had acid for blood !!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> cheers tom , you know what the only thing ive added more of is tomato and thats on the list , i have chilli often and just had some now so will see if i suffer later .


Gotta be honest whenever i train i get it from straining,

you need some tabs for sure,it does not matter what i eat

,it comes when i train heavy

,man i love this sport lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You not related to them things from Alien are ya ? They had acid for blood !!!


is it the same as viking blood ? ive got plenty of that


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You not related to them things from Alien are ya ? They had acid for blood !!!


Mate if you put our acid on your skin,it will burn through it!!!!!Odd a?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Gotta be honest whenever i train i get it from straining,
> 
> you need some tabs for sure,it does not matter what i eat
> 
> ...


it could be getting worse due to squatting more lol having a belt on and crushing my mahoosive ab wall


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> it could be getting worse due to squatting more lol having a belt on and crushing my mahoosive ab wall


Oh fook me yes!

Defo,i just remembered one of the reasons i stopped wearing belts was because it agravated the acid burn,even pushing up when i trained(plus i got too rotund for my little BB belt!)i am in Brands hatch area at weekend probably,caravan there now,so if you need them let me know mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Oh fook me yes!
> 
> Defo,i just remembered one of the reasons i stopped wearing belts was because it agravated the acid burn,even pushing up when i trained(plus i got too rotund for my little BB belt!)i am in Brands hatch area at weekend probably,caravan there now,so if you need them let me know mate.


yeah cool cheers i can hear the noisey fcukers racing round lol

i normally eat before i train too so extra pressure inside .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah I often eat before training do you know if it effects your workout or not?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah I often eat before training do you know if it effects your workout or not?


yes im not hungry when i train lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

60 DB up sounded easy (for you)

How's tire flipping for strength? I came across to tractor tyres in the gym and the car parks empty on the morning


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

small for now said:


> 60 DB up sounded easy (for you)
> 
> How's tire flipping for strength? I came across to tractor tyres in the gym and the car parks empty on the morning


haha .

yeah its good for strength conditioning just use your hands as hooks dont try to curl it , drive through and up with your chest .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah I quiet like OHP it's great not sure what I can do. Strict press.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha .
> 
> yeah its good for strength conditioning just use your hands as hooks dont try to curl it , drive through and up with your chest .


Is it true that tyre flipping is really common for tearing the bicep mate ? Unless you use the proper technique of course like you said above


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Is it true that tyre flipping is really common for tearing the bicep mate ? Unless you use the proper technique of course like you said above


yeah it is mate tyre and stones alot of people use a kind of bicep curl to lift them put 350kg of tyre on thopse and they twang i seen a guys bicep partially go last year and he ****ed himself so must hurt aswell lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Ewen.....happy weekend to ya.....x


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Hows it going big man ? Hope it's still on the good course.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Got myself a nasty cold hardly eaten not trained and can't be bothered lol

Apart from that its all good lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ewen said:


> yeah it is mate tyre and stones alot of people use a kind of bicep curl to lift them put 350kg of tyre on thopse and they twang i seen a guys bicep partially go last year and he ****ed himself so must hurt aswell lol


**** :/


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

ewen said:


> Got myself a nasty cold hardly eaten not trained and can't be bothered lol
> 
> Apart from that its all good lol


Well sneeze it all over the people in the club tonight n get it out your system ! lol  OTher than that, get the vit C in ya and stay in bed until it's gone.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Vitamin D is a good also Ewen. Herbal teas to.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

ewen said:


> Got myself a nasty cold hardly eaten not trained and can't be bothered lol
> 
> Apart from that its all good lol


Im on the same boat to buddy,,,its a pain in the ass

Sure a good rest does more good than harm mate.

I have been firing the Vit D in me at 10.000ius Ed


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

trained today a little .

100kg bb clean and press strict x1 x3

standing single arm clean and press 60x1 70 x fail .

was fcuked couldnt get my breathe lol


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Possible try trim up abit. Not bad considering your ill fella.

Chin up and to a quick recovery.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Possible try trim up abit. Not bad considering your ill fella.
> 
> Chin up and to a quick recovery.


trim up ?

i think not being able to breathe to easy is due to having a cold unless your saying im fat and over weight ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Possible try trim up abit. Not bad considering your ill fella.
> 
> Chin up and to a quick recovery.


trim up ?

i think not being able to breathe to easy is due to having a cold unless your saying im fat and over weight ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I am not saying that at all. your a lean fighting machine. I am the one that needs to trim up, my Body fat is 18% LOL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

View attachment 113614
View attachment 113615
View attachment 113616
View attachment 113617


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ewen said:


> View attachment 113614
> View attachment 113615
> View attachment 113616
> View attachment 113617


60kg?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

having fun there?  feeling any better?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

small for now said:


> 60kg?


think so mate yeah .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> having fun there?  feeling any better?


haha yeah i like trying new lifts mixes things up a tad .

feeling loads better still got a cold but yeah much better cheers buddy .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cant see in those pics but there is db`s upto 150kg there a good 2 foot long lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

when i was watching strongest man they were doing 110kg for mega reps seemed mental to me lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> when i was watching strongest man they were doing 110kg for mega reps seemed mental to me lol


yeah it is think poundstone has it at 11 reps , the db handle is thicker aswell like a coke can i find it easier to press but i doubt 110kg single arm will ever be easy lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye it was poundstone. ****ing insanely strong


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> ye it was poundstone. ****ing insanely strong


the guy is just solid muscle , good build to him i think also you wouldnt think he slipped a disc few years back lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

mad. he rocks a 6 pack as well. great shape.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Strongman on challenge channel 139.

Great Watch atm.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ain't forgot you buddy,but never stayed at van this week,went to w sussex and got caught both ways by jumper blocking bridge,took us all day there and back,then the cvnt jumped after ruining 1000's people's Mothers Day!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Ain't forgot you buddy,but never stayed at van this week,went to w sussex and got caught both ways by jumper blocking bridge,took us all day there and back,then the cvnt jumped after ruining 1000's people's Mothers Day!


Lol bastard .

Don't worry I was in bed most of it mate this colds a Bitch .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

back squads upto 225 x1

Deads upto 220 x1

Bicep rope curls .

Done .

Due to a lorry jack knifed we are sat in a **** of a traffic jam whilst a snow blizzard occurs .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

That does not sound fun, Hope you got plenty of food, and have a sleepingbag.

What Road you stuck on? :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

You weren't one of the ones stuck on the road for hours on end was ya mate ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You weren't one of the ones stuck on the road for hours on end was ya mate ?


only hour n half mate nothing too bad .


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

ewen said:


> only hour n half mate nothing too bad .


Yeah that ain't too bad, I feel sorry for the fkers who was over 10 hours stuck in it !!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

How's things going you dirty roiding schlagg??

Not long till bodypower now, you looking forward to it?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> How's things going you dirty roiding schlagg??
> 
> Not long till bodypower now, you looking forward to it?


not bad ta dale hope your well , looking decent mate well done .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

trained on tuesday cant remember what i did think it was front squats and shoulders .

trained last night

deadlifts and tried my suit , got to the gym late so only had an hour to test my suit and 20mins was getting my suit on , once on i had a mega camel toe and a bollock either side and my sack was stretched to its limit everytime i bent down so i think the suit fits .

deads pulled fast up to 260 felt mega easy really felt i could pull 300 however the suit was sapping my energy i should of gone 270 but went straight for 280 had it at my knees and dropped it , i had not thought of plates or kg til that point before i tried then it got into my head how many kg and how many plates aside that was it head **** back to the number game .

but i really enjoyed it , suit is awesome really helps my back problems .


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ewen how do u get In great shape mate and stay so strong im into powerlifting But just getting so fat could it be we're I'm small or genetics


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ricky12345 said:


> Ewen how do u get In great shape mate and stay so strong im into powerlifting But just getting so fat could it be we're I'm small or genetics


haha i dunno about great shape :laugh:

its simple though , to lift heavy weights you must have lots of muscle , more intense the lifting the more fat you will burn .

my diet is very balanced i eat whatever i want .

im naturally small so it is very hard but being consistent is the key mate .


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> haha i dunno about great shape :laugh:
> 
> its simple though , to lift heavy weights you must have lots of muscle , more intense the lifting the more fat you will burn .
> 
> ...


Ill just keep at the way I'm going ATM getting a bit chubby but strength is going really well so something's working its just annoying when I see mates in the gym looking hench and I no a diet to them is drinking vodka instead off larger they allways have a KFC I'n there gobs lol when I tryed hitting me macros I was just getting weaker and weaker but i am just aiming at attacking all food now and just keeping it clean etc


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ricky12345 said:


> Ill just keep at the way I'm going ATM getting a bit chubby but strength is going really well so something's working its just annoying when I see mates in the gym looking hench and I no a diet to them is drinking vodka instead off larger they allways have a KFC I'n there gobs lol when I tryed hitting me macros I was just getting weaker and weaker but i am just aiming at attacking all food now and just keeping it clean etc


i just want to be as big and strong as i can be my diet is awesome im about to have beef casserole and dumplings 0


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> i just want to be as big and strong as i can be my diet is awesome im about to have beef casserole and dumplings 0


oh just too jealous, I've got raw cabbage, broccoli, beans and scrambled egg with a cold baked sweet potato


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

4 chicken wraps coming my way in around a hour lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mark_star said:


> oh just too jealous, I've got raw cabbage, broccoli, beans and scrambled egg with a cold baked sweet potato


lol that sounds nice if it was warm :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ricky12345 said:


> 4 chicken wraps coming my way in around a hour lol


i`ll be here on sunday if your around mate .

http://www.facebook.com/events/100891620081170/109365599233772/?notif_t=plan_mall_activity

see some strong guys do their thing .


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> lol that sounds nice if it was warm :lol:


but it ain't :cursing:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mark_star said:


> but it ain't :cursing:


:laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> i`ll be here on sunday if your around mate .
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/events/100891620081170/109365599233772/?notif_t=plan_mall_activity
> 
> see some strong guys do their thing .


Does this mean you ain't about to get anti acid tabs i promised you?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Does this mean you ain't about to get anti acid tabs i promised you?


Yes mate sorry .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Ewen...hope your weekend is good...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> Yes mate sorry .


Ok mate,well have a good weekend ,catch you soon


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Hows that flu now boss ? On the mend ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Left some up the 'van for you so next time we can meet up if you like mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Left some up the 'van for you so next time we can meet up if you like mate.


cool cheers buddy .


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Left some up the 'van for you so next time we can meet up if you like mate.





ewen said:


> cool cheers buddy .




This the van?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

This one foooool!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 114507
> 
> 
> This one foooool!


Good choice of Van...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Ewen...hope today is good for ya...best wishes to GT too...x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

couple training updates one from tuesday .

back squats biceps .

thursday .

deadlifts upto 260 2x1 .

rows .

curls


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> couple training updates one from tuesday .
> 
> back squats biceps .
> 
> ...


Nice stuff mate.

How were the 260kg's? How far off your 1RM is that?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

ISn't 300kg the magic number for dead lifting in strongman events ?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> ISn't 300kg the magic number for dead lifting in strongman events ?


Think that is minimum bodyweight to be allowed to class yourself as a strongman...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oi Oi ewerrrrrnn...my t-shirt your bum...sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon....very sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon..

:whistling: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bit of conditioning work today .

Log c&p 65kg 3x10

Box jumps 3x10

Cross trainer a whole 7 mins .


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> Bit of conditioning work today .
> 
> Log c&p 65kg 3x10
> 
> ...


Go easy on that xtrainer mate, don't want to overdo things!!! 

How high was the box jumps? I love box jumps, so much fun. Barring when your legs are shafted and you miss the box, grazing shins and looking like a ****!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha was only bench height .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice bit of training Ewen keep it simple and fast Like it! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

Wassup mucka  hope all is well, n training going good guns.

Wanted to ask you something, to keep improving with squats , deadlifts etc, should I be looking to increase reps with a certain weight ? Say I want to improve the 180 I got on squat, should I stick around the 170 mark and instead of hitting say 3 reps, aiming to hit 8 regularly then moving up ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Wassup mucka  hope all is well, n training going good guns.
> 
> Wanted to ask you something, to keep improving with squats , deadlifts etc, should I be looking to increase reps with a certain weight ? Say I want to improve the 180 I got on squat, should I stick around the 170 mark and instead of hitting say 3 reps, aiming to hit 8 regularly then moving up ?


turns into crossfit then lol

you could try sets of 2 at 170 so 6x2 then every session add a rep ... 6x2 6x3 6x4 6x5 6x6 then go 180 6x1 6x2 6x3 etc .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Morning,

How are you Mr Ewen?

Training good?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

OOOOps i went to 'van and forgot to call you,they are still there with name on box!

Call me Sunday so i don't forget Ewen..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> OOOOps i went to 'van and forgot to call you,they are still there with name on box!
> 
> Call me Sunday so i don't forget Ewen..


Haha no probs mate ive been working ovee last few days so havent been around .


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

ewen said:


> turns into crossfit then lol
> 
> you could try sets of 2 at 170 so 6x2 then every session add a rep ... 6x2 6x3 6x4 6x5 6x6 then go 180 6x1 6x2 6x3 etc .


lol crossfit, that word I hate with a passion ! Lol

Cheers m8, i'll give that a go


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Ewen..just dropping in...hope you're ok and hugs to GT too...x


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

How's your training big man!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

still training just focusing on comp .

heres a little vid from monday .


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

Fierce lifting m8. Last rep looked like it bit you ! 

LOL @ the belt going for a burton.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Fierce lifting m8. Last rep looked like it bit you !
> 
> LOL @ the belt going for a burton.


yeah my abs were sore as fcuk and felt a tad fcuked off by the last rep .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fcuking hell ewen, some progress coming along with that beard.. 

good work

Nice lifting too [email protected] belt fatty


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> fcuking hell ewen, some progress coming along with that beard..
> 
> good work
> 
> Nice lifting too [email protected] belt fatty


haha cheers it needs a trim though .

i had a full body wax yesterday so the head and beard needs neatening up a tad .

yes having your bollocks waxed and shaft hurts but damn it feels good


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> haha cheers it needs a trim though .
> 
> i had a full body wax yesterday so the head and beard needs neatening up a tad .
> 
> yes having your bollocks waxed and shaft hurts but damn it feels good


LOL, how much does that cost

... out of general interest :rolleye:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, how much does that cost
> 
> ... out of general interest :rolleye:


i paid £155 , its weird stretching your cock and sack while hot wax is smeared on its arousing til the bitch pulls it off :lol:

i normally veet and shave but this feels loads better , i hate body hair plus i might do some bb style training for the rest of this year after bodypower :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> i paid £155 , its weird stretching your cock and sack while hot wax is smeared on its arousing til the bitch pulls it off :lol:
> 
> i normally veet and shave but this feels loads better , i hate body hair plus i might do some bb style training for the rest of this year after bodypower :whistling:


LOL its been inside u all along hasnt it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL its been inside u all along hasnt it


haha its mainly to because i want bigger arms/chest/legs to be more complete and help with muscular endurance in strongman but yes lol i might give it a pop on stage .


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> i paid £155 , its weird stretching your cock and sack while hot wax is smeared on its arousing til the bitch pulls it off :lol:
> 
> i normally veet and shave but this feels loads better , i hate body hair plus* i might do some bb style training for the rest of this year *after bodypower :whistling:


i feel lost and hurt:crying:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> haha its mainly to because i want bigger arms/chest/legs to be more complete and help with muscular endurance in strongman but yes lol i might give it a pop on stage .


I think if u train BB now u will have a massive growth spurt, will u be hammering the drugs and food to make the most of it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I think if u train BB now u will have a massive growth spurt, will u be hammering the drugs and food to make the most of it


oh yes , infact give me 2 mins i`ll post my current gear usage :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

zack amin said:


> i feel lost and hurt:crying:


ive never trained bb style before it`ll be interesting to see what happens , ive no idea how to train that way either tbh .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> ive never trained bb style before it`ll be interesting to see what happens , ive no idea how to train that way either tbh .


u could always employ dutch scott


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

test ew @ 750mg

tren e ew @ 500mg

orals blasted in 2 week stints then insulin for 2 weeks and repeat .

extreme 75 x3 (25mg of each dbol winny oxy= 75mg)

Insulin protocol

The best single time is pre-workout, although you need to adhere to specific diet protocols.

Here is a pre-workout insulin protocol, which will kick your ass. Your not going to fnd a pre-workout protocol, which works better. I have tried dozens of different programs in my clients and none of them work as well.

Of course, keep in mind that there are many different ways to run insulin, but if your limiting it to only at workout times, try the following. 10 lbs in 1-2 weeks is common.

Lastly, I will assume you are thoroughy familiar with Insulin and know what signs to look for in the event of hypoglycemia. I am not going to type out all the warning signs or what to do in the event of a hypoglycemic attack. However, the following program is very unlikely to result in any type of serious hypoglycemic event, even in those with extreme inuslin sensitivity. I am also unaware of your bodyweight or dietary needs, so I will write a program which should be suitable for 1st time nsulin users between 200-250 lbs.

30 minutes before workout

Inject 15 IU Humalog

60 grams Vitargo, Karbolyn (or similar).

20 grams of Hydrolyzed protein (whey, casein, or beef).

4.5 grams Leucine.

4.5 grams GPLC.

5 grams Micronized creatine monohydrate.

2 grams Beta alanine.

15 grams Glycerol monostearate

10 grams glutamine.

3 grams Taurine.

2 grams vitamin C.

500 mg Potassium.

60 minutes later

60 grams Vitargo, Karbolyn (or similar).

20 grams Hydrolyzed protein (whey, casein, or beef).

4.5 grams Leucine.

5 grams Micronized creatine monohydrate.

2 grams Beta alanine.

15 grams Glycerol monostearate.

10 grams glutamine.

3 grams Taurine.

60 minutes later

60 grams Vitargo, Karbolyn (or similar).

20 grams hydrolyzed protyein (whey, casein, or beef).

Note: You should consume a regular meal within 3-4 hours of beginning this protocol. Also, I don't recomnmend doing it if it has been 5 or more hours since you heve last eaten, as your blood suagr will be pretty low when you start....so try to get in your last meal within 3 to no more than 4 hours before beginning the protocol.

Lastly, since you will be drinking your last shake either at the end of your workout or very close to it (unless you workout for many hours), there is no need to eat a whole food meal assoonas the workout is over. You can wait a good hour after consuming your fina shake before eating a post-workout meal, as your body will already be supplied with all the nutrients it needs to grow.

This program will work very well for you. Give it a shot. 15 IU is a good starting dose of insulin for a pre-wrkout protocol. The amount of carbs and protien provided is more than enough to use up 15 IU of Slin, but if it worries you, somply use 10 IU for your 1st time and then go up to 15 the next time. Your pumps will be through the ****in' roof and you will quickly gain fullness, size and overall bodyweight. Bottom line: You will feel like you are using AAS for your first time all over again and will look much bigger within just 2 weeks. It will work better if you follow this protocol at least 5 times a week. Guys who train only 3 or 4 days a week don't notice quit as good of results because they're only using Slin 3-4 times per week.

mike Arnold

Instead of GPLC use Citrulline Malate .

hgh was stopped as i was feeling ill from it no doubt taking too much or not enough insulin with it , might take metaformin with it next time during off slin weeks .

pre w/o jabs of mtren or dbol or test s are used during the 2 weeks off orals .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

oooh insulin, im still too much a big pussy to try it. Although havent properly bulked yet so ill wait till i can eat like a beast


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> u could always employ dutch scott


i want to build muscle not lose it , but yes he did cross my mind however guy that runs my gym knows his stuff so between us i think we can build a monster thats in his words too lol

i`ll pop a pic up of how i was couple years back .

sept 2011

View attachment 118213


last week

View attachment 118214


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

one of wifey in march .

View attachment 118215


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Happy days, would be good to see ur progress


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ewen said:


> one of wifey in march .
> 
> View attachment 118215


damn she got some guns lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Happy days, would be good to see ur progress


weighed in yesterday at 19.5 stone , used the plastic style 7 point calipers the other week they said 18% but with them being plastic i know its not right and i would say im 15% tops , got some metal ones on way so will see what they say .

but i think thats alright considering my diet is lots of everything lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> damn she got some guns lol


lol yeah shes done really well just needs a few more weeks and will look awesome , shes has lots of muscle mass just needs to get to it .


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye looks in cracking shape mate. be good to see u after some bodybuilding


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> ye looks in cracking shape mate. be good to see u after some bodybuilding


with or without a thong on :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ewen said:


> with or without a thong on :lol:


either :wub:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha its mainly to because i want bigger arms/chest/legs to be more complete and help with muscular endurance in strongman but yes lol *i might give it a pop on stage* .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


>


you can be my baby oil guy ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> you can be my baby oil guy ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Better hope Odin dont see all this talk of posing on stage !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Better hope Odin dont see all this talk of posing on stage !


he gave me the go ahead he said only his finest warriors prove themselves on the battle field and in a whore house


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

But what about pies and ale etc,i recon that would be your hardest challenge-eating BB diet,so boring,even with herbs....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> But what about pies and ale etc,i recon that would be your hardest challenge-eating BB diet,so boring,even with herbs....


my diet is mainly couscous olives feta cheese and either fish chicken or beef so the base is solid clean stuff always has been its the rest that needs cleaning up , i think i could manage the diet as if its not in the fridge or cupboard then i cant eat it so meal planning and buying is done and the cravings wont succumb to temptation .


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Never knew you had a journal!! Good luck with your new adventure mate!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Never knew you had a journal!! Good luck with your new adventure mate!!


thanks though im not sure im doing it yet lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> thanks though im not sure im doing it yet lol


I couldn't do it lol. Like @biglbs said the diet is boring although mine is pretty boring at the min while on recomp. Do you know of many other strongmen that have gone to BB??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Doesn't have to be boring...,


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> I couldn't do it lol. Like @biglbs said the diet is boring although mine is pretty boring at the min while on recomp. Do you know of many other strongmen that have gone to BB??


jon pall he duel competed , glen ross was a bb before sm , svend karlsson also , hugo from canada more recently .

heres my dinner im eating now 

View attachment 118228


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> my diet is mainly couscous olives feta cheese and either fish chicken or beef so the base is solid clean stuff always has been its the rest that needs cleaning up , i think i could manage the diet as if its not in the fridge or cupboard then i cant eat it so meal planning and buying is done and the cravings wont succumb to temptation .


I missed the change mate sorry,i know you used to eat meatloaf/full fat milk/pizza,anything high calorie.

That is the secret though ,if it ain't in the fridge you won't eat it,it is my downfall too with a four year old and carb loving Mrs!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Doesn't have to be boring...,


exactly , anyone that gets bored with it isnt using there imagination .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I missed the change mate sorry,i know you used to eat meatloaf/full fat milk/pizza,anything high calorie.
> 
> That is the secret though ,if it ain't in the fridge you won't eat it,it is my downfall too with a four year old and carb loving Mrs!


i stll eat high cal foods but the balance of high intensity training with heavy weight keeps fat gain low so if i wereto clean diet up fully add in cardio i know i could change shape pretty quick also drugs help lol .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> jon pall he duel competed , glen ross was a bb before sm , svend karlsson also , hugo from canada more recently .
> 
> heres my dinner im eating now
> 
> View attachment 118228


That actually looks pretty good ! Whats all that sh1t in the corner though lol some sort of bean ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> i stll eat high cal foods but the balance of high intensity training with heavy weight keeps fat gain low so if i wereto clean diet up fully add in cardio i know i could change shape pretty quick also drugs help lol .


I recon you should go for it buddy,would do your overall career in weights generaly a lot of good!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> That actually looks pretty good ! Whats all that sh1t in the corner though lol some sort of bean ?


haha its icelandic smoked haddock with pasta pine nut spinach fruit and mozzerella balls and cherry toms with green beans lol

the beans are more protein so you got a nice variation of protein fats and carbs , im training in an hour or so , i`ll be having my insulin shake as per prev post .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I had u down as a meat and tattys guy ewen not pine nuts, green beans and goats cheese parcels


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I recon you should go for it buddy,would do your overall career in weights generaly a lot of good!


thats what i think tbh it will help with tendons aswell not been under so much strain also even out muscle imbalances .

off to go over deadlift tech again today so hopefully i can unlock the numbers i know are within me .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I had u down as a meat and tattys guy ewen not pine nuts, green beans and goats cheese parcels


its not comfy to eat starchy foods in summer so i switch to med style foods .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Summer lol... Glass half full kinda guy as well. I'm learning a lot about u today :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> haha its icelandic smoked haddock with pasta pine nut spinach fruit and mozzerella balls and cherry toms with green beans lol
> 
> the beans are more protein so you got a nice variation of protein fats and carbs , im training in an hour or so , i`ll be having my insulin shake as per prev post .


I have started selling BB food at cafe ,want a job as chef,looks and sounds spot on!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha its icelandic smoked haddock with pasta pine nut spinach fruit and mozzerella balls and cherry toms with green beans lol
> 
> the beans are more protein so you got a nice variation of protein fats and carbs , im training in an hour or so , i`ll be having my insulin shake as per prev post .


Icelandic haddock ! At least thats a bit of viking ! Makes up for the rest lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I have started selling BB food at cafe ,want a job as chef,looks and sounds spot on!


haha no thanks .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Icelandic haddock ! At least thats a bit of viking ! Makes up for the rest lol


us vikings are well traveled


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

What the fu*k is going on in here waxing, bodybuilding, spinach and tomatoes I am disgusted!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

I'll save your journal Ewen !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kingdale said:


> What the fu*k is going on in here waxing, bodybuilding, spinach and tomatoes I am disgusted!


its ok i like women


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> jon pall he duel competed , glen ross was a bb before sm , svend karlsson also , hugo from canada more recently .
> 
> heres my dinner im eating now
> 
> View attachment 118228


Well thats not too bad really. I thought it would be boring but like you say further down its about imagination and a bit of planning etc. If its out of sight its out of mind.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

see my massive power belly full of doughnuts :lol:

View attachment 118245


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> see my massive power belly full of doughnuts :lol:
> 
> View attachment 118245


Not that big a belly (unless you are breathing in!)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Not that big a belly (unless you are breathing in!)


haha no i was breathing out against my ab wall


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Just found this donut boy, lets see what you're doing nowadays then....

Good Luck, will be following even though I am a late joiner...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Just found this donut boy, lets see what you're doing nowadays then....
> 
> Good Luck, will be following even though I am a late joiner...


cheers buddy , ive got bodypower comp coming up so focusing on that then will see what happens after .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Ewen it looks like your pregnant mate, if I'd you go and have a test.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Ewen it looks like your pregnant mate, if I'd you go and have a test.


Mate, he's having enough test already. :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> see my massive power belly full of doughnuts :lol:
> 
> View attachment 118245


Haha you had to pull your trousers down a bit didnt ya !

Looking trim mate ! And a metro shade of brown lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Haha you had to pull your trousers down a bit didnt ya !
> 
> Looking trim mate ! And a metro shade of brown lol


oh fancy a go do ya


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Greshie said:


> Not that big a belly (unless you are breathing in!)


See how hes covering his face in that pic of him breathing in

This one is when he blew back out:lol:



Only joking pal,,,definately looking bigger and better in 2013,,keep it going


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> oh fancy a go do ya


Haha, once ive had my battle i might fit a bit of raping in after lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> See how hes covering his face in that pic of him breathing in
> 
> This one is when he blew back out:lol:
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Haha, once ive had my battle i might fit a bit of raping in after lol


you know your always welcome mate ,no rape required :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Ewen do you like posing in your boxers or something, it just seems your turning into a bodybuilder lol All these nude pics.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Ewen do you like posing in your boxers or something, it just seems your turning into a bodybuilder lol All these nude pics.


yes i do .

i have the body of a man perhaps you should print my pictures off put them on your walls and aspire to surpass my greatness maybe then one day odin will accept you in the halls of valhalla .


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> yes i do .
> 
> i have the body of a man perhaps you should print my pictures off put them on your walls and aspire to surpass my greatness maybe then one day odin will accept you in the halls of valhalla .


Turns printer on...


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Ewen why you not training you lazy @it! haha

Hope your well fella.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Was in robs training yesterday ewen, Lloyd renels was in there and some short lad who holds the uk log lift record. Made me train a bit harder with all those big fcukers training at 95%. Going to try and train Saturdays In there now as terry Hollands visits once a month too, might spur my growth on a bit


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

luther1 said:


> Was in robs training yesterday ewen, Lloyd renels was in there and some short lad who holds the uk log lift record. Made me train a bit harder with all those big fcukers training at 95%. Going to try and train Saturdays In there now as terry Hollands visits once a month too, might spur my growth on a bit


Only if they group rape you lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> How's training big guy?


having good and bad sessions at mo mate but more bad , not sure why but will pick up soon i hope .

hows yours going ?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dropping by to check you out... err I mean say hello 

Well if you wanna show your bod the least us women can do is appreciate it!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

morning Ewen. Just checking up on you mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

All good still training however had a cold and chest infection so happy days lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

What made you want to swap to BBing mate?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

he wanted an excuse to wear a thong in public


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> he wanted an excuse to wear a thong in public


oh come on ! he doesn't need an excuse to do that !


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Ewen - Not seen you for aaaggggggggggeesss - turns out you are all trim and sexy panted up! Sorry to hear you have been under the weather, but now the sun is out there will no stopping you - surely you want to strip off, cos hardly any of us have seen you in your knickers...cough, cough, ahem!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hi Ewen - Not seen you for aaaggggggggggeesss - turns out you are all trim and sexy panted up! Sorry to hear you have been under the weather, but now the sun is out there will no stopping you - surely you want to strip off, cos hardly any of us have seen you in your knickers...cough, cough, ahem!


we will have to wait until we are allowed in the adult lounge i think!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kingdale said:


> What made you want to swap to BBing mate?


Have a more muscular and complete shape and to add in cardio making me a better all round strongman .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

^^ worked for Mario Pudz.. :thumbup1:

Hope your chest eases up soon and good luck! How's Becky getting on? say Hello from me..


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Just got this from Mark Felix:

Athletes list for the opens strongman challenge at Bodypower:

Ewen weatherburn, Gareth Wallace, Dan Chapple, Lewis Mitchell, Conrad Snook, Jacques Ondo, Adam Hindle, Adam Hipkins, Dan Milverton, Raedon Gill, Carl Wallbank, Mark Macgugan, Tom Linklater, Justin Chambers, Freddie Hick, Kamil Wojniak, Jon Bleach, Ashley Smith, SEan Kennedy, Marvin Service, Jason Charnley, Jimmy Morter, Clive Graffham, Andy Venables, Chris Alste, Richard Fuller, Damien Murphy, Richard Birchmore, Shane Anthony Burns, John Johnson, reserve Ryan Dodd, we have space for one more reserve


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Englishman said:


> Just got this from Mark Felix:
> 
> Athletes list for the opens strongman challenge at Bodypower:
> 
> Ewen weatherburn, Gareth Wallace, Dan Chapple, Lewis Mitchell, Conrad Snook, Jacques Ondo, Adam Hindle, Adam Hipkins, Dan Milverton, Raedon Gill, Carl Wallbank, Mark Macgugan, Tom Linklater, Justin Chambers, Freddie Hick, Kamil Wojniak, Jon Bleach, Ashley Smith, SEan Kennedy, Marvin Service, Jason Charnley, Jimmy Morter, Clive Graffham, Andy Venables, Chris Alste, Richard Fuller, Damien Murphy, Richard Birchmore, Shane Anthony Burns, John Johnson, reserve Ryan Dodd, we have space for one more reserve


yeah seen it earlier , good line up some strong guys cannot wait now .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> Hi Ewen - Not seen you for aaaggggggggggeesss - turns out you are all trim and sexy panted up! Sorry to hear you have been under the weather, but now the sun is out there will no stopping you - surely you want to strip off, cos hardly any of us have seen you in your knickers...cough, cough, ahem!


lol thank you 

we have a nuddy spa not far from us so no tanlines in the next pictures :whistling:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> lol thank you
> 
> we have a nuddy spa not far from us so no tanlines in the next pictures :whistling:


Sub'd... :lol:

ok.. well I was already but you get what I mean!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Whats goin on bigman?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Whats goin on bigman?


not much buddy just on a count down to BP .

whats happening with you ?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Bigggg U,

How goes mate? Ready to smash it at BP??

Awesome boxers in new avi... lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend Ewen...and a hullo to GT too....x


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Ewen how long until your comp now big man?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Ewen how long until your comp now big man?


its at bodypower look at a bastard calendar .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> its at bodypower look at a bastard calendar .


It's amazing how stupid I can be. Sorry have looked and now know! :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> It's amazing how stupid I can be. Sorry have looked and now know! :whistling:


Its not like I havent told you several times lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> Its not like I havent told you several times lol


Ewen mate, similar to matt says, your looking strong, good lifting, when is your comp and other derogatory comments I can make without even reading your journal!!!  LOL.

On a serious note, when you going bodybuilding full time?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Ewen mate, similar to matt says, your looking strong, good lifting, when is your comp and other derogatory comments I can make without even reading your journal!!!  LOL.
> 
> On a serious note, when you going bodybuilding full time?


Im not done with strongman yet buddy .


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> Im not done with strongman yet buddy .


I see... chasing the elusive strongman dream of lifting the largest Atlas Stone with the power of c0ck and mind alone?! You'll get it one day mate, more sausage rolls and donuts!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> I see... chasing the elusive strongman dream of lifting the largest Atlas Stone with the power of c0ck and mind alone?! You'll get it one day mate, more sausage rolls and donuts!!


And youll still be a ginger lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> And youll still be a ginger lol


Not true, MT2 is miracle drug.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Not true, MT2 is miracle drug.


Haha youll still be gwar to me


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> Haha youll still be gwar to me


Just mean....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Gonna run a new journal after bodypower will try a bit harder on diet and training and see how far I can push my body .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Gonna run a new journal after bodypower will try a bit harder on diet and training and see how far I can push my body .


sounds good mate we all know youve got the drive and work to do it

Hope training and prep is going as well as possible and you smash bp mate, not that we know you wont fella


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> sounds good mate we all know youve got the drive and work to do it
> 
> Hope training and prep is going as well as possible and you smash bp mate, not that we know you wont fella


cheers buddy im feeling alright at the moment , got a couple sessions left then a week off getting massages and eating lots 

hard life this strongman lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good man


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah Ewen same as Sweat on a serious note maybe if you start a new journal you could call it " Ewen's new start to look like a Bodybuilder", You've definitely got the height for it and you like posing in your pants and waxing yourself up. :thumb:

Looking forward to your write up and seeing those PBs smashed.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah Ewen same as Sweat on a serious note maybe if you start a new journal you could call it " Ewen's new start to look like a Bodybuilder", You've definitely got the height for it and you like posing in your pants and waxing yourself up. :thumb:
> 
> Looking forward to your write up and seeing those PBs smashed.


you just want to masturbate over my thong pics 

perv .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> cheers buddy im feeling alright at the moment , got a couple sessions left then a week off getting massages and eating lots
> 
> hard life this strongman lol


Sounds like you got this whole malarky sorted!  Hope you enjoy bodypower mate.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Where are your Updates Mr Ewen?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Where are your Updates Mr Ewen?


im taking time off updating til i start a new journal .

lost my way a bit tbh so a fresh outlook needed .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Fair play Ewen, Yeah sometimes it's easy to go off track I know for one, once you create a new journal get up and running you'll soon get back into the swing of things, Just been reading up don't know if you know him, Jay Pateman PL and strongman, just done a bench comp in the super heavy weight class, broke the british record and has done the biggest bench raw in this country in this association.

237.5kg beasty isn't it! He is a serious unit!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Fair play Ewen, Yeah sometimes it's easy to go off track I know for one, once you create a new journal get up and running you'll soon get back into the swing of things, Just been reading up don't know if you know him, Jay Pateman PL and strongman, just done a bench comp in the super heavy weight class, broke the british record and has done the biggest bench raw in this country in this association.
> 
> 237.5kg beasty isn't it! He is a serious unit!


awesome or atleast it would be if i gave a ****


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> awesome or atleast it would be if i gave a ****


LOL! 

What are your gun's measuring atm, that pic your arms looking insanely big.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> LOL!
> 
> What are your gun's measuring atm, that pic your arms looking insanely big.


not sure as i have to use one of these ....

View attachment 120999


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> im taking time off updating til i start a new journal .
> 
> lost my way a bit tbh so a fresh outlook needed .


What the fcuk is this sh1t haha

Hows training mate ? You still competing at BP ??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> What the fcuk is this sh1t haha
> 
> Hows training mate ? You still competing at BP ??


all is pretty awesome in my world right now thanks buddy 

feeling good except for the sore ass cheek from where wifey jabbed me last night , fcuking pharma sust always stings like fcuk lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> all is pretty awesome in my world right now thanks buddy
> 
> feeling good except for the sore ass cheek from where wifey jabbed me last night , fcuking pharma sust always stings like fcuk lol


Wicked mate good to hear !!!

Haha you sure it wasnt a plastic vibrating 'needle' thats hurt your ass :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Wicked mate good to hear !!!
> 
> Haha you sure it wasnt a plastic vibrating 'needle' thats hurt your ass :lol:


haha funny you say that good ole DHL sent me a text telling me my parcel is out for delivery today .

its only a big fcuk off butt plug .

well actually its an oil filter for my range rover :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha funny you say that good ole DHL sent me a text telling me my parcel is out for delivery today .
> 
> its only a big fcuk off butt plug .
> 
> well actually its an oil filter for my range rover :lol:


Hahaha at least its got 2 uses :thumbup1:


----------



## akaizzle (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm at the body power expo this weekend in birmingham... i'll be lookin out for ya.. If thats the one your at


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

akaizzle said:


> I'm at the body power expo this weekend in birmingham... i'll be lookin out for ya.. If thats the one your at


Sure is , I'll be there all weekend


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

It's going to be a fantastic time that is for sure.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> It's going to be a fantastic time that is for sure.


Does an arena full of near naked men and fat strong dudes get your cock twitching lol


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> Does an arena full of near naked men and fat strong dudes get your cock twitching lol


I will pretend I never saw that spout of abuse! :innocent:

And NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO to answer your question!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> I will pretend I never saw that spout of abuse! :innocent:
> 
> And NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO to answer your question!


Pointless hiding your true feelings matey .

I hope you dont touch yourself whilst watching my videos .


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey up mate.

Liking the new stringer in your avi, looking large! 

Looking forward to cheering you on at weekend mate and hope you're well!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Hey up mate.
> 
> Liking the new stringer in your avi, looking large!
> 
> Looking forward to cheering you on at weekend mate and hope you're well!


all good thanks dale .

vest is an xxxxS and camera is actually a stealth spy cam the size of a sperm so i look fcuking huge


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> all good thanks dale .
> 
> vest is an xxxxS and camera is actually a stealth spy cam the size of a sperm so i look fcuking huge


Standard vest size mate, we all order this size! Good work on picking small lens, ingenious!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Ewen..just dropping in and I agree with Sweat, I like your new avi too, ainsome dude aintchya.....I can't now come to the expo due to reduced funds blah....sod....it's not the cost of the ticket it's the train/hotel fare etc that bumps it up.......I will be reading all the guys who report on it and cheering from afar...sod again....take care and hullo's to GT too...x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Ewen..just dropping in and I agree with Sweat, I like your new avi too, ainsome dude aintchya.....I can't now come to the expo due to reduced funds blah....sod....it's not the cost of the ticket it's the train/hotel fare etc that bumps it up.......I will be reading all the guys who report on it and cheering from afar...sod again....take care and hullo's to GT too...x


thank you and i hope your situation improves quickly .


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

OK, subbed because you have a decent beard


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I will be cheering from my workplace tomorrow Ewen Do me proud big man but most of all do yourself proud and Win that COMP!.

Best of Luck fella.

You going to get some vids?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Finished 14th of 26 , happy with mid table off for beer and ****** shortly .

Thanks to all the peeps that sent gl messages and was good to meet guys and ser xx


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> Finished 14th of 26 , happy with mid table off for beer and ****** shortly .
> 
> Thanks to all the peeps that sent gl messages and was good to meet guys and ser xx


Nice 1 mate, well done.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well done Ewen, Any video's to upload?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done Ewen, nothing wrong with mid table :thumbup1:

onwards and upwards


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheers guys .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Nice one ewen! Well deserved meal 

Hope u enjoyed it!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Great performance as usual mate. Some top guys up against you today.

Now to show those baby oil and marmite boys a thing or two eh?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks queenie and ming .

Not done bad considering , chuffec tbh


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

ewen said:


> Finished 14th of 26 , happy with mid table off for beer and ****** shortly .
> 
> Thanks to all the peeps that sent gl messages and was good to meet guys and ser xx


Well done mate.

You back again tomorrow?

Theres a couple of pics of the comp on my camera if I can get the fcuking to upload them correctly..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Brook877 said:


> Well done mate.
> 
> You back again tomorrow?
> 
> Theres a couple of pics of the comp on my camera if I can get the fcuking to upload them correctly..


Thanks buddy .

Yea tgere tomorrow able to chat if you around .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Finished 14th of 26 , happy with mid table off for beer and ****** shortly .
> 
> Thanks to all the peeps that sent gl messages and was good to meet guys and ser xx


Well done mate, must be proud of that!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I wanted mid table so yeah well happy .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Any events were you got PBs etc?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

ewen said:


> Thanks buddy .
> 
> Yea tgere tomorrow able to chat if you around .


Yeah just deciding about tomorrow, but its paid for and we've not much else on so I think we'll be heading down again,

Besides I've only managed the buffalo and boar burgers, need to get back for the venison..


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Work Ewen. You must be proud mate, I am off you. Have a great weekend and enjoy whatever your doing tonight.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well done my friend more than well deserved place cant wait to see vids

hope your enjoying your well earned beer and food


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

well done Ewen....really looking forward to the vids....go eat pies...x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well done big lad


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Late in here Ewen, but amazing work mate! Hope you enjoyed having some booze and food to celebrate.... WAIT... strongman diet is booze and food 24/7... what do you do to celebrate?!!!?!??!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone .

Enjoyed it all , pressing is the one lift I impressed myself with .

320yoke was a pb but was slow think it was 28 seconds over 20 yard course with a drop and turn .


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

What did you press mate? Was not there, is there is a link I will watch it now.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well done mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pressing was a medley .

100 block fail

110 log easy

120 axle easy

75 db fail

Need more practice on block and db but more than happy with log and axle .

Only one person got all and only one other got 3 up most were log only or log and axle .


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I have photos for all events mate, want me to post here?

Ewen did really well, big weights, really went for it, good comp to watch as well. :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> I have photos for all events mate, want me to post here?
> 
> Ewen did really well, big weights, really went for it, good comp to watch as well. :thumb:


Yes please buddy .

Thanks and was good meeting you and your looking in good shape too .


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> Yes please buddy .
> 
> Thanks and was good meeting you and your looking in good shape too .


Thanks mate - good meeting you and Becky as well finally.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

*320Kg Yoke*



*Overhead Challenge*

*110Kg Log*



*125Kg Axle Press*



also a 100Kg Metal Block and 75Kg single arm DB Press (No photos)

*300Kg Axle Deadlift*



*Carry and Drag*

*100Kg Bag Carry*



*250Kg Drag*



*350Kg Static Car Hold*



Britain Strongest Man was also there - Mark Felix


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Well dobe ewen. Late i know!

How did the pull go? Seen the push, bad luck about the db - know how much you wanted it


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Pics are not working for me, they worked for others?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

No mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Works for me and I look awesome .

I'll copy and paste as pics later .


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ewen said:


> Works for me and I look awesome .
> 
> I'll copy and paste as pics later .


ye pics dont work for us mere mortals!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> Works for me and I look awesome .
> 
> I'll copy and paste as pics later *and chuck in pic of my naked butt too - just for good measure.....* .


Amended as necessary! x


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

HAve re-uploaded them - should be OK now.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/203787-not-bad-fat-northern-lad-109.html#post4177725


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Thats better mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Couple more mate-


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Log on its way up..



Just for good measure; Mr Hall and Mr Felix


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

looks great some very big weights you lifted and looks like your progress has been fantastic, on to bigger and better things.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

ewen said:


> Finished 14th of 26 , happy with mid table off for beer and ****** shortly .
> 
> Thanks to all the peeps that sent gl messages and was good to meet guys and ser xx


Well done mate. I would like to echo the others in approving your new avi. better than looking at your **** anyway.


----------

